#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Опровержение креационизма.

## Игорь Ю

Доброй ночи.

Давайте в теме соберем все возможные аргументы в пользу опровержения креационизма, логично, последовательно, от а до я, используя все возможные буддистские источники и собственную соображалку. Спасибо заранее.

----------

Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Германн (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Доброй ночи.
> 
> Давайте в теме соберем все возможные аргументы в пользу опровержения креационизма, логично, последовательно, от а до я, используя все возможные буддистские источники и собственную соображалку. Спасибо заранее.


Давайте сначала определимся в объекте опровержения. Что именно опровергнуть-то надо?

----------

Legba (23.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Давайте сначала определимся в объекте опровержения. Что именно опровергнуть-то надо?


Креатора :Smilie:  Творца, то-бишь :Smilie: 

Моя соображалка говорит мне, что для меня лично этот аргумент крайне неинтересен - потому что я давно убеждена в отсутствии такового. :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (22.09.2013), Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Жека (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Опровергнуть надо креационизм, я же ясно, по-моему, выразился. Теорию сотворения мира некоей высшей силой, в данном случае, не важно какой. Библейский бог или Брахма. Важно само опровержение. И чем детальней, логичней оно будет, тем лучше. Наука тоже , конечно, идет в помощь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Игорь, это вопрос веры. Вы не докажете сществование творца, и не опровергнете его наличие. 

Те, кто верят в его наличие, притягивают за уши доказательства. Аналогично и те, кто не верит, на все 100 процентов не смогут доказать его отсутствие.

Но по мнению буддистов, рогов у зайца нет. 

Что доказывать-то? Отрицать причинно-следственную связь, карму и прочее?

По крайней мере, буддисты на это не опираются. А пустословием заниматься неполезно.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Алик (23.09.2013), Буль (22.09.2013), Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.09.2013), Маркион (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Опровергнуть надо креационизм, я же ясно, по-моему, выразился. Теорию сотворения мира некоей высшей силой, в данном случае, не важно какой. Библейский бог или Брахма. Важно само опровержение. И чем детальней, логичней оно будет, тем лучше. Наука тоже , конечно, идет в помощь.


Ну так креационизм - он разный бывает, потому и спросил: креационизм, признающий Большой Взрыв как теорию возникновения вселенной или креационизм, который не признаёт эволюции.

Ну так вот - опровергнуть теорию сотворения мира никак нельзя, потому что это предмет веры.
Древние буддийские аргументы против бога-творца не действуют против современных теологических теорий и теодицеи - но это не требуется, по сути: теодицея и теологические теории также никак не могут убедительно доказать существование творца.

Хотите заморочиться - вот вам для примера

----------


## Игорь Ю

Еще как можно! И Нагарджуна хорошо это делал в трактате "опровержение бога-творца". Но мне этого недостаточно. Вера она ж строится не на простых глиняных ногах, а на весьма конкретных аргументах.




> А пустословием заниматься неполезно.


Это не пустословие. Это процесс мышления оформленный в слова.




> креационизм, признающий Большой Взрыв как теорию возникновения вселенной или креационизм, который не признаёт эволюции.


По-моему сейчас уже все признали Большой Взрыв, отрицать его - просо выставлять себя дураком. Меня интересуют логические ряды типа такого:



> [Говорят] еще, что есть Бог-творец (Ишвара). Именно он будет [здесь] исследоваться. Кто творит, тот творец. Кто производит действие, тот называется творцом.  И здесь мы спросим, что он создает: уже существующее или скорее то, что еще не существует? 
>  На самом деле он не создает уже существующее из-за отсутствия подтверждения [этому]. Если, например, человек (пудгала) уже есть, то дальнейшее [внешнее] воздействие на него не является творением, роскольку [он] существовал ранее. 
>  Можно [предположить], что он создает то, что еще не существует. Так, к несуществующему относится масло из песка, шерсть [на панцире] черепахи и т.п. Пусть он сотворит именно нечто такое! Но здесь он не способен к творению. Почему? Потому что оно по-прежнему остается несуществующим. 
>  Таков Он. 
>  Может, он делает несуществующее существующим? Но этого не происходит вследствие взаимной противоположности. Что является существующим, то таковым и остается. Что же является несуществующим, то таковым и остается. Таким образом, у этих двух должна быть взаимная противоположность. Подобно тому как между светом и тьмой, жизнью и смертью. Само собой разумеется, где светло, там нет темноты, а где темно, значит, там нет света. Точно так же, кто жив, тот, несомненно, живет, а кто мертв, тот, несомненно, умер. Именно поэтому из-за отсутствия тождества между существованием и несуществованием Богу-творцу, безусловно, не присуще творение. Так мы считаем.

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...tta-oorjak.htm

----------

Игорь Ю (22.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> По-моему сейчас уже все признали Большой Взрыв, отрицать его - просо выставлять себя дураком. Меня интересуют логические ряды типа такого:


Ну фиг знает. Сейчас - все признали, а потом - неизвестно что ещё выяснится. Как вот ранее признавали террацентрическую модель мироздания, а потом перешли к гелиоцентрической.

Или вот как раз свежее на эту тему

----------

Игорь Ю (22.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Еще Дордже, это просто гипотезы, а гипотез всегда много. Я сам не сторонник БВ и не противник. Но хотелось бы именно логические цепочки по теме приводить или самим создавать. Не хочу, чтобы тема свелась к обсуждению БВ как возможного или невозможного. Хочу услышать аргументированное мнение почему творение мира абсурдно, такое, как пришлось бы ответить лично каждому, если бы у него спросили на камеру.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хочу услышать аргументированное мнение почему творение мира абсурдно, такое, как пришлось бы ответить лично каждому, если бы у него спросили на камеру.


Потому что под такую постановку вопроса нет стопроцентно убедительной аргументации - это вопрос веры.

----------


## Буль

> Давайте в теме соберем все возможные аргументы в пользу опровержения креационизма, логично, последовательно, от а до я, используя все возможные буддистские источники и собственную соображалку. Спасибо заранее.


Поясните, пожалуйста, зачем тратить на это силы и время? Кому это нужно и полезно?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.09.2013), Pema Sonam (23.09.2013), Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Еще Дордже, это просто гипотезы, а гипотез всегда много. Я сам не сторонник БВ и не противник. Но хотелось бы именно логические цепочки по теме приводить или самим создавать. Не хочу, чтобы тема свелась к обсуждению БВ как возможного или невозможного. Хочу услышать аргументированное мнение почему творение мира абсурдно, такое, как пришлось бы ответить лично каждому, если бы у него спросили на камеру.


Ну вот вам каноническое:




> Во-первых, теисты говорят, что поскольку все имеет причину, то и мир в целом тоже должен иметь свою причину, и эта причина — Бог. Однако в таком случае Бог также должен иметь свою причину, она — свою и так далее до бесконечности. Совершенно непонятно, почему цепь причинной обусловленности должна заканчиваться на Боге. 
> 
> Во-вторых, всякое действие предполагает некоторую цель, а наличие такой цели — несовершенство деятеля. Если Бог творит мир — значит, ему это зачем-то нужно, ему чего-то не хватает, а следовательно, он не является совершенным и самодостаточным, что противоречит самой идее Бога. А значит, или Бог не творит мир, или он не совершенен, то есть не является Богом в теистическом понимании. Если же Бог творит мир без мотива и цели, то он подобен маленькому неразумному ребенку, который сам не понимает, что он делает, а это также несовместимо с понятием о Боге. 
> 
> Наконец, идея творения сама по себе внутренне противоречива: ведь если мира нет, то он не мог и появиться, ибо из небытия не может возникнуть бытие, а из ничего — нечто.


Но даже расклады Нагарджуны опровергаются контр-раскладами, а то и просто Credo quia absurdum

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Доброй ночи.
> 
> Давайте в теме соберем все возможные аргументы в пользу опровержения креационизма, логично, последовательно, от а до я, используя все возможные буддистские источники и собственную соображалку. Спасибо заранее.


Как сказал бы Невзоров "Давайте лучше обсудим обмен веществ у Буратино".

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.09.2013), Pema Sonam (23.09.2013), Буль (23.09.2013), Денис Евгеньев (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Поясните, пожалуйста, зачем тратить на это силы и время? Кому это нужно и полезно?


Потому что я живу с верующими, часто веду дискуссии с верующими, мне нужно запастись огромной базой контраргументов.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ну вот вам каноническое:


Спасибо, это я уже читал. И приводил, кстати, другой отрывок из этого же опровержения. А своими словами кто сможет привнести новое? Есть фейлософы махровые и маститые на БФ?) А то вы народ очень вялый, никакого энтузиазма и пытливости ума что-то не замечаю (это не упрек, а наблюдение).




> Как сказал бы Невзоров "Давайте лучше обсудим обмен веществ у Буратино".


Это не верно. Буддисты исторически вели дискуссии, диспуты, и каждый буддист должен быть натаскан в этом очень хорошо. Если вы будете говорить верующим, как в данном примере Невзоров, то это просто стеб, а не аргументы. Простой стеб не обладает интеллектуальной, философской ценностью.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Спасибо, это я уже читал. И приводил, кстати, другой отрывок из этого же опровержения. А своими словами кто сможет привнести новое? Есть фейлософы махровые и маститые на БФ?) А то вы народ очень вялый, никакого энтузиазма и пытливости ума что-то не замечаю (это не упрек, а наблюдение).


Выше была ссылка, например. Воспользуйтесь, ознакомьтесь, используйте.

Только истинно верующих вы не переубедите (потому что это истинно верующие), а неистинно верующих лучше ловить на том, что они сами не верят в то, что постулируют - можно поинтересоваться у них насчёт Символа Веры и последней совершённой евхаристии.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.09.2013), Tong Po (23.09.2013), Алик (23.09.2013), Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Потому что я живу с верующими, часто веду дискуссии с верующими, мне нужно запастись огромной базой контраргументов.


Верящим во что-то не нужны контр-аргументы (да, это пишется в русском языке через дефис!), и вы им ничего не сможете доказать, увы! Поверьте мне, ровным счётом: ни-че-го. Даже рискуете озлобить их против себя. Знаю такое на своей практике, так что учтите это в своих порывах.

Удачи!

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Бао;619663]Верящим во что-то не нужны контр-аргументы (да, это пишется в русском языке через дефис!)

Вот не знала!! :EEK!:

----------

Буль (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну вот вам каноническое:
> 
> Но даже расклады Нагарджуны опровергаются контр-раскладами


Ну да, для меня лично вот такое, к примеру, утверждение:
Наконец, идея творения сама по себе внутренне противоречива: ведь если мира нет, то он не мог и появиться, ибо из небытия не может возникнуть бытие, а из ничего — нечто.
выглядит как ничем не обоснованное. Ведь даже простое человеческое творчество есть пример творения "из ничего".

Или про шерсть [на панцире] черепахи - на мой взгляд просто глупо требовать сотворить шерсть на панцире от того, кто сотворил саму черепаху. Что он, вам клоун что ли, в самом деле? ))))

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Верящим во что-то не нужны контр-аргументы (да, это пишется в русском языке через дефис!), и вы им ничего не сможете доказать, увы! Поверьте мне, ровным счётом: ни-че-го. Даже рискуете озлобить их против себя. Знаю такое на своей практике, так что учтите это в своих порывах.
> 
> Удачи!


Убийственная правда. Никому ничего не то что доказать нельзя, но и хотя бы просто объяснить свою точку зрения невозможно.

----------

Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну да, для меня лично вот такое, к примеру, утверждение:
> Наконец, идея творения сама по себе внутренне противоречива: ведь если мира нет, то он не мог и появиться, ибо из небытия не может возникнуть бытие, а из ничего — нечто.
> выглядит как ничем не обоснованное. Ведь даже простое человеческое творчество есть пример творения "из ничего".
> 
> Или про шерсть [на панцире] черепахи - на мой взгляд просто глупо требовать сотворить шерсть на панцире от того, кто сотворил саму черепаху. Что он, вам клоун что ли, в самом деле? ))))


А разве творчество "из ничего"? Для творчества много предпосылок нужно, разве нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для творчества много предпосылок нужно, разве нет?


Не много, а только одна - творец )))

----------

Legba (23.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Буль (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Нико (23.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Убийственная правда. Никому ничего не то что доказать нельзя, но и хотя бы просто объяснить свою точку зрения невозможно.


Правильно.
Нужно не объяснять свою точку зрения, а рассеивать заблуждения других. И своей точки зрения быть и не должно. Есть Истина, которая не зависит от точек зрения. И есть заблуждения, которые противоречат этой Истине. Так как эта Истина невыразима, то её и нет необходимости никому "впихивать". Достаточно только указывать на ошибки, которые присутствуют в озвучиваемых точках зрения.

Отсюда вывод, что опровергать "креоционизм" нет никакой нужды. Нужно опровергать те аргументы, которые выдвигают его сторонники. В этом случае борьба будет на с верой в креационизм, а с его обоснованием. Ну а верящими во что-то необоснованное остаётся просто верить. Так как всё непостоянное, эта вера, когда-нибудь, закончится.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну да, для меня лично вот такое, к примеру, утверждение:
> Наконец, идея творения сама по себе внутренне противоречива: ведь если мира нет, то он не мог и появиться, ибо из небытия не может возникнуть бытие, а из ничего — нечто.
> выглядит как ничем не обоснованное. Ведь даже простое человеческое творчество есть пример творения "из ничего".


Человеческое творение не есть творение из ничего. ) Скульптур испольует глину, писатель события жизни, художник ранее видимые образы. Т.е. основанием творческой импровизации или появления чего-то нового всегда служат восприятия, чувствования, осознания чего-то уже ранее существующего. Поэтому идея творения (первопричины всего сущего) действительно внутренне противоречива.




> Или про шерсть [на панцире] черепахи - на мой взгляд просто глупо требовать сотворить шерсть на панцире от того, кто сотворил саму черепаху. Что он, вам клоун что ли, в самом деле? ))))


Вы слишком упрощаете, так или иначе, Нагарджуна был крут! ) Как мне кажется, здесь совсем о другом сказано. Речь о том, концепция творения из ничего предполагает собой отсутствие видимых причин для того или иного явления, и отсутствие каких-либо ограничений в связи с этим, ибо единственной причиной в этом случае является фантазия творца (которая ни на чём не основана кстати, снова абсурд). Но как мы убеждаемся, явления окружающего нас мира далеко не беспричинны. Так что предложение сотворить шерсть черепахи - это просто риторическое отступление. ) имхо.

----------

Kit (23.09.2013), Tong Po (23.09.2013), Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Не много, а только одна - творец )))


Ну хоть бы и одна. Ну это кстати неплохой пример. И термины кстати те же. Для творения, скажем , скульптуры нужен творец. А творцу кроме таланта и умения (которые он тоже не из воздуха получил) требуется материал, инструмент и даже блат, чтоб скульптуру свою воздвигнуть над рекой)) Ну вобщем это все банально, конечно.... А шо робиць?))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Еще как можно! И Нагарджуна хорошо это делал в трактате "опровержение бога-творца". Но мне этого недостаточно. Вера она ж строится не на простых глиняных ногах, а на весьма конкретных аргументах.
> 
> 
> Это не пустословие. Это процесс мышления оформленный в слова.
> 
> 
> По-моему сейчас уже все признали Большой Взрыв, отрицать его - просо выставлять себя дураком. Меня интересуют логические ряды типа такого:


Меня всегда интересует с таких размышлениях полезный результат. По моим понятиям, Большой Взрыв в данный момент никак не влияет на Вашу практику в теперешней жизни, более того, он не имеет к ней вообще никакого прямого отношения.

Чего ж вы не послушали Нагарджуну? На мой взгляд - вполне достаточно его обоснований для буддиста. А для христианина - явно недостаточно :Smilie: 

Вы хотите конкретных аргументов? :Smilie:  Конкретные - это какие? Которые докажут Вам со всей для Вас очевидностью наличие Большого взрыва? Ну, так Большой Взрыв нельзя обозвать Творцом. Он, скорее - разрушитель сам по себе. Это после него там что-то стало новое развиваться. А дяденьки с бородой или вселенского разума или инопланетного интеллекта, полагаю не было. Все мы создали и планеты в силу похожих плодов кармы и кармических условий. И себя сами создали в таком виже - согласно своей карме и аффектам.

По мне - кроме того, чтобы лично присутствовать при нем - нет никаких больше достойных аргументов.

А процесс мышления, облеченный в слова желательно научиться сдерживать. Первое, что делается в практике буддизма - это умение владеть этим процессом и не заниматься бесполезными делами. Может, и не так страшно иногда почувствовать себя дураком? Мы все в какой-то мере дураки - при наличии у каждого коренного неведенья. :Big Grin:  И единственный способ стать как следует умным - это стать Буддой. Вот он четко все знает про творцов. :Smilie: 

Вы цель своего выяснения данного вопроса представляете? ЧТО она Вам даст - напишите, пожалуйта, внятно.

----------


## Буль

> Не много, а только одна - творец )))


Дебри русского языка, ох, дебри!!! Просто бери и твори из них, из... дебрей  :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Человеческое творение не есть творение из ничего. ) Скульптур испольует глину, писатель события жизни, художник ранее видимые образы.


У вас тут нарушение категорий. Говоря "скульптур использует глину",  вы должны были бы дальше сказать "писатель использует перо и чернила", "художник - холст и краски".
На самом же деле все они используют образы, а образы сами по себе не существуют в мире, пока их не породит творческая фантазия.
Да и даже простая табуретка не существует, пока ее не придумает (из ничего)))) человек.

Или другой пример: вы берете часы, разбираете их и понимаете их устройство. В этом процессе вы извлекаете из предмета мысль его создателя.
А теперь проделайте то же самое с растением ))))

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Буль (23.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Потому что я живу с верующими, часто веду дискуссии с верующими, мне нужно запастись огромной базой контраргументов.


Однако, вьюноша собрался на поход крестовый   :Smilie:  

И, батюшки, ОГРОМНОЙ базой просит оснастить :Smilie:

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Буль (23.09.2013), Бхусуку (24.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Убийственная правда. Никому ничего не то что доказать нельзя, но и хотя бы просто объяснить свою точку зрения невозможно.


Я вас успокою: можно. Не всегда, конечно. Но иногда -- можно. Мне это зачастую удавалось. 
_- Лаской-с! Единственным способом, который возможен в обращении с живым существом. Террором ничего поделать нельзя с животным, на какой бы ступени развития оно ни стояло. Это я утверждал, утверждаю и буду утверждать. Они напрасно думают, что террор им поможет. Нет-с, нет-с, не поможет, какой бы он ни был: белый, красный или даже коричневый! Террор совершенно парализует нервную систему._

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Ашвария (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Платон (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что я живу с верующими, часто веду дискуссии с верующими, мне нужно запастись огромной базой контраргументов.


Бросьте вы это дело, все равно ничегонипалучица.
Просто любите тех, с кем живете, от этого гораздо больше пользы.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Буль (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Потому что я живу с верующими, часто веду дискуссии с верующими, мне нужно запастись огромной базой контраргументов.


Попытайтесь не опровергнуть креацизм, а заставить их доказать креацизм. 


Опровергнуть догму невозможно. Верующий может впасть в  "_это доказательство против креацизма было послано Богом/Сатаной что бы испытать нашу веру_".

----------

Kit (23.09.2013), Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, мне это напоминает христианских миссонеров, которые продвигали свои аргументы среди дикарей при помощи пищи. Пока в руках была сосиска - народ верил в Бога. Как только ее съедал, - возвращался к идолам. Они тоже лаской :Smilie: 

Как много люди делают бесполезных дел, Бао :Smilie:  Самое главное, ими движет страстное желание доказать, что они ПРАВЫ :Smilie: 




> Убийственная правда. Никому ничего не то что доказать нельзя, но и хотя бы просто объяснить свою точку зрения невозможно.


Надо что-то объяснять только тем, кто может и ХОЧЕТ понять. :Smilie: 

Я иногда наблюдаю такие споры - обе стороны эмоционально вовлечены, подпитывают страсти друг у друга, а разговаривают как через стекло. У каждого горит мысль достать собеседника убийственными аргументами в высшей инстанции. Я еще понимаю, если бы Вы ввязались в это, потому что кого-то от смерти спасали :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попытайтесь не опровергнуть креацизм, а заставить их доказать креацизм.


Это тоже не метод. Потому что в ответ они могут попросить объяснить факт наличия.
Раз все имеет причину, скажут в ответ, значит, должна быть первопричина.
Если же сказать, что первопричины, дескать, нету в силу безначальности сансары, то это спекулятивный уход от ответа: онтологический факт наличия сансары мы имеем, но о причине ее возникновения говорить отказываемся. То есть, уклоняемся от ответа или, по сути, утверждаем, что сансара имеет в качестве причины саму себя, а это, в сущности, и есть беспричинность - нарушение главного постулата буддизма.

----------

Gakusei (23.09.2013), Legba (23.09.2013), Tong Po (23.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Буль (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Это тоже не метод. Потому что в ответ они могут попросить объяснить факт наличия.


За это, кстати, я люблю дзэн с его "не знаю"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Алик (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Нико (23.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.09.2013), Сергей Хос (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я вас успокою: можно. Не всегда, конечно. Но иногда -- можно. Мне это зачастую удавалось. 
> _- Лаской-с! Единственным способом, который возможен в обращении с живым существом. Террором ничего поделать нельзя с животным, на какой бы ступени развития оно ни стояло. Это я утверждал, утверждаю и буду утверждать. Они напрасно думают, что террор им поможет. Нет-с, нет-с, не поможет, какой бы он ни был: белый, красный или даже коричневый! Террор совершенно парализует нервную систему._


Вы еще скажите что путь к сердцу лежит через желудок, ну а дружба начинается с бутылки....))


(пока одним пальцем тыкал Пэма уже то же самое написала. какой позор ! Как все банально и предсказуемо)

----------


## Нико

> Это тоже не метод. Потому что в ответ они могут попросить объяснить факт наличия.
> Раз все имеет причину, скажут в ответ, значит, должна быть первопричина.
> Если же сказать, что первопричины, дескать, нету в силу безначальности сансары, то это спекулятивный уход от ответа: онтологический факт наличия сансары мы имеем, но о причине ее возникновения говорить отказываемся. То есть, уклоняемся от ответа или, по сути, утверждаем, что сансара имеет в качестве причины саму себя, а это, в сущности, и есть беспричинность - нарушение главного постулата буддизма.


А может это как с сознанием, причиной которого служит предыдущий момент того же самого сознания?

----------

Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы еще скажите что путь к сердцу лежит через желудок, ну а дружба начинается с бутылки....))


Через желудок часто и решаются все споры миром. Это и Бао, и я, как мать семейства, могу Вам подтвердить. :Smilie: 

Особенно, когда спорить просто не о чем :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А может это как с сознанием, причиной которого служит предыдущий момент того же самого сознания?


А какая разница? требуется ведь объяснить сам факт наличия, а на то, как это работает. Тут хоть про ум говори, хоть про сансару - разницы нет.

----------


## Нико

> А какая разница? требуется ведь объяснить факт наличия, а на то, как это работает. Тут хоть про ум говори, хоть про сансару - разницы нет.


Сансара ж безначальна, как и сознание... Говорят, что все создано умом. Сансара создана омрачённым умом, который существует безначально...

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Через желудок часто и решаются все споры миром. Это и Бао, и я, как мать семейства, могу Вам подтвердить.
> 
> Особенно, когда спорить просто не о чем



Мир спасет кулинария ...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сансара ж безначальна, как и сознание... Говорят, что все создано умом. Сансара создана омрачённым умом, который существует безначально...


Это первый зыбкий для убежденных в творце аргумент :Smilie:  После чего начинается контр-(Бао, - я молодец?)атака. :Smilie: 

"Безначально" как-то не охватывается умом :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Вы еще скажите что путь к сердцу лежит через желудок, ну а дружба начинается с бутылки....))(пока одним пальцем тыкал Пэма уже то же самое написала. какой позор ! Как все банально и предсказуемо)


Скажу, что в моём понимании махаянского бодхисаттвы так и есть. _Вы бы видели, как мы вчера кормили уток..._  :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Это первый зыбкий для убежденных в творце аргумент После чего начинается контр-(Бао, - я молодец?)атака.
> 
> "Безначально" как-то не охватывается умом


У нас ума-то не палата! Не всё, что не охватываается нашим умом, не имеет место быть :Wink:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Скажу, что в моём понимании махаянского бодхисаттвы так и есть. _Вы бы видели, как мы вчера кормили уток..._


Так я ж не спорю. Большое в малом, малое в большом... Все законно..

----------

Буль (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сансара ж безначальна, как и сознание... Говорят, что все создано умом. Сансара создана омрачённым умом, который существует безначально...


Ну так я и говорю: безначальность - внелогический аргумент, он не может быть принят безоговорочно всем сторонами, а к нему все и сводится в итоге. Собственно, эта фигура мысли заменяет в буддизме Творца и является столь же необоснованной.

В этом, кстати, и состоит главный дефект рассуждений Нагарджуны в Ниришвараваде - они игнорируют онтологию. Видимо тут имплицитно заложена идея безначальности сансары. Тогда и правда, глупо искать творца в уже существующем, и с этой точки зрения совершенно понятно требование сотворить шерсть на панцире. Но если говорить *об онтологии*, то есть *о причине факта наличия*, вся логика рассуждений перестает работать. Или по меньшей мере теряет свою доказательность.

----------

Gakusei (23.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> У нас ума-то не палата! Не всё, что не охватываается нашим умом, не имеет место быть


Что то из древнего навеяло : "но бросить пить- не может быть"))

----------


## Нико

> Ну так я и говорю: безначальность - внелогический аргумент, он не может быть принят безоговорочно всем сторонами, а к нему все и сводится в итоге. Собственно, эта фигура мысли заменяет в буддизме Творца и является столь же необоснованной.
> 
> В этом, кстати, и состоит главный дефект рассуждений Нагарджуны в Ниришвараваде - они игнорируют онтологию. Видимо тут имплицитно заложена идея безначальности сансары. Тогда и правда, глупо искать творца в уже существующем, и с этой точки зрения совершенно понятно требование сотворить шерсть на панцире. Но если говорить *об онтологии*, то есть *о причине факта наличия*, вся логика рассуждений перестает работать. Или по меньшей мере теряет свою доказательность.


Да, у Нагарджуны онтология, как этот термин понимается в западной философии, и впрямь отсутствует.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Сергей Хос (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У вас тут нарушение категорий. Говоря "скульптур использует глину",  вы должны были бы дальше сказать "писатель использует перо и чернила", "художник - холст и краски".


Категории здесь не причём, я просто привёл краткие примеры, подтверждающие то, что человеческое творение не есть творение из ничего. А так да, в творении скульптора, художника, писателя, музыканта, помимо инструментов  присутствует и творческий замысел. Далее:




> На самом же деле все они используют образы, а образы сами по себе не существуют в мире, пока их не породит творческая фантазия.
> Да и даже простая табуретка не существует, пока ее не придумает (из ничего)))) человек.


Так о том и речь, что не смотря на то, что новые образы хотя и не существуют в мире, но они не появляются из ничего. Ни на чём не основанная фантазия - это абсурд. Например представления о табуретке связаны с тем, что в природе есть соответствующее ей место. )) 




> Или другой пример: вы берете часы, разбираете их и понимаете их устройство. В этом процессе вы извлекаете из предмета мысль его создателя.
> А теперь проделайте то же самое с растением ))))


Но опять же, изобретение часов связано со временем, время связано с движением и т.д. Т.е. разбирая часы и понимая их устройство, помимо мысли создателя можно извлечь основания появления этой мысли. А Вы говорите из ничего человек придумывает.

----------

Kit (23.09.2013), Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Это тоже не метод. Потому что в ответ они могут попросить объяснить факт наличия.


Наличие чего?




> Раз все имеет причину, скажут в ответ, значит, должна быть первопричина.


И какая причина Бога? 





> Если же сказать, что первопричины, дескать, нету в силу безначальности сансары, то это спекулятивный уход от ответа: онтологический факт наличия сансары мы имеем, но о причине ее возникновения говорить отказываемся.


В конце концов надо исследовать что есть а не впадать в бесмысленую метафизику.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Так я ж не спорю. Большое в малом, малое в большом... Все законно..


То есть, вы знаете какой-то закон, м?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Только что осенняя сонная муха на меня села. Я взял её, подошёл к окну, где щель, в которой, как мне кажется, должны мухи зимовать. Положил её туда; ползи, мол, муха, спать! А муха не стерпела, вылезла обратно и низко полетела. Тут кошка её: цап! И съела... 

Прямо какой-то блюз получается... про карму...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (23.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> А какая разница? требуется ведь объяснить сам факт наличия, а на то, как это работает. Тут хоть про ум говори, хоть про сансару - разницы нет.


Если был большой взрыв, то цепочка феноменов развилась таким то путем до сегоднящнего дня. Теория о БВ не была получена как откровение а исходит из наблюдений таких то астрономических явлений. Новые даные могут изменить теорию.  А религиозную догму, нет.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наличие чего?


Всего наличного.




> И какая причина Бога?


Вопрос не в этом. С логической точки зрения утверждения "бытие беспричинно", "бытие имеет причину в самом себе" и "бытие имеет первопричину" - совершенно равновесны, каждый может выбрать из них то, которое ему больше по душе.
Те, кто выбирает "первопричину", называют ее Богом. Только и всего.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну так я и говорю: безначальность - внелогический аргумент, он не может быть принят безоговорочно всем сторонами, а к нему все и сводится в итоге. Собственно, эта фигура мысли заменяет в буддизме Творца и является столь же необоснованной..


Почему необоснованной то? Потому что кто-то не может допустить иную точку зрения, отличную от теистической? )) Например: "Энергия не может возникнуть из ничего и не может в никуда исчезнуть, она может только переходить из одной формы в другую." - чем Вам не безначальность?
Или например теория"Бесконечно пульсирующей Вселенной". 
Да, безначальность пока ещё не доказана, в виду сложности мироустройства и не достаточного развития науки, но всё же она представляется более обоснованной, нежели "появление всего из ничего". К тому же, Будда говорит именно о безначальности, и я доверяю именно ему.  :Wink:

----------

Kit (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> То есть, вы знаете какой-то закон, м? :


А как же... Знаю:

Вот горшок пустой — он предмет простой, он никуда не денется. И потому горшок пустой, и потому горшок пустой, и потому горшок пустой гораздо выше ценится!

----------


## AlexТ

> Всего наличного.


В астронимии сейчас есть теория БВ. 




> С логической точки зрения утверждения "бытие беспричинно", "бытие имеет причину в самом себе" и "бытие имеет первопричину" - совершенно равновесны, каждый может выбрать из них то, которое ему больше по душе. Те, кто выбирает "первопричину", называют ее Богом. Только и всего.


Надо исследовать то что можно исследовать и ведет к созданию новых практических улучшений жизни.

Научные даные улучшаются. А религии говорит что конечная истинна в ней (и только в той религии) и улучшению не подлежит...

----------


## Буль

> Вот горшок пустой — он предмет простой, он никуда не денется. И потому горшок пустой, и потому горшок пустой, и потому горшок пустой гораздо выше ценится!


Как хорошо бы придерживаться этого правила, вы согласны?  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> В астронимии сейчас есть теория БВ. 
> 
> Надо исследовать то что можно исследовать и ведет к созданию новых практических улучшений жизни.
> 
> Научные даные улучшаются. А религии говорит что конечная истинна в ней (и только в той религии) и улучшению не подлежит...


Знающие люди! Поясните мне, пожалуйста, какие мысли написало здесь это живое существо? Я не в состоянии понять этой писанины, увы мне!  :Cry:

----------

Нико (23.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Или другой пример: вы берете часы, разбираете их и понимаете их устройство. В этом процессе вы извлекаете из предмета мысль его создателя.
> А теперь проделайте то же самое с растением ))))


Так секвенирование генома вроде бы уж давно вовсю делают.

----------

Буль (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Короче говоря, концепция "Бога-творца" - это абстракция от процесса мышления человека, также как и "абсолютная свободы воли" - это абстракция от реального процесса формирования волевого акта человека.

----------

Kit (23.09.2013), Германн (23.09.2013), Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так секвенирование генома вроде бы уж давно вовсю делают.


Говоря о растениях, Сергей Хос возможно имел ввиду то, что у них также как и у часов (создателем которых является человек), можно извлечь мысль создателя (понятно, что это будет не человек). Да, можно, но не обязательно этим создателем должен быть разум (как в случае часов). Этим создателем могут быть безличные законы природы. Так например кристаллы и снежинки - сложные структуры, спонтанно формирующиеся из неупорядоченных частиц, и кроме особых причин и условий, требуемых для их появления, никакой мысли создателя в них нет (ну кроме нашего с вами сознания, воспринимающего снежинку именно как снежинку). Тоже видимо можно сказать и про органические вещества - составляющие растений и живых существ. Так например современная наука рассматривает абиогенное возникновение жизни на Земле, считая эту теорию наиболее вероятной. Абиогенез - это — процесс превращения неживой природы в живую.

----------

Kit (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Сергей Хос (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> И какая причина Бога?


Causa sui

----------

Gakusei (23.09.2013)

----------


## До

Буддизм не противоречит творению мира богом-творцом. Потому что даже бог-творец не нарушает закон кармы.

----------

Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013)

----------


## Алик

«Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» Мунк Ик низко поклонился и сказал: «Мастер, пожалуйста, научите меня. Я не понимаю». Мастер сказал: «Сейчас ты не понимаешь. Это непонимание есть земля, солнце, звёзды и вся Вселенная». Как только Мунк Ик услышал такие слова, его ум распахнулся. Он опять поклонился и сказал: «Ах, Мастер, что ещё не готово сейчас?» Внезапно Мастер закричал: «Мунк Ик!» Мунк в ответ крикнул: «Да!» «Очень хорошо, — сказал Мастер — теперь, когда ты готов, можешь идти».
http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha

----------


## Gakusei

> Буддизм не противоречит творению мира богом-творцом. Потому что даже бог-творец не нарушает закон кармы.


Тем более что он сам и установил этот закон.  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> контр-аргументы (да, это пишется в русском языке через дефис!)


В баорусском, Вы хотели сказать?

----------

Буль (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В астронимии сейчас есть теория БВ.


и какова же его причина?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это тоже не метод. Потому что в ответ они могут попросить объяснить факт наличия.


Ишь, аквинасы! А мы их тут же попросим: поперву объясните-ка необходимость этакого объяснения!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ишь, аквинасы! А мы их тут же попросим: поперву объясните-ка необходимость этакого объяснения!


и на этом диалог закончится.
Я о том и говорю: буддизм не содержит доказательных аргументов в сфере онтологии.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Ондрий (23.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Еще как можно! И Нагарджуна хорошо это делал в трактате "опровержение бога-творца". Но мне этого недостаточно. Вера она ж строится не на простых глиняных ногах, а на весьма конкретных аргументах.


Если *ради Вашей веры в Прибежище*, не удержусь.

Для опровержения нужно от чего-то отталкиваться. В случае большинства версий креационизма (не для всех) общим для спорящих сторон является представление о свободе воли. Это то, во что верят христиане (кроме кальвинистов; пресвитерианских церквей) - и то, во что верят буддисты. На стадии созревания кармического плода в процесс можно осознанно вмешаться, направив его в ту или иную сторону. (Подробней в книге "В.Г. Лысенко, А.А. Терентьев, В.К. Шохин, "Ранняя буддийская философия. Философия джайнизма." М. Вост. лит.  1994 - стр. 237-242.)

Свобода - это отсутствие полной редукции мотивов, принимаемых решений, к внешним факторам (и строго закономерным, и случайным). Если человек принимает решение в результате разворачивания программы (строго закономерно), подобной компьютерной - свободы нет. Если человеческий мотив формируется как результат случайного выпадения шаров в машине лото; или диктуется генератором случайных чисел - тоже свободы нет. Квантовое "лото" в нейронах мозга не делает человека более свободным и сознательным, чем машина лотереи лото.

Свободное решение не может полностью сводиться к внешним факторам. Но в момент творения из ничего, внешним фактором, определяющими мотивы твари, является Творец. Творец диктует все мотивы и их предпосылки, создавая их полностью. Значит, в момент творения свобода воли отсутствует. Когда же акт творения заканчивается, тварь больше не создаётся: какой получилась в момент творения, такой и остаётся. Машина "лото" не может сама сотворить свою свободу; но и Творец - по определению свободы и творения из ничего - не может сотворить свободу твари. Или свобода воли безначальна; или свободы воли человека нет вообще. Или есть безначальные перерождения в сансаре и свобода; или есть Творец и нет никакой свободы.

Точно так же опровергается материализм. Объективная материя не может однажды привести к возникновению свободной личности.

Что касается свободы, она не может объясняться даже через актуально существующее бесконечное множество всех возможных решений, мощность которого больше мощн. беск. мн. решений уже принятых. Свобода логически требует несводимости к какой-то данности (жёстко фиксированной, неподвижной и самоизолированной). Свобода требует шуньяты.

Анализ приведёт к тому, что осознаёт (что значит придаёт решениям свободу) пустота: но пустота не может быть актуально существующей, в свою очередь. "Пустота пуста": пустота не обладает реальностью со своей стороны, в отличие от Бога (либо "души"-Атмана как носителя дхарм). Пустоты не может быть без дхарм - а Бог (либо Атман-дхармин) не превратится в фикцию, даже если весь феноменальный мир исчезнет.

Есть лишь пустые от самобытия дхармы (виды опыта, условно выделяемые по одному существенному признаку): которые бессамостно, несубстанционально проявляются, подобно иллюзии. Будь это конструируемые дхармы, либо асанскрита дхармы нирваны (сансара и нирвана одинаково пусты). Хоть опыт человека, хоть  опыт Пробуждённого - равно пусты от самобытия.

Дхармата / дхармадхату и является единственно возможным описанием свободы. Таково состояние каждого Будды: нет единого-без-другого Адибудды, который определял бы, как внешний фактор, все решения; который диктовал бы все возможные нюансы проявлений. 

P.S. 

Лучше всего уклоняться от споров с верующими в Бога. Вы можете разрушить их веру; но достаточных заслуг для восприятия Будда-Дхармы у них может не оказаться. Так человек сбивается с хорошего пути; возможно даже подводящего к Пути.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> и на этом диалог закончится.
> Я о том и говорю: буддизм не содержит доказательных аргументов в сфере онтологии.


Чтобы возразить теистам с их доказательствами необходимого создателя, аргументы в сфере онтологии не обязательны, раз возможно возражение против рациональности самого онтологического подхода.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтобы возразить теистам с их доказательствами необходимого создателя, аргументы в сфере онтологии не обязательны, раз возможно возражение против рациональности самого онтологического подхода.


Это не возражение против рациональности самого онтологического подхода, а его игнорирование: "Не желаем говорить об онтологии (например, Будда не велел)". К этому все сводится.

----------


## Фил

---

----------


## Фил

> То есть, уклоняемся от ответа или, по сути, утверждаем, что сансара имеет в качестве причины саму себя, а это, в сущности, и есть беспричинность - нарушение главного постулата буддизма.


Почему?
Вы о каком постулате? "Есть причина страдания"?
Но это же причина страдания, а причины причины страдания - нет.

----------


## Фил

> Или свобода воли безначальна; или свободы воли человека нет вообще. Или есть безначальные перерождения в сансаре и свобода; или есть Творец и нет никакой свободы.


И кстати, как согласуется анатта и свобода воли?
Почему такая дихотомия.
Или-или.
Можно еще или Творца нет и свободы воли тоже нет.

----------


## Германн

> И кстати, как согласуется анатта и свобода воли?


Свобода требует анатта; необходимо, чтоб "саббе дхамма анатта". Потому что атта - это жёсткая заданность, например актуальное существование (пусть даже бесконечного множества) возможных решений в душе, что не отличается от механического принятия решений по результатам выпадения шаров в машине лото. 

Анализ приведёт к тому, что осознаёт пустота. Невозможно поймать, ухватить то, что осознаёт: свобода есть нередуцируемость. Сама же пустота не обладает самостоятельной от дхарм реальностью со своей стороны. И не может быть единого-без-другого Ума, если у человека есть свобода.

Дхармата / дхармадхату - единственное непротиворечивое описание свободы опыта.

----------


## Поляков

> Потому что я живу с верующими, часто веду дискуссии с верующими, мне нужно запастись огромной базой контраргументов.


Я бы травмат купил. Например, модель "Оса" показала высокую эффективность в дискуссиях о творческом наследии И. Канта. 

Если серьезно, то живя с людьми глупо затевать конфликт еще и по таким надуманным поводам, нормальных поводов обычно достаточно.

----------

Алик (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Хочу услышать аргументированное мнение почему творение мира абсурдно, такое, как пришлось бы ответить лично каждому, если бы у него спросили на камеру.


Если отталкиваться от представления о том, что "до" творения был только Бог-Творец.

Можно помыслить мир причинности без Бога-Творца. Значит, причинность - это не то же самое, что Бог-Творец. А он не мог создать причинность: потому что должен был бы стать причиной для неё. Выходит, наряду с Богом-Творцом "до" творения изначально наличествовал нетварный закон, порядок вещей (то есть Дхарма): закон причинности. 

Как мы видим, в отличие от Бога-Творца, идея такого закона - то есть Дхармы - является необходимой. Почему так? Потому что буддизм выражает порядок вещей, а креационизм является выдумкой.

----------

Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

Если отталкиваться от представления о том, что "до" творения был только Бог-Творец.

Можно помыслить истинной ситуацию мироздания без Бога-Творца. Значит, истинность - не то же самое, что Бог-Творец. А он не мог создать истинность: потому что способность сделать это уже должна была ("до" творения) быть либо истинной, либо нет. Выходит, наряду с Богом-Творцом "до" творения изначально наличествовала таковость, истинность порядка вещей (Дхармы). "До" творения была ещё истинность, кроме Бога. 

Как мы видим, в отличие от идеи Бога-Творца, идея таковости - истинности порядка вещей, Дхармы - является необходимой. Почему так? Потому что буддизм выражает истинный порядок вещей, а креационизм является внутренне противоречивым, то есть ошибочным.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если отталкиваться от представления о том, что "до" творения был только Бог-Творец.
> 
> Можно помыслить мир причинности без Бога-Творца. Значит, причинность - это не то же самое, что Бог-Творец. А он не мог создать причинность: потому что должен был бы стать причиной для неё. Выходит, наряду с Богом-Творцом "до" творения изначально наличествовал нетварный закон, порядок вещей (то есть Дхарма): закон причинности. 
> 
> Как мы видим, в отличие от Бога-Творца, идея такого закона - то есть Дхармы - является необходимой. Почему так? Потому что буддизм выражает порядок вещей, а креационизм является выдумкой.


А почему это у вас Дхарма ассоциируется с вечным универсальным законом? Это у индуистов "Sanātana Dharma", Извечный Закон. А в буддизме Дхарма - это не констатное присутствие, а пульсация, закон причин и следствий же не тождественен буддийской Дхарме во всей полноте.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А почему это у вас Дхарма ассоциируется с вечным универсальным законом? Это у индуистов "Sanātana Dharma", Извечный Закон. А в буддизме Дхарма - это не констатное присутствие, а пульсация, закон причин и следствий же не тождественен буддийской Дхарме во всей полноте.


Мне кажется у многих Дхамма ассоциируется с вечным универсальным законом 
По сути дела получается поклонение причине и следствию.
Теизм для интеллектуалов.  :Frown:

----------

Gakusei (23.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А почему это у вас Дхарма ассоциируется с вечным универсальным законом? Это у индуистов "Sanātana Dharma", Извечный Закон. А в буддизме Дхарма - это не констатное присутствие, а пульсация, закон причин и следствий же не тождественен буддийской Дхарме во всей полноте.


Дхарма во всех дхармических религиях; но буддийская Дхарма конечно же тоже пуста. Проблема индуизма в том, что представление о Боге-Атмане либо об Атмане-душе (о том, что стоит за дхармами) приводит к неразрешимым противоречиям. 

Насколько я понимаю, Будда пришёл учить именно в Индию не произвольно, а с учётом предпосылок для понимания и восприятия истинной Дхармы. Если в Древней Греции идея Единого подавила идею Логоса, то в Древней Индии такого ещё не было. Многие были предрасположены всё-таки поразмыслить о порядке вещей, а не о Самосущем. Многие в результате и поняли, и восприняли чистую Будда-Дхарму.

Шанкара и Долпопа появились много позже; уже во времена упадка Будда-Дхармы.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне кажется у многих Дхамма ассоциируется с вечным универсальным законом 
> По сути дела получается поклонение причине и следствию.
> Теизм для интеллектуалов.


Ну у атеистичных интеллектуалов тоже проблемы:




> Картина квантового туннелирования из ничего наводит на другой интригующий вопрос. Процесс туннелирования управляется теми же фундаментальными законами, которые описывают последующую эволюцию Вселенной. Следовательно, законы должны быть "на месте" еще до того, как возникнет сама Вселенная. Означает ли это, что законы — не просто описания реальности, а сами по себе имеют независимое существование? В отсутствие пространства, времени и материи на каких скрижалях могут быть они записаны? Законы выражаются в форме математических уравнений. Если носитель математики — это ум, означает ли это, что ум должен предшествовать Вселенной?
> Эти вопросы ведут нас вглубь непознанного, в самую бездну величайшей из тайн. Трудно представить себе, что когда-либо мы сможем ее раскрыть. Но, как и прежде, возможно, это просто свидетельствует об ограниченности нашего воображения.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну у атеистичных интеллектуалов тоже проблемы:


А потому что они поклоняются ПОЗНАНИЮ!  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Всё одинаково пусто от самобытия независимо от того, приходят Будды учить или нет. 

Дхармата / дхармадхату (природа Будды); дхармы / шуньята (Ясный Свет и пустота) - это таковость, истинный порядок вещей, который не может быть изменён. В этом, и только в этом смысле (нисколько не противоречащем "пустоте пустоты") можно говорить о "самосущей мудрости"; и т.д. 

В этом, и только в этом смысле (без утраты пустотности) - Будда-Дхарма есть вечный закон мироздания.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Всё одинаково пусто от самобытия независимо от того, приходят Будды учить или нет. 
> 
> Дхармата / дхармадхату (природа Будды); дхармы / шуньята (Ясный Свет и пустота) - это таковость, истинный порядок вещей, который не может быть изменён. В этом, и только в этом смысле (нисколько не противоречащем "пустоте пустоты") можно говорить о "самосущей мудрости"; и т.д. 
> 
> В этом, и только в этом смысле (без утраты пустотности) - Будда-Дхарма есть вечный закон мироздания.


Германн, это не доказательство. Это ваше резонерство (в лучшем случае - религиозная вера) - вам опасно как-либо касаться темы бога-творца - у вас с этой идеей очень специфические отношения. Лучше бы вы практикой занимались и менее трансцендентными вопросами, ей-будде. Обещали же взять тайм-аут. Я перечитал тут ваши экзерцисы шестилетней данности на тему опровержения существования бога-творца - и кажется, вам и вправду опасно приближаться к этой теме. Берегите себя и нас от своих крестовых походов тем самым огородите.

----------

Alex (24.09.2013), Tong Po (23.09.2013), Ондрий (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Кстати да, советую топикстартеру прочесть вот эту вот книжку (кажется, уже раз в третий на этом форуме советую) - несмотря на то, что даже такой научпоп читается непросто, можно много полезных знаний и мыслей вынести.

----------

Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, это не доказательство. Это ваше резонерство (в лучшем случае - религиозная вера) - вам опасно как-либо касаться темы бога-творца - у вас с этой идеей очень специфические отношения. Лучше бы вы практикой занимались и менее трансцендентными вопросами, ей-будде. Обещали же взять тайм-аут. Я перечитал тут ваши экзерцисы шестилетней данности на тему опровержения существования бога-творца - и кажется, вам и вправду опасно приближаться к этой теме. Берегите себя и нас от своих крестовых походов тем самым огородите.


Тайм-аут я возьму, конечно. Просто искренне сочувствую топикстартеру, который хочет укрепиться в Будда-Дхарме - а вместо этого ему почти никто не помогает; даже напротив, пишут о совместимости Бога-Творца с шуньявадой. 

Вас очень беспокоит моя личность и жизненный опыт; понимаю, это важный "аргумент" в дискуссии - но главное не то, кем человек был; а то, кем он стал. Сейчас, к примеру, я не чувствую себя лучше, умнее теистов; искренне уважаю их путь - но у меня нет даже тени идеи Бога или объективной Материи. 

Если Вы будете изучать шуньяваду и размышлять над ней в практике, то поймёте, что ничто самосущее (будь это Бог или личный атман; самостоятельность пустоты и т. д.) - логически несовместимо с пустотой.  

И это далеко не то же самое, что сыпать ярлыками или копаться в чей-то биографии. Удачи.

----------

Пилигрим (24.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не возражение против рациональности самого онтологического подхода, а его игнорирование: "Не желаем говорить об онтологии (например, Будда не велел)". К этому все сводится.


Так таки и всё? А ещё можно указать оппоненту, какая рациональность (кроме "Будда не велел" : ) стоит за нежеланием "говорить об онтологии".
Например, постановка вопроса о _причине бытия_ глупа, так как толкает к введению для ответа дополнительной "необходимой" сущности-вне-бытия, которую затем ещё безосновательно сливают с героем св. писания.
Это и будет возражением на ихние аргументы.  Ну, навроде прасанги.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Я, конечно, в буддизме без году неделя. 
Но Фил, Сергей чернявский, что там за дворец Брахмы (сначала пустой, потом с Брахмой, потом с другими существами, о которых Брахма думает, что он их создал...)?
Это имеет отношение к нашему миру? Это тот самый бог-творец?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Не много, а только одна - творец )))


Кстати, та же материализация предметов йогами происходит именно из ничего. Если же мы воспринимаем мир как иллюзорный сон Брахмы, то вообще совершенно просто объяснить его появление-творение. Материализация мысли Брахмы. Масштабчег соответствует величию этого Дэвы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Когда-то я тоже горячилась по поводу вентилирования данного вопроса.

Но поскольку я ушла полностью из православия, мне для развития буддийской практики понадобилось полностью забыть идею Бога-Творца, в виде дедки с бородой, восседающего на небесах и творящего через конвейер солнце и луну, моря и долины, и каждой твари по паре. Как уж он намучался с глиной и ребрами - это смешно даже ребенку :Smilie: 

Потом я провентилировала вопрос о безначальности сознания, и не осилила его с явной четкостью - просто приняв за рабочую гипотезу. Когда я думаю о том, что было перед тем, и перед этим тем, и перед этим этим тем - у меня заклинивает мозги.

Теория Большого Взрыва меня устраивает - потому что разные энергетические процессы принимаю. И все наверняка нам представляется совсем не так, как есть и было.

Далее, все еще живя среди православных, мы говорили о наличии и отсутствии творца, и я поняла, что изменить веру других бесполезно. И даже иногда вредно менять их идеи. Они другого не осилят, и раскачается их стройная вера.

 Я решила, что безначальность сознания и неглубокое понимание ее мне никак не мешают в ежедневной практике. Я решила, что Бога-Творца для меня нет. А всякие энергетические процессы я не смогу все равно прознать насквозь. Я решила, что надо пока делать реальные вещи, которые дают полезный мне и другим результат, а не говорить о том, что находится в зоне неведенья у всех оппонентов, и перестала спорить на данную тему.  Меня интересует только то, что конкретно от меня зависит и в моей власти.

Я решила, что подожу, пока стану Буддой, чтобы увидеть безущербно. :Smilie: 

Пока-пока :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, та же материализация предметов йогами происходит именно из ничего.


...а также телепортация в масло

Материализация "из ничего" противоречит закону причины-следствия.
Именно исходя из этого закона, согласно буддизму, у сансары нет начала. Именно это аргумент против креационистов. Но доказать этот аргумент можно только на основе слов Будды, который сказал, что начало сансары не видел, будучи всезнающим - т.е. это доказательство только для буддистов

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я, конечно, в буддизме без году неделя. 
> Но Фил, Сергей чернявский, что там за дворец Брахмы (сначала пустой, потом с Брахмой, потом с другими существами, о которых Брахма думает, что он их создал...)?
> Это имеет отношение к нашему миру? Это тот самый бог-творец?


Я к этому отношусь как к попытке впихнуть себе в голову невпихуемое.  :Smilie: 
Чтобы было хоть какое-то объяснение.
Иначе суета и томление духа начинается.

Мы даже не можем себе вообразить возраст Земли 4,5 млрд лет.
Что уж о Брахме говорить и возрасте Вселенной говорить.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Меня всегда интересует с таких размышлениях полезный результат.





> Вы цель своего выяснения данного вопроса представляете? ЧТО она Вам даст - напишите, пожалуйта, внятно.


Вот всегда товарищи флудеры начинают сливать хорошие темы. Вот какая вам вообще разница что это МНЕ даст? Мне это нужно и все. Хотите отвечайте, не хотите - не отвечайте. Но я считаю, что в голове должны быть уложены четкие логические концепции касательно всех возможных вопросов, как научных, так богословских, любых, даже если они совсем откуда-то из далекого параллельного учения. Чтобы не попасть впросак в нужный момент. Я требую от себя уложить все вещи и явления в концепции, если нет четкого логического представления о том, как все существует, то зачем вообще жить?

----------


## Фил

> Вот всегда товарищи флудеры начинают сливать хорошие темы. Вот какая вам вообще разница что это МНЕ даст? Мне это нужно и все.


 Это правильно!




> если нет четкого логического представления о том, как все существует, то зачем вообще жить?


А вот если даже и будет такое логическое представление, то смысла в жизни от этого не прибавится.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Еще Дордже, и тем не менее факт, материализация существует, и может быть развита путем йогической практики. А уж из ничего или "чего" она происходит, я не знаю.

----------


## Фил

> Еще Дордже, и тем не менее факт, материализация существует, и может быть развита путем йогической практики.


А где этот факт можно посмотреть?

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Кстати, та же материализация предметов йогами происходит именно из ничего. Если же мы воспринимаем мир как иллюзорный сон Брахмы, то вообще совершенно просто объяснить его появление-творение. Материализация мысли Брахмы. Масштабчег соответствует величию этого Дэвы.


Так в том-то и дело, что он только думает, что творец всего!
На самом деле он такой же раб и творец своей кармы как и все остальные.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Вот еще по теме выше, что настрочили ночью, когда я сладко спал и не подозревал о бурной деятельности, которую сам породил:



> Однако, вьюноша собрался на поход крестовый


Я не собирался никому ничего доказывать, или переубеждать. Я просто хотел иметь базу контраргументов (кстати, без дефиса вроде) против идеи творения, для *конструктивной* дискуссии. Пространных рассуждений и холиваров на тему самого творения vs нетворения тоже не хотел. Пожалуйста не используйте этого в теме.




> а образы сами по себе не существуют в мире, пока их не породит творческая фантазия.


Сергей Хос, невозможно представить то, чего не видел и не воспринимал ни одним из органов чувств. Вам об этом вроде кто-то итак уже сказал.




> Буддизм не противоречит творению мира богом-творцом. Потому что даже бог-творец не нарушает закон кармы.


Ага, и вере в ангельские чины, и в 24 старца сидящие под престолом бога и повторяющие "Свяят, Свят, Свят!" 24/7 тоже видать не противоречит. А рядом с ними еще 4 тертраморфа.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> А где этот факт можно посмотреть?


Не об этом тема. Но если очень не терпится, съездите в Индию, найдите нужного гуру, если захочет, может быть покажет. Если они еще остались. Я видел это на пленке, материализация предмета. И не так как какого-нибудь у сомнительного Саи Баба (который, кстати, не круглый шарлатан а определенными сиддхами все-таки обладал), а очень даже убедительно.

----------

Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Ага, и вере в ангельские чины, и в 24 старца сидящие под престолом бога и повторяющие "Свяят, Свят, Свят!" 24/7 тоже видать не противоречит. А рядом с ними еще 4 тертраморфа.


А что Вас смущает?  :Smilie:  
Тонкие миры?
Так их Буддизм не отрицает.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не об этом тема. Но если очень не терпится, съездите в Индию, найдите нужного гуру, если захочет, может быть покажет. Если они еще остались. Я видел это на пленке, материализация предмета. И не так как какого-нибудь у сомнительного Саи Баба (который, кстати, не круглый шарлатан а определенными сиддхами все-таки обладал), а очень даже убедительно.


Тема как раз об этом - даже то, что вы видели своими глазами - всего лишь предмет веры, который вы не можете доказать всем (особенно предубеждённым). 

Разве вы сами ездили в Индию и видели материализацию предметов? Сомневаюсь.
Насчёт вашего доказательства - дайте ссылку на "плёнку", что ли. Интересно же.

И потом - неужели там был буддийский сиддха? И почему бы тогда не верить Дэвиду Копперфилду - он тоже всё довольно убедительно делает - материализует и дематериализует статую Свободы, например.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я видел это на пленке, материализация предмета.


Обычные идхи :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Ю

Тема не о том, как йоги материализуют что-то. Повторяюсь. Если вы скептики, кто ж вас трогает? Оставайтесь скептиками. Лично я верю, что это вполне реально. Источник уже не найду, это было даже не в интернете, а по ящику.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тема не о том, как йоги материализуют что-то. Повторяюсь. Если вы скептики, кто ж вас трогает? Оставайтесь скептиками. Лично я верю, что это вполне реально. Источник уже не найду, это было даже не в интернете, а по ящику.


Возможно, ваши оппоненты тоже видели доказательства креационизма по ящику - и теперь верят в это. Если вы скептично относитесь к этому - ктож вас трогает?  :Wink: 

В смысле - творение вселенной нельзя 100% убедительно доказать или опровергнуть.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> А что Вас смущает?  
> Тонкие миры?
> Так их Буддизм не отрицает.


В буддизме нет тонких миров. Есть общая космогогния тысяч миров, которые неохватны мыслью. Они включают ады (нижние) и небеса (верхние миры) а так же промежуточные миры, типа мира животных, мира людей, которые где-то посередине. Вполне возможно что библейский бог и существует в виде какого-то могущественного девы, но его статус творца Вселенной, и скульптора судьбы, контролирующего каждый падающий у нас волосок, буддизм отрицает. Тут очень даже конкретно.

Картина всех миров по буддизму, самая большая, какую я находил была на www.abhidharma.ru. но почему-то у сайта все время технические проблемы. А так можно легко погуглить "буддистская космогония" "структура миров в буддизме". Вики хорошую статью сделала тоже.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Возможно, ваши оппоненты тоже видели доказательства креационизма по ящику - и теперь верят в это. Если вы скептично относитесь к этому - ктож вас трогает? 
> 
> В смысле - творение вселенной нельзя 100% убедительно доказать или опровергнуть.


Нет, это разное. Вы передергиваете. Творение земли нельзя увидеть по ящику. Буддизм его отрицает. А сверхспособности (сиддхи) буддизм вроде как не отрицает. И постоянно пишет о них во многих источниках. Или вы им не верите? 

Вообще я не хочу тему сводить к этому. Она совсем о другом.

----------


## Ондрий

*вброс:

все будды являются Творцами - создают каждый свою чистую землю по достижении ануттарасамьяксамбодхи. Каждому будущему будде излагается вьякарана - пророчество о том, когда он станет буддой, какое будет его имя, имя его мира(чистой земли) и сколько он(мир) просуществует. Эти миры не порождаются кармой ЖС, а только силой крутости будды. Т.е. существует возможность создания миров в принципе! И это - очень важное замечание! 

 :Smilie: 

что мешает создавать миры более слабым, оф коз, при должной и достаточной для оного действия, крутости? (сансарным богам например?) )). Со своим блекджеком и апсарами. Ну да, это не будет "чистая земля" как у будд, но тем не менее.

и тут надо отделять мух от котлет - 1) создание локальных лок-миров не мешает 2) непонимать истинную причинность сансары.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> и какова же его причина?


Мы не можем исследовать до БВ. БВ и есть начало которое мы можем исследовать.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мы не можем исследовать до БВ. БВ и есть начало которое мы можем исследовать.


И ещё не факт, что БВ _был_, согласно самим же научным теориям. Возможно, вселенная действительно ВЕЧНА. Хотя и из теории БВ это вытекает, так как времени до БВ не было - т.е. была вечность.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> В буддизме нет тонких миров. Есть общая космогогния тысяч миров, которые неохватны мыслью. Они включают ады (нижние) и небеса (верхние миры) а так же промежуточные миры, типа мира животных, мира людей, которые где-то посередине. Вполне возможно что библейский бог и существует в виде какого-то могущественного девы, но его статус творца Вселенной, и скульптора судьбы, контролирующего каждый падающий у нас волосок, буддизм отрицает. Тут очень даже конкретно.


Ну да, под "тонкими мирами" я и имела в виду верхние миры.
Ну вот этот самый могущественный дэва - "библейский бог" сам заблуждается на свой счет, и те, кто ему поклоняются так же. 
Как их переубедить? 
Это выбьет почву из под ног: не у кого просить прощения, не от кого ждать помощи - не все к этому готовы. 
Вот хотят в рай этого дэвы (если так уж в него верят), то пусть поменьше грешат. Тоже неплохой вариант, кстати.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот всегда товарищи флудеры начинают сливать хорошие темы. Вот какая вам вообще разница что это МНЕ даст? Мне это нужно и все. Хотите отвечайте, не хотите - не отвечайте. Но я считаю, что в голове должны быть уложены четкие логические концепции касательно всех возможных вопросов, как научных, так богословских, любых, даже если они совсем откуда-то из далекого параллельного учения. Чтобы не попасть впросак в нужный момент. Я требую от себя уложить все вещи и явления в концепции, если нет четкого логического представления о том, как все существует, то зачем вообще жить?


А какой это НУЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ? :Smilie:  Я так понимаю, за неимением тут последователей идеи творца, Ваша борьба обратится против буддистов на этом форуме?

Может, все-таки для начала как следует основами буддизма позаниматься? :Smilie: 

Вы тогда вообще со временем перестанете волноваться, что попадете впросак.  И немного поймете, ради чего стоит жить......
Потому что - собери даже Вы все концепции из разных систем, хоть наберитесь несокрушимых аргументов - это никак не отразится на уменьшении Вашей страдательности и на правильном развитии мудрости. Буддизм к этому ведет. В котором идея творца не рассматривается. 

Все мы творцы своих действий и мыслей. И их творим ежесекундно.

----------


## AlexТ

> И ещё не факт, что БВ _был_,


Не отрицаю. Если есть более верная т.з. то давайте раскажите.




> Возможно, вселенная действительно ВЕЧНА.


Тут надо определиться с тем что вы имеете ввиду под вселеной.  Атомы и их составляющие не вечны.  Материя из которой состоят сегоднящние звезды, планеты, животные и мы должна была как то возникнуть.





> так как времени до БВ не было - т.е. была вечность.


Если до БВ не было времени, то не было и вечности (время).

----------


## Ондрий

> И ещё не факт, что БВ _был_, согласно самим же научным теориям. Возможно, вселенная действительно ВЕЧНА. Хотя и из теории БВ это вытекает, так как времени до БВ не было - т.е. была вечность.


это очень старая тема, которую физики избегают внятно объяснять, в силу наличия проблемы сингулярности, так же как и Будда с авьякрита ))).

----------

Alex (24.09.2013), Tong Po (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не отрицаю. Если есть более верная т.з. то давайте раскажите.


Нет более верных - есть равноценные. Тут уже приводил пару ссылок, а несколькими сообщениями выше - ссылку на книгу Виленкина, где обсуждаются альтернативные теории возникновения вселенной.





> Тут надо определиться с тем что вы имеете ввиду под вселеной.  Атомы и их составляющие не вечны.  Сегоднящная вселенная должна была как то возникнуть.


Я имею в виду под "вселенной" целостную замкнутую систему, внутри которой и актуален вопрос сохранения энергии/причины-следствия. Но мы не можем утверждать, что за её пределами нет миллиардов таких же систем; что нет сил, действующих за пределами этих систем. Если же к тому же данные системы как-либо связанны между собой, то на них тоже должен распространяться закон сохранения энергии/причины-следствия.




> Если до БВ не было времени, то не было и вечности (время).


Логически говоря, состояние без времени сложно как либо назвать. Вероятно, это и вечность и не-вечность. Либо вообще никакой вариант из стандартной чатушкотики)

----------

Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> все будды являются Творцами


Ну, это не противоречит ничему. Мысль материальна. Они силой своего сознания материализуют мысль *в уже имеющемся* *пространстве безначального мира*. Безначально и само сознание, оно способно творить, и оно творит. Сознание может все.




> Вы все концепции из разных систем, хоть наберитесь несокрушимых  аргументов - это никак не отразится на уменьшении Вашей страдательности и  на правильном развитии мудрости


Об этом речи и не шло. Не понятно ваше сообщение.

UPD:



> Логически говоря, состояние без времени сложно как либо назвать.  Вероятно, это и вечность и не-вечность. Либо вообще никакой вариант из  стандартной чатушкотики)


Тот же Нагарджуна сводил понятие времени к несуществующему явлению. Хотя современные физики видимо посмеялись бы ему в лицо.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Безначально и само сознание, оно способно творить, и оно творит. Сознание может все.


Ну с такими взглядами что вы до теистов докопались - они согласны с вами  :Wink:

----------

Gakusei (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> так как времени до БВ не было - т.е. была вечность.


Свят-свят-свят. "Времени не было" значит "был очень большой промежуток времени"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, та же материализация предметов йогами происходит именно из ничего..


А может  это только Вам кажется, что из ничего.  Есть ведь вроде научное объяснение того, что например при определённых условиях энергия может превращаться в материю.




> Именно исходя из этого закона, согласно буддизму, у сансары нет начала. Именно это аргумент против креационистов. Но доказать этот аргумент можно только на основе слов Будды, который сказал, что начало сансары не видел, будучи всезнающим - т.е. это доказательство только для буддистов


Наоборот - будучи всезнающим Будда именно видел, что у сансары нет начала. )  (или по-другому, Вселенная рождается и умирает бесконечное количество раз).

----------

Мира Смирнова (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Свят-свят-свят. "Времени не было" значит "был очень большой промежуток времени"?


Да ктож его знает. "Не было" ведь тоже условное обозначение, как и "вечность".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> все будды являются Творцами - создают каждый свою чистую землю по достижении ануттарасамьяксамбодхи. Каждому будущему будде излагается вьякарана - пророчество о том, когда он станет буддой, как будет его имя, имя его мира(чистой земли) и сколько он(мир) просуществует. Эти миры не порождаются кармой ЖС, а только силой крутости будды. Т.е. существует возможность создания миров в принципе! И это - очень важное замечание!


Так то чистые земли, а не нормальные _тварные_ миры из водорода-углерода с живыми душами. Нещитается!

----------

Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, невозможно представить то, чего не видел и не воспринимал ни одним из органов чувств.


Думаете использовать этот аргумент в полемике с креационистами? ну-ну, даже интересно, что получится.




> Ага, и вере в ангельские чины, и в 24 старца сидящие под престолом бога и повторяющие "Свяят, Свят, Свят!" 24/7 тоже видать не противоречит. А рядом с ними еще 4 тертраморфа.


Ну так и в буддийской космогонии можно найти весьма поэтические описания:

Мир Непревзойденный свободен от привнесенного загрязнения и лежит за пределами переживаний трех миров — это нераздельная исконная мудрость. В этом самопроявленном, самовозникшем [мире] Богато Украшенный пребывает Вайрочана, Великое Ледниковое Озеро Мудрости; в каждой его поре заключен миллиард миров.
Их местоположение, очертания, размеры, долговечность и строе¬ние непостижимы.
Внутри центральной бесконечно малой частицы, лежащей на его ладони, покоится мировая система Океан, в которой тоже заключено множество мировых систем, а в их центре лежит мир Полный Цветов
Джамгон Конгтрул. Мириады миров

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Игорь Ю (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так то чистые земли, а не нормальные _тварные_ миры из водорода-углерода с живыми душами. Нещитается!


почему не считается? У вас есть данные о физических законах в чистых землях? ) И у меня нет. Да это и не нужно знать, пока не решитесь сами творить мир)). Миры эти есть, там имеются ЖС. Как-то они там живут, пьют воду, валяются на травке, вдыхают ароматы цветов, слышат звуки(=есть воздух) и все такое прочее. (см. сутры). Значит это есть некий мир, в котором есть некие физические законы, пусть даже другие. И такие миры технически *можно* создавать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ну с такими взглядами что вы до теистов докопались - они согласны с вами


Так всесилие сознание, изначальность сознания, и Мировой Ум, это все называлось одной доктриной по-моему махаянской, к стыду своему запямятовал название. Так что ничего здесь нет чуждого.

UPD:



> А может  это только Вам кажется, что из ничего.  Есть ведь вроде научное  объяснение того, что например при определённых условиях энергия может  превращаться в материю.


Я тоже хотел написать. С "из ничего" погорячился. Тот же Саи Баба когда что-то материализовал, потом оказывалось, что предметы пропадали из других мест. Я лично его не одобряю и к нему отношусь скорее плохо, но как пример сгодится. Материализация может быть чем-то иным.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так всесилие сознание, изначальность сознания, и Мировой Ум, это все называлось одной доктриной по-моему махаянской, к стыду своему запямятовал название. Так что ничего здесь нет чуждого.


Видимо, вы имеете в виду виджнянаваду/йогачару/читтаматру. Ну так её лучше не вспоминать, если нет чёткого представления о различии сознания и ума в буддийской терминологии.

С точки зрения виджнянавады, кстати, момент "творения" мира как раз имеется  :Wink:  Точнее - есть момент, который так можно рассматривать. Именно поэтому использовать доводы виджнянавады для опровержения теистов - это не очень логично. Для опровержения теистов есть мадхьямика-прасангика) По-моему это как раз два дополнительных назначения махаянских философий: для обуздания этерналистов - мадхьямика, для обуздания нигилистов - йогачара.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так всесилие сознание, изначальность сознания, и Мировой Ум, это все называлось одной доктриной по-моему махаянской, к стыду своему запямятовал название. Так что ничего здесь нет чуждого..


Возможно Вы имели ввиду термин "Экачитта". Но насколько я знаю, у него весьма неоднозначное толкование. Например "Единый на всех мировой ум" - это скорее всего ересь, причём в самой Махаяне.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я тоже хотел написать. С "из ничего" погорячился. Тот же Саи Баба когда что-то материализовал, потом оказывалось, что предметы пропадали из других мест. Я лично его не одобряю и к нему отношусь скорее плохо, но как пример сгодится. Материализация может быть чем-то иным.


Фокусники тоже могут делать так, что предмет пропадает в одном месте и появляется в другом. Так что не катит.

----------

Фил (23.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Мануал по созданию своих миров, как его заселять ЖС и зачем это нужно:




> Би: Вовка, такое предложение. Сейчас планета Хануд копейки стоит. 
> Уэф: 63 чатла. 
> Би: Мы месяц по галактике «Маму» попоём, и планета у нас в кармане. А ещё месяц — и воздух купим. 
> Уэф: 93 чатла. 
> Би: У кого воздуха нет, все сюда насыпятся. Воздух наш. 
> Уэф: Они будут на четвереньках ползать, а мы на них плевать. 
> Гедеван: Зачем? 
> Уэф: Удовольствие получать! 
> Гедеван: А какое в этом удовольствие? 
> Би: Молодой ещё...


Мануалом с успехом воспользовались:
Дьяус, Индра, Брахма, Шива, Вишну, Ахура Мазда, Иегова, Один, Гея, Апсу и Тиамат, Великий Змей и прочие уважаемые граждане.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Поляков (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> почему не считается? У вас есть данные о физических законах в чистых землях? )


Я думаю, что, как обычно в буддизме, эти миры окажутся какими-нибудь "коллективными кармическими конструктами", а то и "психокосмическими вместилищами".




> Значит это есть некий мир, в котором есть некие физические законы, пусть даже другие.


Ну какие ещё физические законы. Чтобы клиент занаслаждался ароматом цветов, не надо обустраивать физику, достаточно подкрутить у него в голове.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну какие ещё физические законы. Чтобы клиент занаслаждался ароматом цветов, не надо обустраивать физику, достаточно подкрутить у него в голове.


Чтоб у клиента была голова, в которой можно что-то подкручивать - тоже нужны физические законы! Даже если у него больцмановская голова)

----------

Alex (24.09.2013), Игорь Ю (26.10.2013), Ондрий (23.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чтоб у клиента была голова, в которой можно что-то подкручивать - тоже нужны физические законы! Даже если у него больцмановская голова)


Что касается наличия головы, то скорее кармические законы нужны.  :Smilie:  (см. Пратитья-самутпаду)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чтоб у клиента была голова, в которой можно что-то подкручивать - тоже нужны физические законы![/URL])


Во, а одна физика уже работает. _спасибо Элогим!_ Зачем несколько комплектов физ. миров? это противно принципу экономии. Миры можно эмулировать психически, на существующей мощной и давно отлаженной физической платформе  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю, что, как обычно в буддизме, эти миры окажутся какими-нибудь "коллективными кармическими конструктами", а то и "психокосмическими вместилищами".


Это не так. Сперва зарождается мысль о создании такого мира (см. Сукхавати-вьюха). Даются обеты. Подбивается смета с перечнем всех ништяков, которые там будут. И начинается суровая практика. По завершению которой создается мир. Потом все, кто туда хочет попасть усиленно моляцо об этом (как практически единственное ср-во заработать на билет туда в один конец) и ... попадают  :Wink:  И тут уж - кто кому и как молилсо.. Кто-то каждое утро рубится на топорах, а потом бухает эль, кто-то летает с крыльями и арфой воспевая осанны, а кто-то круглые сутки сидит и упражняется в дхьяне)) 

Аккуратнее с практикой! Иначе можно проехать свою станцию!  :Smilie: 






> Ну какие ещё физические законы. Чтобы клиент занаслаждался ароматом цветов, не надо обустраивать физику, достаточно подкрутить у него в голове.


То, что вы сейчас вообще в состоянии писать тут текст и дышать ароматами выхлопных труб - тоже может быть некая подкрученность в вашей голове. Доказать обратное - импосибель. Не нужно понимать фразу "физические законы" как вульгарно. Физ.законы это только видимость повторяющихся и потому прогнозируемых явлений, даже если вы глючите.

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То, что вы сейчас вообще в состоянии писать тут текст и дышать ароматами выхлопных труб - тоже может быть некая подкрученность в вашей голове. Доказать обратное - импосибель. Не нужно понимать фразу "физические законы" как вульгарно. Физ.законы это только видимость повторяющихся и потому прогнозируемых явлений, даже если вы глючите.


Конечно. Но вот что придумал рекламный отдел теистов. Их физические законы--настоящие, а не видимость. Их мир--настоящее, 100% реальное творение! Никакой видимости: творец серьёзный и ответственный и любит нас.
В сравнении со всем этим "творения будд" как-то меркнут.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Конечно. Но вот что придумал рекламный отдел теистов. Их физические законы--настоящие, а не видимость. Их мир--настоящее, 100% реальное творение! Никакой видимости: творец серьёзный и ответственный и любит нас.
> В сравнении со всем этим "творения будд" как-то меркнут.


Почему меркнут? Творения будд ничем не менее настоящие с т.з. получения всей гаммы ошчушчений. Шматрица это или нет, не важно уже. Пиарщики разных конкурирующих корпораций давно поделили своих клиентов, хотя иногда и конфликтуют по мелочам, дабы не терять навыки.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Чтоб у клиента была голова, в которой можно что-то подкручивать - тоже нужны физические законы! Даже если у него больцмановская голова)


проблема вот в чем - чтобы была голова - нужна голова и так до бесконечности ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Во, а одна физика уже работает. _спасибо Элогим!_ Зачем несколько комплектов физ. миров? это противно принципу экономии. Миры можно эмулировать психически, на существующей мощной и давно отлаженной физической платформе


Вы забываете о патентах и конкуренции корпораций на рынке магических услуг.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> проблема вот в чем - чтобы была голова - нужна голова и так до бесконечности ))


Не до бесконечности! Где-то там - руки Аллаха, в которых все эти головы, как матрёшки  :Wink:  (что-то было у Нагарджуны про бесконечно вложенные ступы) Причём - руки, прорендеренные на самом совершенном сервере) Самовозникшем и неомрачённом)

----------


## Ондрий

> Что касается наличия головы, то скорее кармические законы нужны.  (см. Пратитья-самутпаду)


"кармические законы" тоже входят в техзадание по созданию мира. А могут и не входить. Вот незадача  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не до бесконечности! Где-то там - руки Аллаха, в которых все эти головы, как матрёшки  Причём - руки, прорендеренные на самом совершенном сервере) Самовозникшем и неомрачённом)


да не вопрос, если под Аллахом считать "материал" для творения, который сам себя осмысляет и творит из себя. (см. финансовый отчет о работе Хаоса, Великих Вод, Пракрити, Дхармакаи и пр.). С этой т.з. любое сознание занимается тем же самым каждую ночь, когда "ложиться спать" или бухает или ширяется. Только делает оно это без мануала, отсюда сумбур и бардак в видЕниях. Поэтому тут нужен грамотный сенсей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Только делает оно это без мануала, отсюда сумбур и бардак в видЕниях. Поэтому тут нужен грамотный сенсей.


"Как создать мир из ничего и избежать нейролептической диеты"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "кармические законы" тоже входят в техзадание по созданию мира. А могут и не входить. Вот незадача


Ну вообще-то кармические законы - это и есть то, на основании чего возникают/создаются миры. Так что всё наоборот, техзадание по созданию мира (если таковое имеется) подчинено кармическим законам. )




> Дж. А. Хорошо, давайте тогда с самого начала. Какова точка зрения буддизма на происхождение вселенной?
> 
> Д-л. Если говорить в терминах материи — это энергия. Б терминах населяющих ее существ — это сила, которая порождает их, то есть те накопленные ими предыдущие действия, которые стали причиной того или иного рождения.
> 
> Дж. А. Будем говорить вначале о неживой материи. Что это за энергия, которая приводит к возникновению различных феноменов?
> 
> Д-л. В терминах теории элементов, вначале появляется ветер. Его основа — пространство. Затем ветер движется, и в результате порождается тепло. Далее появляются элементы воды и земли. Если необходимо объяснить происхождение изначального ветра, то он, вероятно, появляется из периода пустоты предыдущей мировой системы. В любом случае, он бесконечен. Если вы говорите об одном мире в пределах мировой системы из миллиарда миров, то можете использовать термины начало и конец, но, говоря в общем, этого сделать нельзя.
> 
> Дж. А. Но какова непосредственная причина появления вначале пространства, а затем — ветра или энергии, о которой Вы говорите?
> ...


Отрывки из книги
"ИНТЕРВЬЮ С ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМОЙ"

----------


## Нико

> Дж. А. Но какова непосредственная причина появления вначале пространства, а затем — ветра или энергии, о которой Вы говорите?
> 
> Д-л. Если вы говорите о внешних проявлениях, то, как я и сказал, — это период пустоты предыдущей мировой системы.
> 
> Дж. А. Энергия спонтанно возникает из пустоты?
> 
> Д-л. Это естественный процесс, не составленный из чего-либо, однако за всем этим стоит кармическая сила.
> 
> Отрывки из книги
> "ИНТЕРВЬЮ С ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМОЙ"


Неточный перевод. Не из "пустоты", а из "пустого пространства". Разница значительная, а то можно спутать первое с буддийским понятием пустоты.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.09.2013), Сергей Ч (23.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну вообще-то кармические законы - это и есть то, на основании чего возникают/создаются миры. Так что всё наоборот, техзадание по созданию мира (если таковое имеется) подчинено кармическим законам. )


Это просто один из пунктов в рекламной компании (религиозный постулат). Конкуренты эту фичу не используют. Более того, даже будда, который создает мир, *уже кармически не обусловлен*(ради чего все и затевалось), хотя он и является его непосредственной причиной. Карма есть частный случай причинно-следственного механизма, это не синонимы! Об этом уже говорилось много раз. И тхеравадины больше всего. ("тибетцы" обычно сутт/сутр не читают))))).

Соответственно думать, что некая карма есть причина создания чистой земли - в корне неверно. 


А ваша цитата из другой оперы: мир-вместилище, где мы тут сейчас обретаемся - это такой кооперативный жилой комплекс. Вот он имеет кармические причины, потому что "строили" его все мы, как гастарбайтеры, без нормального проектного задания - потому тут так и фигово, в отличие от иных, более грамотно созданных миров )))

----------

Alex (24.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если *ради Вашей веры в Прибежище*, не удержусь.


Какой же вы, Герман, романтик. У человека же в профиле даже традиция не указана, с чего вы взяли, что у него есть Прибежище? может, ему просто нравится спорить с креационистами?




> Свободное решение не может полностью сводиться к внешним факторам. Но в момент творения из ничего, *внешним фактором, определяющими мотивы твари, является Творец. Творец диктует все мотивы и их предпосылки, создавая их полностью.* Значит, в момент творения свобода воли отсутствует. Когда же акт творения заканчивается, тварь больше не создаётся: какой получилась в момент творения, такой и остаётся. Машина "лото" не может сама сотворить свою свободу; но и Творец - по определению свободы и творения из ничего - не может сотворить свободу твари. Или свобода воли безначальна; или свободы воли человека нет вообще. Или есть безначальные перерождения в сансаре и свобода; или есть Творец и нет никакой свободы.


В момент творения создается набор внешних условий и сама ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ свободы (то есть, собственно, самоосознавание), а вовсе не мотивы. Сама же воля сотворенного существа остается свободной. Это главный дефект ваших рассуждений.

Причем это наделение твари свободой воли, естественно, ограничивает свободу Творца, что метафорически выражается в мифе о страдании и смерти Бога. И естественно, дальше теист-креационист (иудео-христианской линии преемственности) скажет вам, что тварь не равновелика Творцу, а лишь подобна Ему, и ее становление есть постепенное укрепление этого потенциала свободы. Ну и так далее: телеология и теодицея философски очень разработаны, так что ответы непременно найдутся.

Короче, эти ваши рассуждения в лучшем случае годятся лишь для самоутешения буддистов. В полемике с внешними они работать не будут.

----------

Gakusei (23.09.2013), Tong Po (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В момент творения создается набор внешних условий и сама ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ свободы (то есть, собственно, самоосознавание), а вовсе не мотивы. Сама же воля сотворенного существа остается свободной. Это главный дефект ваших рассуждений.


Значит, уже после окончания акта творения несвободная тварь сама создаёт свою свободу. То есть, робот сам делает себя свободным (обладающим осознанием), без вмешательства Творца. Да уж, безупречно логичное рассуждение о творении Богом свободной личности...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Значит, уже после окончания акта творения несвободная тварь сама создаёт свою свободу. То есть, *робот сам делает себя свободным* (обладающим осознанием), без вмешательства Творца. Да уж, безупречно логичное рассуждение о творении Богом свободной личности...


Нет, самоосознавание - дар (или отражение) Бога, который должен быть доведен тварью до возможного совершенства. Материя сама ведь не может это породить, тут мы с вами согласны. Поэтому биг-банг не может быть признан в качестве причины.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Соответственно думать, что некая карма есть причина создания чистой земли - в корне неверно.


Ааа, так Вы про необусловленные чистые земли, тогда ясно. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Ааа, так Вы про необусловленные чистые земли, тогда ясно. )



Справка - бодхисаттвы 8го левела уже могут регулировать вопросы кармы:



> *Драгоценное украшение освобождения*
>  Эти десять властей таковы: власть над жизнью, а также над умом, над средствами, _над кармой_, над рождениями, над благопожелательными молитвами, над склонностями, над сверхъестественными способностями, над изначальной мудростью и над Учением.


В комментариях это объясняется как способность _приостановить_ (но не отменить, конечно) действие кармы у некоего гражданина, перенеся его в _условия_, где она никогда не проявиться - т.е. в чистые земли.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Справка - бодхисаттвы 8го левела уже могут регулировать вопросы кармы:
> В комментариях это объясняется как способность _приостановить_ (но не отменить, конечно) действие кармы у некоего гражданина, перенеся его в _условия_, где она никогда не проявиться - т.е. в чистые земли.


Хотелось бы в это верить.. Но как говориться, на Будду надейся, а сам не плошай. ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Хотелось бы в это верить.. Но как говориться, на Будду надейся, а сам не плошай. ))


Верить в это - и есть билет до нужной станции, согласно рекламной брошюрке ). В любом случае, интересен сам факт того, что это в принципе возможно "даже" для буддизма - порождение некоего мира кем-то. Я бы даже больше сказал - *все миры всегда порождаются кем-то*, ибо согласно абхидхарме "не существует пустых миров (т.е. без ЖС)". А уж коллективно его создавать (как наш мир создан совокупной кармой бригады творцов-гастарбайтеров) или по индивидуальному проекту фрилансером - вопрос личных способностей  :Wink: .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нет, самоосознавание - дар (или отражение) Бога, который должен быть доведен тварью до возможного совершенства. Материя сама ведь не может это породить, тут мы с вами согласны. Поэтому биг-банг не может быть признан в качестве причины.


А что такое само-осознавание и осознавание вообще? Прежде, чем не дано точное определение, нельзя и проанализировать, можно такое однажды создать, или нет. Простое отражение (зеркало, реостат, видеокамера) - ещё не осознание. Единственный способ внятно отличить осознание от них это наличие свободы, нередуцируемости к данности (даже к данности своей природы как чего-то актуально сущего) - наличие творческого, спонтанного начала. Так вот одарить свободой в момент акта творения, по определению творения и по определению свободы, невозможно. 

Момент творения - это момент тотального определения (всего в твари!) извне. Тотальный диктат, без которого невозможен акт творения из ничего, логически исключает свободу. И когда тварь выходит из момента своего творения Богом-Творцом, она оказывается машиной, роботом, косной материей. 

Робот не может сам создать свою свободу. Точно так же, как и Творец не может создать свободу твари из ничего. Это логически невозможные вещи. А где нет логики, там нет и возможности приписывать суждениям (в том числе вероучениям) истинность: без логики нельзя обойтись.

Таково опровержение Бога-Творца исходя из представления о свободе воли: исходя из идеи личности. (Но я поставил бы на первое место невозможность творения из ничего категории истинности. Не все креационисты верят именно в свободу воли - но нет веры без категории истинности.)

----------


## Жека

Вспомнилось.
Бог умер. Ницше.
Ницше умер. Бог.
Оба вы (нецензурно). Вася Пупкин.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вспомнилось.
> Бог умер. Ницше.
> Ницше умер. Бог.
> Оба вы (нецензурно). Вася Пупкин.


Замечательная, внесектарная книга, между прочим. О том, как тяжек духовный путь для конгломерата скандх, погоняемого мороками клеш.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это логически невозможные вещи


Есть логика, есть женская логика, а есть "германн-логика".

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так вот одарить свободой в момент акта творения, по определению творения и по определению свободы, невозможно. 
> 
> Момент творения - это момент тотального определения (всего в твари!) извне. Тотальный диктат, без которого невозможен акт творения из ничего, логически исключает свободу. И когда тварь выходит из момента своего творения Богом-Творцом, она оказывается машиной, роботом, косной материей.


Это совершенно ни из чего не следует. Вы это просто постулируете. А кто-то постулирует иное.

Вот и поговорили )))

----------

Ондрий (23.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

Точно так же, нет проблемы в том, чтоб логически опровергнуть благость Бога-Творца. Но пусть это логически безупречно, мне кажется аморальной деконструкция эмоционально-пластического образа благого Бога. Если опровержение Творца через свободу воли (самое наглядное) либо опровержение через нетварность категории истинности (из всех, наиболее абстрактное) не понимается человеком, значит, ему и не нужно. Буддизм подходит не всем.

----------


## Ондрий

Вопрос для экзамена по архитектуре миростроительного факультета:

- сколько нужно минимум ЖС, чтобы их совместная карма породила некий мир-вместилище? 

 :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это совершенно ни из чего не следует. Вы это просто постулируете. А кто-то постулирует иное.
> 
> Вот и поговорили )))


Это следует из определений. Я дал чёткое определение как свободы, так и творения. Если Вы попробуете дать другие определения, обещаю свести их к абсурду. Попробуйте. 

Единственное убежище теологии - поэтическая образность, нечёткость понятий; и отказ от логики. Если же анализировать вопросы строго и логично, то Бог-Творец легко опровержим.

----------


## Германн

Дело не в том, чтоб поспорить с теистами. Пусть каждый верит в то, что ему ближе. Дело в том, что *Будда Шакьямуни не был агностиком*. Он учил совершенно определённым Учениям. Шуньявада несовместима с Богом в любой его форме. 
Если вместо Будда-Дхармы воспроизводить традиционные ошибки родной культуры, это всё-таки хуже, чем быть настоящим буддистом. Буддисту это ни к чему (тантристу можно даже в ад Авичи попасть) - а небуддисты пусть верят в Бога. Беспокоить их не нужно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Дело не в том, чтоб поспорить с теистами. Пусть каждый верит в то, что ему ближе. Дело в том, что *Будда Шакьямуни не был агностиком*. Он учил совершенно определённым Учениям. Шуньявада несовместима с Богом в любой его форме. 
> Если вместо Будда-Дхармы воспроизводить традиционные ошибки родной культуры, это всё-таки хуже, чем быть настоящим буддистом. Буддисту это ни к чему (тантристу можно даже в ад Авичи попасть) - а небуддисты пусть верят в Бога. Беспокоить их не нужно.


Герман, успокойтесь, а? Тема  - *НЕ ОБ ЭТОМ!*

Модераторы! Дайте, наконец, ему предупреждение за бесконечный флуд во всех темах, где он появляется.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Герман, успокойтесь, а? Тема  - *НЕ ОБ ЭТОМ!*
> 
> Модераторы! Дайте, наконец, ему предупреждение за бесконечный флуд во всех темах, где он появляется.


Специально для этого есть кнопочка "пожаловаться", когда что-либо нарушает правила форума.   :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это следует из определений. Я дал чёткое определение как свободы, так и творения.


Вы дали не "четкое определение", а собственную интерпретацию:




> внешним фактором, определяющими мотивы твари, является Творец. Творец диктует все мотивы и их предпосылки, создавая их полностью


Это Ваши собственные выдумки, что тут опровергать? просто вам лично так удобнее считать, вот и все.




> Дело не в том, чтоб поспорить с теистами.


Но вопрос-то топикстартера именно об этом - как поспорить.

----------

Aion (24.09.2013), Gakusei (23.09.2013), Tong Po (24.09.2013), Аурум (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

_внешним фактором, определяющими мотивы твари, является Творец. Творец диктует все мотивы и их предпосылки, создавая их полностью_



> Вы дали не "четкое определение", а собственную интерпретацию: Это Ваши собственные выдумки, что тут опровергать? просто вам лично так удобнее считать, вот и все.


Творение из ничего - догмат креационизма, а не моя выдумка. Это значит, что до момента творения от твари ничего не было (ни её мотивов, ни их предпосылок) - а в момент творения, с нуля, Бог-Творец всё в твари создал. Ну и чем же является творение из ничего, как не тотальной заданностью твари, со всеми предпосылками её мотивов и решений (что исключает свободу)? Если бы что-то от твари уже было, определение было бы не тотальным, со стороны Творца. Но догмат - творение (в т.ч. всех мотивов твари и их предпосылок) из ничего. То есть полная несвобода твари в момент творения, а потом Бог её уже не творит. 

Тварь, сотворённая несвободной, не может сама создать свою свободу. Робот сам себя свободным не сделает никогда.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _внешним фактором, определяющими мотивы твари, является Творец. Творец диктует все мотивы и их предпосылки, создавая их полностью_


Ну с чего вы это взяли, что творец определяет мотивы твари? что за обязательность? теисты-креационисты вовсе так не считают, да и логически это утверждение не является обязательным.
Просто вам хочется так думать, но это лукавый (или неумный) метод вести полемику.

----------

Aion (24.09.2013), Tong Po (24.09.2013), Аурум (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну с чего вы это взяли, что творец определяет мотивы твари? что за обязательность?


Перечитайте выше про творение из ничего (с нуля). http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post619929




> теисты-креационисты вовсе так не считают, да и логически это утверждение не является обязательным.


Конечно не считают. Но логически это является обязательным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно не считают. Но логически это является обязательным.


Вы это никак не обосновали.

----------

Aion (24.09.2013), Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы это никак не обосновали.


Обосновал. Но хорошо, я "разжую" ещё подробней. 

Все предпосылки мотивов, и сами мотивы, цели, процесс принятия решений - всё это относится к твари. Свободная личность принимает решения. Они не диктуются на 100% чем-либо извне, какой-либо программой изнутри (подобно компьютеру) или механической случайностью, перебором заранее заданных вариантов. 

1. Свобода - не следование во всём за внешним фактором, как марионетка следует за нитями, ведущими к кукловоду. 

2. Свобода - не разворачивание заранее заложенной внутрь программы, из которой нет выхода, которую не изменить, не работа компьютера. Не механическое движение робота.

3. Свобода - не механический перебор вариантов; которые как и программа заданы заранее (отличие лишь в том, что жёсткая программа диктует одну-единственную линию развития событий, а выбор из заранее заданных вариантов сразу диктует множество линий развития, за рамки которых тоже нельзя выйти).


Творческая вариабельность, отсутствие тотальной предопределённости как в предпосылках всех мотивов, так и в действующих мотивах попределяет личность, наличие осознания. Предполагается, что такой свободой должна обладать тварь. 

Но что же такое творение из ничего? (Правильнее выразиться, "с ничего", с нуля.) Это такая ситуация, когда до творения твари нет. До творения нет твари: нет никаких предпосылок её мотивов, которые не сводились бы на 100% к заложенной внутрь человека программе, к его самодовлеющей природе; к внешнему фактору; либо к механической случайности лото. До творения нет ни твари - нет, соответственно, того, что определяет свободу твари. Если твари нет, то и свободы её нет, до момента творения.

Теперь рассмотрим сам момент творения. Творец - при отсутствии свободы твари, которой ещё нет - начинает создавать всё, что только есть в твари, с нуля. Творец не тварь: по отношению к ней, он является внешним фактором. И этот фактор с нуля создаёт всё, что только связано с мотивами, принятием решений и т.д. Внешний фактор - Творец - определяет мотивы в момент их творения, а свобода твари созданию этих мотивов не предшествует. Дело не обстоит так, что Творец что-то создал в твари, а тварь свободно отнеслась к созданному: не было твари - не было и свободы; когда же Творец начал создавать мотивы, он сотворил их с нуля. Всё, что появилось с нуля - инициатива Творца, а не твари, которой до появления всего этого не было. То, что творит с нуля Творец, полностью определяет он, а не вообще не существующая до акта творения тварь. Всё, что касается мотивов твари, определяет полностью её Творец, на 100%. 

Но что такое полное определение мотивов внешним фактором? Это ситуация марионетки и её кукловода: каждая ниточка и есть такой мотив. В момент творения, создаваемый с нуля человек (всё, что в нём есть, создаётся исключительно по инициативе Творца) не обладает свободой; и не существуя до момента творения, не принимает свободно решения, что именно в нём нужно сотворить.

Когда творение твари заканчивается - то всё, творение заканчивается. Какой тварь создана, такой и создана. Но тварь в момент творения не свободна. Какой же она выходит из-под рук Творца? Какой же тварь выходит из момента творения, в котором она была несвободной, а Творец её именно в этот момент сотворил? Несвободной. Потому что творилась с нуля, никаких свободных решений о своём творении не принимая. Всё, что было в твари создано, возникло только по решению Творца. Все предпосылки мотивов, всё, что касается принятия решений - всё это тотально задано в момент творения Творцом; всё это не свободно.

Что происходит после творения с нуля? Несвободная тварь существует. Творец больше её не творит. Значит, если должна появиться свобода, то именно несвободная тварь должна сама себя освободить. Робот, механизм, машина лото должна сама создать свою свободу.

Это невозможно.

----------

Жека (25.09.2013), Сергей Ч (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

Нелогично считать, что горшок (даже глина для создания которого не существовала до лепки) сам свободно решил, каким горшком ему быть. В момент появления горшка всё, что его касается, определил гончар. А это есть полная детерминированность горшка гончаром: несвобода. Когда же горшок уже слеплен, он что же, должен продолжать себя вылепливать свободно? Но в момент его лепки с нуля свобода не могла быть слеплена даже горшечником - так как же создаст её сам этот косный горшок?!

----------


## Германн

Словами Нагарджуны из "Опровержения идеи Ишвары": "Если, например, человек (пудгала) уже есть, то дальнейшее (внешнее) воздействие на него уже не является творением, поскольку он существовал ранее".

Если свобода уже есть, то внешнее воздействие на неё уже не является творением, поскольку она существовала ранее. Если же свобода не существовала, а творение с нуля есть голое внешнее воздействие на то, что создаётся - то что делается в момент творения? Голое внешнее воздействие; без какой-либо свободы. 

Голое внешнее воздействие - противоположность свободы. Если свобода в голом внешнем воздействии не существует, то она и остаётся (в момент творения) несуществующей. Творец её не творит.

Словами Нагарджуны: "Так, к несуществующему относится масло из песка, шерсть на панцире черепахи и т.д. Пусть он сотворит именно нечто такое! Но здесь он неспособен к творению. Почему? Потому что оно по-прежнему остаётся несуществующим".

Что не существует в момент творения - то и остаётся несуществующим, не сотворённым.
Творение из ничего (с нуля) исключает свободу твари.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нелогично считать, что горшок (даже глина для создания которого не существовала до лепки) сам свободно решил, каким горшком ему быть.


Прежде всего нелогично сравнивать горшок с живым существом. Вы же сами утверждаете что материя сама по себе не способна порождать сознание, которое и является "сущностной причиной" возможности свободы.
Ум в теистической парадигме всегда дар (или отражение) богов - будь то библейское "... и вдохнул дух в сотворенное тело..." или миф о Прометее или что-нибудь еще. Но это нисколько не принуждение и не "механическая заданность мотивов", а именно возможность свободы. Телесность дает фактор зависимости (кармы), а ум - свободы.

Противоположная парадигма, которая следует из ваших слов - это существование в бесчисленных мировых системах непонятно откуда взявшихся миллиардов миллиардов потоков умов, не имеющих в своей сущности никаких определяющих различий и тем не менее различных (индивидуальных). Греческие отцы, наверное, сказали бы "сущие неслиянно и нераздельно" )))

Не вижу между этими двумя парадигмами никакого различия по степени их логической обоснованности. И то и другое - чистый мыслительный произвол, вопрос веры.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> 1. Свобода - не следование во всём за внешним фактором, как марионетка следует за нитями, ведущими к кукловоду.


Проблема в том, что думать о том, что есть выбор можно только пост-фактум.
А каким образом можно определить в настоящий момент, ты так поступаешь потому что это выбор твоей свободной воли или потому что это сумма внешних факторов - невозможно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Проблема в том, что думать о том, что есть выбор можно только пост-фактум.
> А каким образом можно определить в настоящий момент, ты так поступаешь потому что это выбор твоей свободной воли или потому что это сумма внешних факторов - невозможно.


Более того, если у поступка или действия, есть причина-условие, то она- же(причина- условие) и является несвободой.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Для Германна механизм исключает феномен. Вроде: картинка на мониторе сделана из квадратиков, поэтому монитор не может показать круг!

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Сергей Хос (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Словами Нагарджуны: "Так, к несуществующему относится масло из песка, шерсть на панцире черепахи и т.д. Пусть он сотворит именно нечто такое! Но здесь он неспособен к творению. Почему? Потому что оно по-прежнему остаётся несуществующим"


Непонятно, почему менее логично постулировать вечно-сущий-единый-разум а не вечно-сущие-отдельные-монады, отдельные потоки инд. ума, восходящие от сансары к нирване.
Которые к тому же непонятно с какого перепугу создают себе карму (тоже, кстати, творение из ничего)))).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Проблема в том, что думать о том, что есть выбор можно только пост-фактум.
> А каким образом можно определить в настоящий момент, ты так поступаешь потому что это выбор твоей свободной воли или потому что это сумма внешних факторов - невозможно.


Проблема ещё и в том, что понятие "свободы воли" - это плод западной христианской философии, в буддизме аналогов "свободе воли" нет (судя по источникам, вопросам к учителям и обсуждениям тут на форуме).

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Словами Нагарджуны из "Опровержения идеи Ишвары": "Если, например, человек (пудгала) уже есть, то дальнейшее (внешнее) воздействие на него уже не является творением, поскольку он существовал ранее".
> 
> Если свобода уже есть, то внешнее воздействие на неё уже не является творением, поскольку она существовала ранее. Если же свобода не существовала, а творение с нуля есть голое внешнее воздействие на то, что создаётся - то что делается в момент творения? Голое внешнее воздействие; без какой-либо свободы. 
> 
> Голое внешнее воздействие - противоположность свободы. Если свобода в голом внешнем воздействии не существует, то она и остаётся (в момент творения) несуществующей. Творец её не творит.
> 
> Словами Нагарджуны: "Так, к несуществующему относится масло из песка, шерсть на панцире черепахи и т.д. Пусть он сотворит именно нечто такое! Но здесь он неспособен к творению. Почему? Потому что оно по-прежнему остаётся несуществующим".
> 
> Что не существует в момент творения - то и остаётся несуществующим, не сотворённым.
> Творение из ничего (с нуля) исключает свободу твари.


У авраамистов человек сотворён по образу и подобию божьему, то есть он - подобен Богу изначально, а потому у него и есть свобода воли и нету никакой заданности мотивов. Бог сотворил человека с потенциальными возможностями выбора. Но Он не творил мотивов. Нету такого догмата ни у христиан, ни у иудеев, ни у мусульман. Когда не было творения - не было и свободы, свобода воли, с точки зрения авраамистов, именно результат Творения. Хотя, разумеется, логические нестыковки в авраамической парадигме есть, но не там, где Вы их видите, ибо таких догматов, таких толкований терминов, как предлагаете Вы, у них попросту нету. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, даже, если согласиться с Вашей выдуманной теологией, то Ваши аргументы (собственным фантазиям) никак не разрушают креационизм - они направлены против догмата о свободе воли (и то - исключительно в Вашей странной интерпритации), а не против креационизма. Самому по себе креационизму ни отсутствие свободы воли, ни её присутствие никак не мешает.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> УХотя, разумеется, логические нестыковки в авраамической парадигме есть, но не там, где Вы их видите, ибо таких догматов, таких толкований терминов, как предлагаете Вы, у них попросту нету.


Это нормально для поздней прасанги - приписать противнику аргументы, а потом с блеском их опровергнуть.
Кому это надо - непонятно.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Ошибка Германна в том, что априори принимая точку зрения выбранной им религии (в данном случае безначальность буддизма) за истину, он пытается опровергнуть взгляды другой религии.  Укреплять свою веру за счёт разоблачения другой веры - не самый лучший способ. ) имхо. Лучше потратить время и силы для лучшего понимания тех взглядов, которые нам близки.

p.s. А креационизм лучше всего опровергает наука.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А креационизм лучше всего опровергает наука.


Мракобесный креационизм формата противников теории эволюции (которые любят называть её "теорией Дарвина, в которой нашли множество ошибок") - да. Но если наука опровергает мракобесный креационизм - это не значит, что мракобесные креационисты принимают эти аргументы и их вообще можно убедить.

А вот по поводу происхождения вселенной у науки у самой множество вопросов пока что - если непонятно, было ли начало у вселенной или нет и причины этого начала научно не объеснены со всей уверенностью, то креационистов-космистов опровергнуть не получится.

Впрочем, как правило, если человек называет себя креационистом - то относится к первой категории.

----------

Eugene G. (24.09.2013), Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Про противоречие идеи Бога-творца видел текст бурятского или монгольского ламы, где он пишет, что если и есть вдруг такой Бог творец, который создал мир и тварей, то он тогда получается очень жестокий и плохой товарищ, потому что в мире столько зла и живые существа поедают друг друга живьем и приносят друг другу всяческие другие страдания. Если же вдруг все пошло не по его какому-то начальному плану, то тогда это тоже его несовершенство и ошибка и тогда он не совершенный Бог-творец, поскольку не предусмотрел все развитие событий, что противоречит идее всемогущего всезнающего Бога и т.д. Получается такой мелкий экспериментатор, а не Бог. Много противоречий появляется.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ум в теистической парадигме всегда дар (или отражение) богов - будь то библейское "... и вдохнул дух в сотворенное тело..." или миф о Прометее или что-нибудь еще. Но это нисколько не принуждение и не "механическая заданность мотивов", а именно возможность свободы.


Если принимать на веру всё, что сказано теистами - конечно. Логика ведь не важна. Анализ не нужен. Сказать же можно что угодно - и уверовать потом, во что угодно, тоже. 
Почему концепция творения свободной твари из ничего *абсурдна*, я подробно расписал. А проговаривается теистами, безусловно, другое: набор взаимопротиворечивых деклараций.

----------

Lungrig (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Про противоречие идеи Бога-творца видел текст бурятского или монгольского ламы, где он пишет, что если и есть вдруг такой Бог творец, который создал мир и тварей, то он тогда получается очень жестокий и плохой товарищ, потому что в мире столько зла и живые существа поедают друг друга живьем и приносят друг другу всяческие другие страдания. Если же вдруг все пошло не по его какому-то начальному плану, то тогда это тоже его несовершенство и ошибка и тогда он не совершенный Бог-творец, поскольку не предусмотрел все развитие событий, что противоречит идее всемогущего всезнающего Бога и т.д. Получается такой мелкий экспериментатор, а не Бог. Много противоречий появляется.


На такие аргументы у христиан целая отрасль богословия имеется уже давным-давно.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ошибка Германна в том, что априори принимая точку зрения выбранной им религии (в данном случае безначальность буддизма) за истину, он пытается опровергнуть взгляды другой религии.


Нет никакой ошибки. Определение творения из ничего можно анализировать. Определение свободы тоже поддаётся анализу. И анализ чётко показывает, что они несовместимы. Если же не анализировать, не думать, то все философии окажутся  одинаково убедительны. Что бы ни сказали - так сразу же побежал и уверовал.

----------


## Кунсанг

> На такие аргументы у христиан целая отрасль богословия имеется уже давным-давно.


Вообще, это странно создать из ничего по своему желанию мир и тварей, которые бы потом в большинстве своем погрязли в неблагом поведении, неважно в силу каких причин, и в силу чего далее подверглись крайним страданиям. Не только странно, но и абсурдно. Бог создал вас, а далее крутитесь как хотите.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему идея творения свободной твари из ничего *абсурдна*, я уже подробно расписал.


Вы, Евгений, расписали необходимость теологического детерминизма для криэйшенизма. Это максимум.
Зачем правоверный буддист этим занимается, не возьму в толк.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вообще, это странно создать из ничего по своему желанию мир и тварей, которые бы потом в большинстве своем погрязли в неблагом поведении, неважно в силу каких причин, и в силу чего далее подверглись крайним страданиям. Не только странно, но и абсурдно. Бог создал вас, а далее крутитесь как хотите.


Так это же ВЫСШИЙ ЗАМЫСЕЛ всё, который не под силу постигнуть; основные приближенные аргументы делятся на три типа:

1) Крайние страдания - иллюзорны или являются частью высшей игры бога, в которой принимают все живые существа и рано или поздно все выигрывают по одному, освобождаясь от страданий и занимая своё место рядом с ним. (отчасти - некоторые виды индуизма)

2) Страдания образовались в результате катастрофической ошибки, которую совершили некоторые творения бога, получив свободу воли и отпав от источника во тьму. Но можно всё исправить. (Каббала, отчасти гностицизм, отчасти христианство)

3) Страдания - это метод естественного отбора творения, совершенного - от несовершенного. Праведникам - воздастся. Грешникам - тоже, по грехам их. 

А если включён апокатастасис, то когда замысел божий будет завершён - спасутся вообще все - включая самую угрюмую сотону. (христианство)


Это сумбурные наброски, а вообще - над системой теодицеи бились лучшие теистические умы и она теперь не менее убедительна, чем какая-нибудь мадхьямика-прасангика. 

Самый лучший же метод опровержения существования бога-творца - не иметь нужды в такой категории.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так это же ВЫСШИЙ ЗАМЫСЕЛ всё, который не под силу постигнуть; основные приближенные аргументы делятся на три типа:


Насчет первого пункта, что страдания иллюзорны, скажите об этом тому, кому хотя бы кирпич упал на палец ноги. Насчет второго пункта, этот косяк относится к Творцу, который не предусмотрел этой ошибки и следовательно сам несовершенен, что противоречит идее совершенного Бога. А третий пункт это уже издевательство над своими творениями.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но если наука опровергает мракобесный креационизм - это не значит, что мракобесные креационисты принимают эти аргументы и их вообще можно убедить.


Я не думаю, что у науки вообще стоит цель опровергнуть креационизм. ) Просто сопоставив современные научные открытия, можно убедиться в том, что либо креационистские теории не имеют никакого отношения к действительности (проще говоря, это всё вымысел), либо их не стоит понимать буквально. Именно это я и имел ввиду, говоря, что наука хорошо опровергает креационизм в его самой известной форме (например библейское творение из ничего, 7000-й возраст Земли и т.п.)
А вообще, у братьев Стругацких есть хорошее высказывание, которое кстати применимо по отношению к любой религии, претендующей на точное описание устройства Вселенной:

_"Гипотеза о Боге, например, дает ни с чем не сравнимую возможность абсолютно все понять, абсолютно ничего не узнавая… Дайте человеку крайне упрощенную систему мира и толкуйте всякое событие на базе этой упрощенной модели. Такой подход не требует никаких знаний."_

Всё таки прав был Будда, обращая внимание своих последователей прежде всего на свой собственный ум, а не на метафизические вопросы. Я например никогда не понимал всех этих разглагольствований о Боге, типа богословия, теологии и т.п. Если Бог трансцендентен, как про него говорят, то ты либо веришь в него, либо нет; а считать, что Бог нуждается в защите или обосновании со стороны людей - это ли не богохульство?  :Smilie:  И действительно, _"Если бог существует, то атеизм должен казаться ему меньшим оскорблением, чем религия."_ )




> А вот по поводу происхождения вселенной у науки у самой множество вопросов пока что - если непонятно, было ли начало у вселенной или нет и причины этого начала научно не объеснены со всей уверенностью, то креационистов-космистов опровергнуть не получится.


На данный момент у науки есть не только множество вопросов, но и множество весьма интересных ответов и гипотез, большинство из которых говорят именно о самозарождении Вселенной. А вот феномен сознания или даже самоосознания - это всё же пока область религии. имхо

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> На такие аргументы у христиан целая отрасль богословия имеется уже давным-давно.


Вот и получается, что суть богословия - это оправдание Бога. 
Вся эта история с "любящим" Богом и спасением была бы логичной лишь в том случае, если бы например люди с безначальных времен пребывали в состоянии страдания, а всемогущий и любящий Бог предложил бы им спасение. Здесь да — выбирай - либо с Богом, либо вечное страдание. Но увы, в христианстве всё несколько иначе.

----------

Кунсанг (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если принимать на веру всё, что сказано теистами - конечно. Логика ведь не важна. Анализ не нужен. Сказать же можно что угодно - и уверовать потом, во что угодно, тоже.


Так и в вашем воззрении - та же непонятка: неведомо откуда взявшиеся инд. потоки ума (по сути - монады), которые непонятно почему вдруг стали создавать карму и непонятно зачем идут к Покою, который и так присущ им изначально.
Просто эта картинка вам больше нравится, и вы, приняв ее на веру, считаете ее логически обоснованной. По-моему, так морочить самому себе голову - глупо, а главное - недостойно гордого звания буддиста.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Насчет первого пункта, что страдания иллюзорны, скажите об этом тому, кому хотя бы кирпич упал на палец ноги. Насчет второго пункта, этот косяк относится к Творцу, который не предусмотрел этой ошибки и следовательно сам несовершенен, что противоречит идее совершенного Бога. А третий пункт это уже издевательство над своими творениями.


Насчёт первого пункта - во сне страдания и страхи тоже _очень реальны_, разве нет? Если сны недостаточно реалистичны, то можно поставить чудесный эксперимент с помощью датуры. Но это не безопасно.

Насчёт второго пункта - сам факт творения можно ставить как аргумент несовершенства, ибо зачем совершенному что-то творить? Но с другой стороны - понятие совершенного имеет смысл только когда есть что-то несовершенное. Самоограничение бога (или самозабвение - как у шайвов) - это лишь доказательство его совершенства. А у каббалистов есть целый термин насчёт "понижения себя в ранге" для принятия правил собственной же творческой игры.

Третий же пункт у нас в каждой семье и социальном институте) Так закаляется сталь!  :Wink: 


Ну и потом - как-то многие забывают, что за этими всеми теориями стоят не голые выкладки чтобы "объяснить силы природы", а вполне себе серьёзные переживания в различных аналогах сосредоточения, наработанные поколениями и повторяющиеся через метод и парадигму.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так и в вашем воззрении - та же непонятка: неведомо откуда взявшиеся инд. потоки ума (по сути - монады), которые непонятно почему вдруг стали создавать карму и непонятно зачем идут к Покою, который и так присущ им изначально.
> Просто эта картинка вам больше нравится, и вы, приняв ее на веру, считаете ее логически обоснованной. По-моему, так морочить самому себе голову - глупо, а главное - недостойно гордого звания буддиста.


Индивидуальные потоки ума говорится, не неведомо откуда взялись, а продолжаются с безначального времени и точки отсчета возникновения у умов нет. Первой точки возникновения у ума нет. Это непонятно, но так говорится.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это непонятно, но так говорится.


Я об этом и говорю: обе системы основаны на внелогическом исходном постулате. Поэтому считать, что одна логичнее другой - нелепо.
Онтология не охватывается логикой, это же ясно (кажется, всем, кроме Германа)))).

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я об этом и говорю: обе системы основаны на внелогическом исходном постулате. Поэтому считать, что одна логичнее другой - нелепо.
> Онтология не охватывается логикой, это же ясно (кажется, всем, кроме Германа)))).


Буддийская система вряд ли основана на не логике. Наоборот, доказывают, что настоящий момент сознания связан с предыдущим и так далее и далее это уходит в бесконечность. Мы любим одно мороженое и это основывается на предыдущем опыте и так далее все происходит из предыдущего момента и это тянется в бесконечность.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот и получается, что суть богословия - это оправдание Бога. 
> Вся эта история с "любящим" Богом и спасением была бы логичной лишь в том случае, если бы например люди с безначальных времен пребывали в состоянии страдания, а всемогущий и любящий Бог предложил бы им спасение. Здесь да — выбирай - либо с Богом, либо вечное страдание. Но увы, в христианстве всё несколько иначе.


У богословия много отраслей, помимо оправдания бога, в том числе - доказательство его несуществования. Основные проблемы у теистических религий - это личностный интерфейс Бога, которому можно что-то ставить в вину, предполагать какие-то творческие мотивы и интенции, свойственные личности - а то и эмоции. Если же не приписывать ему ничего подобного - то всё сложнее. Сложно как-то докопаться по поводу несправедливости до сверхмогущественного робота с алогичными программами)

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насчет первого пункта, что страдания иллюзорны, скажите об этом тому, кому хотя бы кирпич упал на палец ноги.


А если спросить у того, кто страдает фантомными болями в ампутированной конечности, что он скажет?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А если включён апокатастасис, то когда замысел божий будет завершён - спасутся вообще все - включая самую угрюмую сотону. (христианство)


Если включена идея всеобщего спасения, тогда отпадает необходимость появления и принятия христианства. Однако в христианстве мы наблюдаем обратное.
 А если не включен апокатастасис, то в чем тогда суть  идеи вечного страдания грешников, если шансов на спасение у них всё равно нет? Почему бы их просто  не привести к изначальному состоянию небытия, из любви и сострадания, которые приписывают Богу! ))  Христиане скажут - нечего пытаться понять Бога и его замысел земным разумом, что снова указывает на нелепость появления богословия..
Поэтому совершенно справедливым будет вот это:




> Самый лучший же метод опровержения существования бога-творца - не иметь нужды в такой категории.


 Да, что касается онтологии, то тут ещё можно говорить, что обе системы (безначальность буддизма и креационизм христианства) находятся примерно в равном положении, но наличие в мире страданий и концепция спасения - это и есть слабая сторона теизма, если сравнивать его по логичности с буддизмом. Так мне это видится.

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Насчёт первого пункта - во сне страдания и страхи тоже _очень реальны_, разве нет? Если сны недостаточно реалистичны, то можно поставить чудесный эксперимент с помощью датуры. Но это не безопасно.


Когда вы просыпаетесь из такого сна, где все кажется очень реалистичным, в любом случае реальность оказывается другой. Во сне вам отрезали ногу допустим, но проснувшись можно обнаружить, что нога на месте. То есть сон это не есть что-то реальное по отношению к жизни наяву. Иначе будет противоречие, что жизнь наяву и сон это равные вещи.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Когда вы просыпаетесь из такого сна, где все кажется очень реалистичным, в любом случае реальность оказывается другой. Во сне вам отрезали ногу допустим, но проснувшись можно обнаружить, что нога на месте. То есть сон это не есть что-то реальное по отношению к жизни наяву. Иначе будет противоречие, что жизнь наяву и сон это равные вещи.


Ну вот воссоединение с богом и пребывание в некоем "раю" - это и есть "реальность" по теистическим системам. Возможность проснуться - через очищение от грехов.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А если спросить у того, кто страдает фантомными болями в ампутированной конечности, что он скажет?


Трудно сказать. Может это связано с тонким телом энергетическим человека или его нервной системой. Мерзнет нога, которой нет. В любом случае ощущения страданий и счастья не иллюзорны. Если бы все было так, то Будда бы не давал столько Учений и просто бы сказал: расслабьтесь, все иллюзорно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы все было так, то Будда бы не давал столько Учений и просто бы сказал: расслабьтесь, все иллюзорно.


Есть и такие учения ))))
Все зависит от соискателя, от его предрасположенностей.

Вообще, создается впечатление, что в буддизме вовсе нет философии как таковой, есть только дидактика. По крайней мере за дидактикой явное преимущество.
Поэтому рассуждать тут о логичности, как это пытается делать Герман, просто излишне.

В схоластике говорится, что философия - служанка богословия; в буддизме, похоже, не лучше дела обстоят: логика тут - служанка абидармы))))

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Ондрий (24.09.2013), Сергей Ч (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вообще, создается впечатление, что в буддизме вовсе нет философии как таковой, а только дидактика.


Как Вы понимаете "философию как таковую"?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В схоластике говорится, что философия - служанка богословия; в буддизме, похоже, не лучше дела обстоят: логика тут - служанка абидармы))))


Ну есть же ещё праманавада)

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как Вы понимаете "философию как таковую"?


Типа того, что пытался создать Декарт: философия, базирующаяся на непреложных, самоочевидных основаниях, не требующих доказательности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Есть и такие учения ))))
> Все зависит от соискателя, от его предрасположенностей.


Иллюзорно не в смысле того, что все, что происходит, происходит как во сне имеется в виду для кого-то или как в магии. Все это реально, страдания и т.д. но способ восприятия этого всего, неверный для этого товарища. Он воспринимает это как нечто самобытийное, хотя это является не самобытийным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну есть же ещё праманавада)


Да, но ее создатели, Дигнага и Дхармакирти, особо оговаривали, что их метод не распространяется на метафизические вопросы: Тела просветления Будды, высшие пути и т.д.
И на онтологию она тоже очевидным образом не распространяется. Напрасно Герман пытается ее туда притянуть - пустая затея))))

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Иллюзорно не в смысле того, что все, что происходит, происходит как во сне имеется в виду для кого-то или как в магии. *Все это реально*, страдания и т.д. но способ восприятия этого всего, неверный для этого товарища. Он воспринимает это как нечто самобытийное, хотя это *является не самобытийным*.


интересно, как вы отличаете "реально" от "самобытийно" )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так и в вашем воззрении - та же непонятка: неведомо откуда взявшиеся инд. потоки ума (по сути - монады), которые непонятно почему вдруг стали создавать карму и непонятно зачем идут к Покою, который и так присущ им изначально.
> Просто эта картинка вам больше нравится, и вы, приняв ее на веру, считаете ее логически обоснованной. По-моему, так морочить самому себе голову - глупо, а главное - недостойно гордого звания буддиста.


Проблема не в том, что как креационизм, так и буддизм - вероучения. Проблема во внутренних противоречиях между предметами, которые принимаются на веру. Если не анализировать, и оставаться на уровне деклараций - то нет разницы, что буддизм, что креационизм. Вера и есть вера. Но если проанализировать понятия, можно увидеть, что креационизм заставляет верить в набор противоречащих друг другу утверждений.

Нельзя однажды сотворить ни свободу личности; ни причинность; ни истинность. 

Креационизм, во-первых, не может отрицать нетварный и безначальный закон, которому даже сам Бог-Творец подчиняется (без идеи последнего можно обойтись, а без категорий причинности и истинности - в чём эта Дхарма выражается - никак).

Во-вторых, Бог-Творец логически не может сотворить людей свободными.

Конечно, можно быть и креационистом - если отрицать свободу людей и единственность Бога-Творца "до" творения. (Такая религия не обязательно может учить милосердию.)

Но для тех теистов, что разделяют с буддистами веру в наличие какой-то степени свободы человеческих решений, и верят, что "до" творения был только Бог - есть опровержение их веры. (Практические же соображения - не нужно эту веру разрушать. Хотя бы потому, что пусть и нелогично, но с ней связана очень высокая нравственность.)

В целом же, можно опровергнуть только то, что Бог-Творец является необходимой идеей: и доказать, что безначальный, нетварный порядок вещей является такой необходимой идеей. 
А во что есть больше оснований верить: в то, что необходимо (извечная Дхарма); или в то, что спорно (Бог-Творец, по сути оказавшийся лишь подчинённым этой Дхарме демиургом)?

Тем более, что при отсутствии свободы даже ошибка ничего не испортит, а безошибочность ничего не изменит к лучшему. Исход поиска истины не зависит от человека; да и человека (как чего-то большего, чем робот) - нет, на самом деле. Вот что значит творение из ничего, если подойти к вопросу аналитически, а не на уровне теистических деклараций.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> креационизм заставляет верить в набор противоречащих друг другу утверждений.


Не вижу никакого противоречия в том, что Всемогущий Творец создает тело "из праха земного" и дарует ("вдыхает") ему аспект собственного бытия (или отражает в нем этот аспект) - дух разума, саморефлексию, что и обеспечивает свободу.
Это ничем не хуже и не лучше безначальных и бесконечных монад, чистых по своему существу, но с какого-то перепугу запачкавшихся омрачениями.
И там и тут доказательности - ноль.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> интересно, как вы отличаете "реально" от "самобытийно" )))


Если бы страдания не были реальны, то Будда бы и Учения, освобождающего от нереальных страданий не преподал. Он просто бы сказал: не беспокойтесь, это все нереально. Но этим Учения не ограничились. То, что реально, то и является не самобытийным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что реально, то и является не самобытийным.


Вообще-то наоборот

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вообще-то наоборот


ТО, что не самобытийно это реально? Это одно и то же. Как ни крути.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ТО, что не самобытийно это реально? Это одно и то же. Как ни крути.


то, что не самобытийно, оно и не реально - вот как правильно ))))
а у вас - наоборот

----------


## Кунсанг

> то, что не самобытийно, оно и не реально - вот как правильно ))))
> а у вас - наоборот


Это у вас неправильно. Реальность это то, что не самобытийно.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это у вас неправильно. Реальность это то, что не самобытийно.


То есть сон - реален, так как не обладает собственным бытием? И текст на мониторе - тоже реален, в отличии от текста в книге?  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это у вас неправильно. Реальность это то, что не самобытийно.


Это просто противоречит смыслу термина "реально", как он используется в языке.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> в буддизме, похоже, не лучше дела обстоят: логика тут - служанка абидармы))))


Да ну, не может быть. Не верю.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> То есть сон - реален, так как не обладает собственным бытием? И текст на мониторе - тоже реален, в отличии от текста в книге?


Да, все феномены и сон в том числе не самобытийны и в этом состоит их реальность бытия, а не то, что он может быть реален как явь.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, все феномены и сон в том числе не самобытийны и в этом состоит их реальность бытия, а не то, что он может быть реален как явь.


По сравнению с явью - сон нереален.
При всём уважении - откуда вы такое взяли, что несамобытийность = реальность?  :EEK!: 
Одно дело утверждение о отсутствии собственного бытия у всех феноменов - но из этого не следует обратное, что все феномены - реальны, так как не обладают собственным бытиём.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да ну, не может быть. Не верю.


Возьмите четвертое качество учения и ужаснитесь.
Получится что логика, философия и пр. - служанки при воротах, но в ворота реальности не входящие

----------


## Германн

> Онтология не охватывается логикой, это же ясно (кажется, всем, кроме Германа)))).


Видите ли, без логики нет разделения вероучений на _истинные_ и ошибочные. Потому что суждение либо _истинно_, либо нет - а третьего не дано (что есть правило классической логики, мета-языка любой онтологии: мета-языка любого учения о том, что есть на самом деле, _истинно_).

Вам не нужен _истинный_ путь к совершенству?
Тогда выбрасывайте логику.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Возьмите четвертое качество учения и ужаснитесь.


Что за 4-е? Не владею кодом.




> Получится что логика, философия и пр. - служанки при воротах, но в ворота реальности не входящие


Не верю. Или доказывайте, или фьють.

----------


## Кунсанг

> По сравнению с явью - сон нереален.
> При всём уважении - откуда вы такое взяли, что несамобытийность = реальность? 
> Одно дело утверждение о отсутствии собственного бытия у всех феноменов - но из этого не следует обратное, что все феномены - реальны, так как не обладают собственным бытиём.


И явь и сон оба нереальны с точки зрения отсутствия самобытия. Об этом речь.

----------


## Ондрий

> Видите ли, без логики нет разделения вероучений на истинные и ошибочные


попкорн уже вызывает колики в животе. я больше не могу его есть в таких количествах!

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Денис Евгеньев (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Потому что суждение либо _истинно_, либо нет - а третьего не дано (что есть правило классической логики, мета-языка любой онтологии: мета-языка любого учения о том, что есть на самом деле, _истинно_).


У вас устаревшая даже по западным меркам постхристианская бинарная логика. Буддистская логика оперирует порой вообще тетралеммами. 




> Вам не нужен _истинный_ путь к совершенству?
> Тогда выбрасывайте логику.


Истинный путь к совершенству идёт не через логику, а через непосредственное познание в сосредоточении.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видите ли, без логики нет разделения вероучений на _истинные_ и ошибочные. Потому что суждение либо _истинно_, либо нет - а третьего не дано (что есть правило классической логики, мета-языка любой онтологии: мета-языка любого учения о том, что есть на самом деле, _истинно_).
> 
> Вам не нужен _истинный_ путь к совершенству?
> Тогда выбрасывайте логику.


Обоснуйте логически возникновение безначальных-бесконечных, неслиянных-нараздельных миллиардов умов, чистых по сущности, но загрязненных непонятно чем и непонятно почему.
Или выбрасывайте логику и признавайтесь, что ваше воззрение основано на вере, так же, как и у теистов.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Истинный путь к совершенству идёт не через логику, а через непосредственное познание в сосредоточении.


Это ошибочные сведения. Логику восхваляют в буддизме как не знаю кого, царицу или царя.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Страницы за две Германн обоснует!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это ошибочные сведения. Логику восхваляют в буддизме как не знаю кого, царицу или царя.


Восхваляют - не значит ставят на пьедестал. Будда достиг Пробуждения и всеведения не в ходе логических штудий, а в результате направленного на истину сосредоточения.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это ошибочные сведения. Логику восхваляют в буддизме как не знаю кого, царицу или царя.


как царицу или царя в буддизме восхваляют Праджняпарамиту, которая "за пределами слов и понятий", а значит и логики (и третьего не дано, как любит говорить Герман)))

----------

Pema Sonam (24.09.2013), Tong Po (24.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Ондрий (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что за 4-е? Не владею кодом.
> Не верю. Или доказывайте, или фьють.


Согласно праджня парамите (а не лекциям-с), четвертая печать - свобода от прикрас ума, от приписок. То есть на уровне достижения плода - логика, философия и прочие забавные вещи - сходят на нет

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Страницы за две Германн обоснует!


Что обоснует? Опять будет взрыв мозга. Ондрий прав. Столько попкорна испортит пищеварение. Придется к Бао на поклон идтить

----------


## Кунсанг

> как царицу или царя в буддизме восхваляют Праджняпарамиту, которая "за пределами слов и понятий", а значит и логики (и третьего не дано, как любит говорить Герман)))


Праджняпарамита не отрицает логику. Логика и есть мудрость относительного, через которую воспринимают абсолютную мудрость Праджняпарамиты. Они не противоречат друг другу - логика и Праджняпарамита.

----------


## Фил

> Видите ли, без логики нет разделения вероучений на _истинные_ и ошибочные. Потому что суждение либо _истинно_, либо нет - а третьего не дано (что есть правило классической логики, мета-языка любой онтологии: мета-языка любого учения о том, что есть на самом деле, _истинно_).
> 
> Вам не нужен _истинный_ путь к совершенству?
> Тогда выбрасывайте логику.


Это все хорошо, если истина - абсолютна.
У меня такой уверенности нет.
В принципе, логику можно выбросить без сожаления.

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Праджняпарамита не отрицает логику. Логика и есть мудрость относительного, через которую воспринимают абсолютную мудрость Праджняпарамиты. Они не противоречат друг другу - логика и Праджняпарамита.


Только если ты вспомнишь, логика и обычная мудрость считаются только подобными, но не идентичными совершенной мудрости. И полезны только до первого бхуми по сути.

Ок. Как не противоречит логике сутра праджня-парамиты в один слог?  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Чем больше наблюдаю топик, тем больше убеждаюсь в невозможности что-то опровергнуть или доказать кроме как прямым введением в восприятие  :Wink:

----------

Карма Палджор (24.09.2013), Сергей Хос (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Чем больше наблюдаю топик, тем больше убеждаюсь в невозможности что-то опровергнуть или доказать кроме как прямым введением в восприятие


Палкой?

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Только если ты вспомнишь, логика и обычная мудрость считаются только подобными, но не идентичными совершенной мудрости. И полезны только до первого бхуми по сути.
> 
> Ок. Как не противоречит логике сутра праджня-парамиты в один слог?


Думаю, что в одном этом слоге А и есть непротиворечие логике и мудрости, которая познает пустоту. С одной стороны это слог А, с другой это мудрость Праджняпарамиты. Иначе мудрость никак выразить было бы невозможно. Однако это выражается через слог А в относительности.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Палкой?


Зависит от традиции и практикующихся в этой традиции упайи  :Smilie:   Можно логично убедить в необходимости сосредотачиваться и познать всё самостоятельно (а там клиент всё сам сделает), можно коан задать (а пока "вводимый в восприятие" думает - для надёжности палкой по башке), можно как следует интоксицировать до полной трансперсональности, а можно заставить учить блудную топологию  :Wink:

----------

Поляков (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Думаю, что в одном этом слоге А и есть непротиворечие логике и мудрости, которая познает пустоту. С одной стороны это слог А, с другой это мудрость Праджняпарамиты. Иначе мудрость никак выразить было бы невозможно. Однако это выражается через слог А в относительности.


Не выдумывай того чего не сказано  :Smilie:  Не впадай в игры ума и фантазии  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не выдумывай того чего не сказано  Не впадай в игры ума и фантазии


Да нет, на это есть комментарии, что мудрость абсолютного выражается на относительном уровне через слог А, который в относительном значении означает отрицание. "А" на индийском значит "нет". Что значит "нет", говорится, это нет самобытия явлений всех.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да нет, на это есть комментарии, что мудрость абсолютного выражается на относительном уровне через слог А, который в относительном значении означает отрицание. "А" на индийском значит "нет". Что значит "нет", говорится, это нет самобытия явлений всех.


"А" на санскрите не означает "нет". "А" - это "а", первозвук (то есть звук, который может произнести и младенец и умирающий - за счёт наибольшей естественности его для человеческих голосовых связок). Есть приставка "а-", которая скорее означает "без-", также как и в греческом, например. Но данная приставка и буква "А" в Праджняпарамита-экашара-сутре - это разные буквы.

Пытаться вывести "высшую мудрость" из взглядов на язык - это задорновщина и шизофрения.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да нет, на это есть комментарии, что мудрость абсолютного выражается на относительном уровне через слог А, который в относительном значении означает отрицание. "А" на индийском значит "нет". Что значит "нет", говорится, это нет самобытия явлений всех.


А это уже додумки. То есть опять прикрасы. То есть противоречие четвертому качеству учений.
А также это буква - первая буква некоторых алфавитов. Можно и такую телегу прогнать. В любом случае на уровне отсутствия игр ума - логика и философия не действуют. Еще говорят про это - немыслимо, невыразимо

----------

Ашвария (26.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> "А" на санскрите не означает "нет". "А" - это "а", первозвук (то есть звук, который может произнести и младенец и умирающий - за счёт наибольшей естественности его для человеческих голосовых связок). Есть приставка "а-", которая скорее означает "без-", также как и в греческом, например. Но пытаться вывести "высшую мудрость" из взглядов на язык - это задорновщина и шизофрения.


Это неправильно. А на санскрите это отрицание, то есть "нет". На это есть повторю, комментарии Учителей.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Согласно праджня парамите (а не лекциям-с), четвертая печать - свобода от прикрас ума, от приписок.


Карма Палджор, Вы забыли тезис и обосновываете что-то своё, а не то, что _логика служанка абхидхармы_?




> То есть на уровне достижения плода - логика, философия и прочие забавные вещи - сходят на нет


Откуда же Майтрея брал свои шастры, если у него логика и философия сошли на нет.

----------


## Ондрий

> Чем больше наблюдаю топик, тем больше убеждаюсь в невозможности что-то опровергнуть или доказать кроме как прямым введением в восприятие


и это тоже потребует доказательной базы, т.к. любое состояние "полного понимания истины" может быть еще одним уровнем иллюзии.  :Wink: 

Ясность — это одна из форм полного тумана. 
(С) Мюллер.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это неправильно. А на санскрите это отрицание, то есть "нет". На это есть повторю, комментарии Учителей.


Комментарий в студию.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> и это тоже потребует доказательной базы, т.к. любое состояние "полного понимания истины" может быть еще одним уровнем иллюзии. 
> 
> Ясность — это одна из форм полного тумана. 
> (С) Мюллер.


Так я не про истину) Я про "доказательство" как конвертацию - в Age of Empires такой юнит бегал, "жрец" называется  :Wink:  Вот он всем делал ригпацал-ванг наверняка  :Wink:  Или гашишин-лордом был)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

это одно и тоже в конечном итоге. Попытки объективировать субъективный опыт обречены на провал. Как узнать - стал ты буддой, получил то-самое введение, постиг ли ты прямо шуньяту или это глюк (полный такой, законченный, глюк с полным убеждением в результате)?  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> это одно и тоже в конечном итоге. Попытки объективировать субъективный опыт обречены на провал. Как узнать - стал ты буддой, получил то-самое введение, постиг ли ты прямо шуньяту или это глюк (полный такой, законченный, глюк с полным убеждением в результате)?


В конечном итоге, я надеюсь, фундаментально отваливается сама выбиралка из "истин"  :Wink:  И "узнавалка" заодно.
Тут вопрос состоит только в том, как именно для окружающих наблюдателей внешне отличаются поехавшие от Достигнувших  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Карма Палджор, Вы забыли тезис и обосновываете что-то своё, а не то, что _логика служанка абхидхармы_?


Своё так свое. Уточняю, раз сразу не ясно. Согласно праджня-парамите все учения характеризуются четырьмя качествами (иногда их называют печатями). Одна из них - свобода от прикрас или построений ума (как плод). Логика и философия являются как раз такими играми ума, что полезны только на относительном уровне. Так же в праджня-парамите говорится, что обычная логика, мудрость и пр. - это только подобие собственно тому что постигается далее. Но идентичным никак не является. А теперь перенесите это на абхидхарму. Так что тезис вполне прокатывает




> Откуда же Майтрея брал свои шастры, если у него логика и философия сошли на нет.


Трактаты писал Майтрея или Асанга?  :Smilie: 
Даже Шантаракшита говорил про наличие выразимого уровня высшей реальности и невыразимого.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А это уже додумки. То есть опять прикрасы. То есть противоречие четвертому качеству учений.
> А также это буква - первая буква некоторых алфавитов. Можно и такую телегу прогнать. В любом случае на уровне отсутствия игр ума - логика и философия не действуют. Еще говорят про это - немыслимо, невыразимо


Про это говорят, что прямо описать это невозможно как передать вкус меда, но ориентир в любом случае на относительном уровне есть, без этого никак. то есть ключ к абсолютному на относительном уровне есть. Иначе много нестыковок получится. Зачем тогда Будда столько Учений дал о Праджняпарамите в стольких томах, если это Учение выразить невозможно. Ты меня понимаш?

----------


## Ондрий

> В конечном итоге, я надеюсь, фундаментально отваливается сама выбиралка из "истин"  И "узнавалка" заодно.
> Тут вопрос состоит только в том, как именно для окружающих наблюдателей внешне отличаются поехавшие от Достигнувших


для поехавшего и достигшего внешние наблюдатели имеют тот же онтологический статус как и глокая куздра. Вопрос был немного глубже.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> для поехавшего и достигшего внешние наблюдатели имеют тот же онтологический статус как и глокая куздра. Вопрос был немного глубже.


На _более глубокий вопрос_ нет ответа также, как и нет внятных опровержений солипсизму (что бы там не обосновывали насчёт "чужой одушевлённости"). Даже гильотина Оккама может не помочь:




> В пьесе отшельник сражается с демонами, вторгающимися в его ум, и в конце концов его настигает мрачное озарение, что ничего кроме демонов в его уме нет вообще, и тот, кто сражается с искушениями и страстями — такой же точно демон, как и все остальные, только кривляющийся. Даже Бога лицемерно взыскует один из этих демонов, просто для потехи — а другой Бога изображает. От горя отшельник решает повеситься. И вот, когда табуретка уже вылетает из-под его ног, он понимает, что это последнее страшное решение было таким же точно демоническим наваждением, как и все предыдущие метания его духа…

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Своё так свое. Уточняю, раз сразу не ясно. Согласно праджня-парамите все учения характеризуются четырьмя качествами (иногда их называют печатями). Одна из них - свобода от прикрас или построений ума (как плод).


Какое санскритское слово на месте "построений ума", не vikalpa, случайно? Были споры в нескольких ветках, как его понимать.




> Логика и философия являются как раз такими играми ума, что полезны только на относительном уровне.


Различение уровней понимания уже философия. Не говоря уж о том, что содержание "абсолютного уровня" тоже философия.
Абхидхарма не философия? В абхидхарме не рассматривают парамартху? Абхидхармисты не подчиняются логике, делают с логикой что-то своё, чтобы она служила абхидхарме?




> Так же в праджня-парамите говорится, что обычная логика, мудрость и пр. - это только подобие собственно тому что постигается далее.


В буддизме много где говорится, что обычная логика (тарка, эристика) и обычная мудрость (небуддийская)--это фигня, чтобы шли изучать собственно логику (правильную) и мудрость (буддийскую).




> Трактаты писал Майтрея или Асанга?


Писал, допустим, Асанга. А Майтрея что делал? вдохновлял, логикой и философией уже не владеючи?  :Smilie: 




> Даже Шантаракшита говорил про наличие выразимого уровня высшей реальности и невыразимого.


Совршенно верно. Зубная боль, к примеру, не вполне выражается словами.

----------


## Ондрий

> На _более глубокий вопрос_ нет ответа также, как и нет внятных опровержений солипсизму


*провокация:

т.е. все разговоры о достижении прямого вИдения природы всех явлений, некое освобождение и все прочие атрибуты сводятся к исключительно *личному* феноменальному бытию в некотором состоянии сознания, информация о котором (состоянии) всегда будет субъективна? А если так, то все-все-все столпы учения - просто одна из форм развлечений для ума?  :Wink:  В этом случае не трудно представить себе любое бытие вплоть до такого, где вообще нет механизмов кармы и прочего и все будет "хорошо работать" причем без всяких страданий.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> *провокация:
> 
> т.е. все разговоры о достижении прямого вИдения природы всех явлений, некое освобождение и все прочие атрибуты сводятся к исключительно *личному* феноменальному бытию в некотором состоянии сознания, информация о котором (состоянии) всегда будет субъективна? А если так, то все-все-все столпы учения - просто одна из форм развлечений для ума?  В этом случае не трудно представить себе любое бытие вплоть до такого, где вообще нет механизмов кармы и прочего.


Ответ на провокацию: могут сводиться, а могут и нет - изнутри ничего не проверить, а наружных наблюдателей (с томографами и нейролептиками) мы уже отсекли  :Wink: 

Лично я предпочёл бы при таком раскладе развлекаться: чотко поехать, создавая чистые миры и спасая существ из океана фрустрации, чем угорать по боженьке, полётам в космос или по кредиту-машине-даче) Эстетическая предрасположенность.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ответ на провокацию: могут сводиться, а могут и нет - изнутри ничего не проверить, а наружных наблюдателей (с томографами и нейролептиками) мы уже отсекли 
> Лично я предпочёл бы при таком раскладе развлекаться: чотко поехать, создавая чистые миры и спасая существ из океана фрустрации, чем угорать по боженьке, полётам в космос или по кредиту-машине-даче) Эстетическая предрасположенность.


Проблема не столько в эстетике, сколько в принципиальных технических возможностях и трудоемкости реализации личных вариантов бытия).

----------


## Германн

> У вас устаревшая даже по западным меркам постхристианская бинарная логика. Буддистская логика оперирует порой вообще тетралеммами.


Почитайте что-нибудь про мета-язык логической теории (не какой-то отдельной, а логики в целом: со всеми неклассическими логиками). Это классическая логика. Мета-язык. 

Ваше суждение "устаревшая даже по западным меркам" претендует на истинность. Или "устаревшая", или "не устаревшая" - а третьего не дано. Вы избираете альтернативу в рамках логического мета-языка, иначе нет способа приписывать суждениям истинность или ложность.

Подумайте над этим. 




> Истинный путь к совершенству идёт не через логику, а через непосредственное познание в сосредоточении.


Нужно познать пустотность, а не увлечение викальпой Бога.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Проблема не столько в эстетике, сколько в принципиальных технических возможностях).


Например?  :Wink:  А то я немного не понял постановки вопроса - когда говорят по технические возможности, я вспоминаю знакомых адептов трансгуманизма, которые верят в возможность дотянуть до 2050 года и стать бессмертными богами  :Wink:  Или про знакомых психонавтов, которые уже "сотворили" пару вселенных и с успехом насаждают там собственные культы) Или про экс-гёрлфренд, которая уже "просветлилась" и без пяти минут будда. Кажется, это таки разные эстетические выборы)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

неверно бороться с германизмом наездами, критикой, издевательствами, юмором, жалобами модератору. 
нужно просто не цитировать в ответах - само и отсохнет.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Почитайте что-нибудь про мета-язык логической теории (не какой-то отдельной, а логики в целом: со всеми неклассическими логиками). Это классическая логика. Мета-язык. 
> 
> Ваше суждение "устаревшая даже по западным меркам" претендует на истинность. Или "устаревшая", или "не устаревшая" - а третьего не дано. Вы избираете альтернативу в рамках логического мета-языка, иначе нет способа приписывать суждениям истинность или ложность.
> 
> Подумайте над этим.


Германн, я вас не очень понимаю и опасаюсь что-то почитывать про ВСЮ логику, если потом буду вот так вот:




> Нетварная Правда как логика (хоть грамматика, хоть математика) и как общественный порядок (хоть договор, хоть диктатура). Даже оспаривать нетварную, святую Дхарму можно только применяя логику или установив иной порядок, чтоб больше так не думали. Это доказывает то, что без нетварного закона "логика", без нетварного закона "порядок" - невозможно обойтись. Дхарма необходима и достаточна. Нетварная Правда, никем не созданный закон - основа нашей жизни (выжить без целеполагания нельзя) и всей цивилизации (без логики нет ни науки, ни технологии, без порядка нет ни закона, ни права, ни этики).


Одержимость логикой - это вредно.




> Нужно познать пустотность, а не увлечение викальпой Бога.


Так я ещё вроде увлечение викальпой Бога не познал - его вы тоже рекомендуете испытать, а потом отбростить?

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> неверно бороться с германизмом наездами, критикой, издевательствами, юмором, жалобами модератору. 
> нужно просто не цитировать в ответах - само и отсохнет.


Не отсохнет: скорее всего - Германну не нужен никто в принципе для двустороннего общения.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Например?  А то я немного не понял постановки вопроса - когда говорят по технические возможности, я вспоминаю знакомых адептов трансгуманизма, которые верят в возможность дотянуть до 2050 года и стать бессмертными богами  Или про знакомых психонавтов, которые уже "сотворили" пару вселенных и с успехом насаждают там собственные культы) Или про экс-гёрлфренд, которая уже "просветлилась" и без пяти минут будда. Кажется, это таки разные эстетические выборы)


Я вообще не о том. Продолжаю провоцировать. Еще раз - любое состояние ума всегда будет субъективно. Есть возражения? Признание наличия неких ЖС, которых нужно спасать от некоей концепции дукхи (даже не будем сейчас рассматривать что такое внешнее сознание) - есть не более чем попытка объективирования неких феноменов, признание их тем, что они внешние по отношению с твоему сознанию. (кстати дхарма как раз лечит и от этого, в том числе - "Если бодхисаттва имеет образ "я", образ "человек", образ "существо" и образ "долгожитель", то он не является ботхисаттвой"). Следует ли отсюда, что, скажем понятие дукха и карма есть абсолютно необходимый атрибут бытия? )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не отсохнет: скорее всего - Германну не нужен никто в принципе для двустороннего общения.


давайте проверим? ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нужно познать пустотность, а не увлечение викальпой Бога.


Думаете, одна викальпа лучше, чем другая?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я вообще не о том. Продолжаю провоцировать. Еще раз - любое состояние ума всегда будет субъективно. Есть возражения?


Это сложный вопрос. Если с точки зрения скептицизма - то возражений нет. С точки зрения буддизма - если слово "ум" заменить на "сознание" - то возражений нет. 

По бодхисаттвам - всё так.




> Следует ли отсюда, что, скажем понятие дукха и карма есть абсолютно необходимый атрибут бытия? )


Не следует. Но это не обязательно атрибуты) Это тоже _попытка объективирования неких феноменов_. В том же конгломерате буддийских учений есть такие учения, где прекрасно всё и по-буддийски обходится без кармы и дукхи  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не следует. Но это не обязательно атрибуты)


а если не следует, то зачем такой мазохизм - принять некие *субъективные* концепции и затем 3 махакальпы(например) упорно от них избавляться???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> В том же конгломерате буддийских учений есть такие учения, где прекрасно всё и по-буддийски обходится без кармы и дукхи


Не понял, есть наставления будд, где нет понятий карма, дукха и ср.в избавления от них? (тексты, где они не упоминаются - не считается)

----------

Нико (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не понял, есть наставления будд, где нет понятий карма, дукха и ср.в избавления от них?


Ну текст про то, что "нет дукхи, причины дукхи и уничтожения дукхи" ещё Нагарджуна от рептилойдов притащил; а насчёт отсутствия кармы - вот у практикующих дзогчен поспрашивайте, есть ли карма в конечном итоге или нет - и если вдруг да, то в каком виде  :Wink: 




> а если не следует, то зачем такой мазохизм - принять некие *субъективные* концепции и затем 3 махакальпы(например) упорно от них избавляться???


Так три махакальпы - это тоже условная концепция  :Wink: 

Понимаете, наш замечательный учитель, рождённый из лотоса, Дхарминатор всея Тибета, говорил так: "Будьте в воззрениях подобны бескрайнему небу, а в поступках - подобны мелко промеленной муке". Т.е. теория обширна и головокружительна, но практиковать надо с большим количеством условностей, которые являются наилучшей техникой безопасности.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, я вас не очень понимаю и опасаюсь что-то почитывать про ВСЮ логику, если потом буду вот так вот:


Берите цитаты из этого треда. В учебнике логики Вы прочтёте следующее: классическая логика мета-язык логической теории; а неклассические логики используются в частных случаях. Отрицание четырёх альтернатив, как неадекватных описаний бессамостного процесса, тоже находится в рамках мета-языка классической логики. 

Арья Нагарджуна безусловно утверждал, что чатушкоти *не подходят*. Он выбрал именно эту альтернативу между "подходят" и "не подходят"; "истинны" и "ложны" - а третьего не дано. 

Учение Арья Нагарджуны претендует на истинность, не допускает своей ошибочности. Приписывание истинности возможно только в рамках правила исключённого третьего. Точно так же судят, подходит ли в каком-то частном случае конкретная неклассическая логика, или не подходит. 

В неклассических логиках, при этом, не обязательно соблюдается закон исключённого третьего. Но все они подходят лишь для частных случаев.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

У меня который раз deja vu.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну текст про то, что "нет дукхи, причины дукхи и уничтожения дукхи" ещё Нагарджуна от рептилойдов притащил; а насчёт отсутствия кармы - вот у практикующих дзогчен поспрашивайте, есть ли карма в конечном итоге или нет - и если вдруг да, то в каком виде


Это мы всё знаем. Так же там постулируется полный разрыв причинно-следственного механизма как единственно возможное истинное "описание" бытия. Не путайте дидактические приемы описания/достижения абсолютного уровня, в котором вообще не имеется подобных феноменов кармы и дукхи и описание текущей ситуации. Сейчас-то у вас и карма и дукха предполагается что есть. Иначе нет никакого смысла в данном пути.




> Понимаете, наш замечательный учитель, рождённый из лотоса, Дхарминатор всея Тибета, говорил так: "Будьте в воззрениях подобны бескрайнему небу, а в поступках - подобны мелко промеленной муке". Т.е. теория обширна и головокружительна, но практиковать надо с большим количеством условностей, которые являются наилучшей техникой безопасности.


Не понимаю. Это все немного не о том. Как именно практиковать - вопрос 10й и уже стоит после принятия основных идей некоего учения. См. выше.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет никакой ошибки. Определение творения из ничего можно анализировать. Определение свободы тоже поддаётся анализу. И анализ чётко показывает, что они несовместимы. Если же не анализировать, не думать, то все философии окажутся  одинаково убедительны. Что бы ни сказали - так сразу же побежал и уверовал.


Германн, а Вы в курсе, что именно понимают под свободой воли христианские крнфессии? По-моему - нет.  А некоторые, так и вовсе сврбоду воли, в некотором смысле отвергают. И при этом вполне остаются креационистами.

З.Ы. А есть ещё и экспансионисты... Вот тут логика "Ниришвара-картитвы..." И вообще не работает.

----------

Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Думаете, одна викальпа лучше, чем другая?


Викальпа пустоты - каноническая метафора эха в горах; пузырей на воде; и так далее. Кроме верных концепций о пустоте, воображаемые представления такого рода тоже помогают в практике. Это настройка созерцания. Сначала уместные образы; правильные концепции - а потом и непосредственное, йогическое восприятие пустотности.

Как можно идти, точно не зная куда? 
Как можно пытаться созерцать пустоту (или проверить ригпа), если нет знаний?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это мы всё знаем. Так же там постулируется полный разрыв причинно-следственного механизма как единственно возможное истинное "описание" бытия. Не путайте дидактические приемы описания/достижения абсолютного уровня, в котором вообще не имеется подобных феноменов кармы и дукхи и описание текущей ситуации. Сейчас-то у вас и карма и дукха предполагается что есть. Иначе нет никакого смысла в данном пути.


Так не только предполагаются - они вполне наблюдаются даже теми, у кого другая "прошивка". С дукхой всё проще, чем с кармой (с кармой большие сложности в контексте концепции "перерождения"). Однако с кармой как частным случаем причинно-следственной связи всё ок. Так что выходит - таки необходимые принципы бытия. Дукха - раздражитель-мотиватор для самоподдерживания бытия, карма - наблюдаемые причинно-следственные связи. Как эти проецируется в субьективном индивидуальном уме... нууу, отдельный вопрос.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> т.е. все разговоры о достижении прямого вИдения природы всех явлений, некое освобождение и все прочие атрибуты сводятся к исключительно *личному* феноменальному бытию в некотором состоянии сознания, информация о котором (состоянии) всегда будет субъективна?


Чтоб избежать субъективизма, и разглядеть-таки ту тропинку, которую протоптал для нас Будда - нужны не только медитативные переживания с чисто прикладными мануалами, но и философские тексты. Иначе нет способа проверить, в правильном ли направлении идёшь. По крайней мере, явные ошибки можно выявить по логическим противоречиям. Учение Будды не может быть абсурдным.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

поработаю сегодня Марой)))




> Так не только предполагаются - они вполне наблюдаются даже теми, у кого другая "прошивка".


Неужели? ответ на этот вопрос - ниже.




> С дукхой всё проще, чем с кармой в контексте перерождения. Однако с кармой как частным случаем причинно-следственной связи всё ок. Так что выходит - таки необходимые принципы бытия


Не вижу логической связи между непосредственно наблюдаемыми страданиями и дукхой как тотальным принципом бытия. Это уже религиозный нефальсифицируемый постулат.




> Дукха - раздражитель-мотиватор для самоподдерживания бытия, карма - наблюдаемые причинно-следственные связи.


Я вот не понимаю, почему современные последователи будды так носятся с этим термином "причинно-следственные связи" как отличительной чертой буддизма? (уникальное, принципиальное и качесвтенное отличие, хехе). Об этом в курсе даже животные и малые дети и это вовсе не сенсация. Вы не первый путаете карму и принцип причинности. Уберите из теории функционирование самскара-скандхи (еще один религиозный постулат) именно так она описывается и не будет вам кармы при полном сохранении причинности феноменов (получите просто современную научную картину мира).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я вот не понимаю, почему современные последователи будды так носятся с этим термином "причинно-следственные связи" как отличительной чертой буддизма? Об этом в курсе даже животные и малые дети.


Это новость, честно говоря. ))) Это "работа Марой" так сказывается, или что?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не вижу логической связи между непосредственно наблюдаемыми страданиями и дукхой как тотальным принципом бытия. Это уже религиозный нефальсифицируемый постулат.


_НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ дукха - это не страдание..._  :Wink: 
и тут можно тонны текста закопипастить, но достаточно того, что дукха - это раздражение, возмущение, отсутствие стагнации. Кажется, бытию вполне свойственно отсутствие стагнации?  :Wink:  Обратного вроде не доказано.





> Я вот не понимаю, почему современные последователи будды так носятся с этим термином "причинно-следственные связи" как отличительной чертой буддизма? Об этом в курсе даже животные и малые дети. Вы не первый путаете карму и принцип причинности. Уберите из теории функционирование самскара-скандхи именно так она описывается и не будет вам кармы при полном сохранении причинности феноменов (получите просто современную научную картину мира)


Воу-воу-воу, палехчи!  :Big Grin:  Я сказал, что карма - это частный случай принципа причинности, но не объявлял их тождественными. Почему буддисты носятся с причинно-следственными связями? Так именно потому, что это выгодно отличает их на фоне других верующих, приближая их в известной степени к современной научной картине мира (в результате этого буддисты выглядят чуть менее долбанутыми, чем другие носители вируса религии). Другой аспект кармы - который психологический, со всякими васанами и прочими разлюлями, также приближает буддизм туда же. Но аналоги есть и в других религиях. Выбор исключительно эстетический, а не технический - хотя тут также играет роль информированность, многие не в курсе про параллели воззрений и техник) Мне эстетика не велит угорать по сциентизму, хотя я признаю - жрецы сциентизма на редкость убедительны в своих проповедях  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как можно идти, точно не зная куда? 
> Как можно пытаться созерцать пустоту (или проверить ригпа), если нет знаний?


Как можно полагать, будто знаешь, куда идти, если неизвестно, откуда пришел? - так ответит вам любой (достаточно умный) теист-креационист.
А поскольку буддизм игнорирует вопрос о происхождении бытия, ответить вам будет нечего.

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Это новость, честно говоря. ))) Это "работа Марой" так сказывается, или что?


Ну почему же?
Причинно-следственные связи - это частный случай.
Как бы ни хотелось обратного.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> _НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ дукха - это не страдание..._ 
> и тут можно тонны текста закопипастить, но достаточно того, что дукха - это раздражение, возмущение, отсутствие стагнации.


_--Все конструкции лишены стагнации, о нищие! Ясно ли я выражаюсь?_
_--Господин, это ж вроде как анитьята получаццо..._

----------


## Фил

> Почему буддисты носятся с причинно-следственными связями? Так именно потому, что это выгодно отличает их на фоне других верующих, приближая их в известной степени к современной научной картине мира (в результате этого буддисты выглядят чуть менее долбанутыми, чем другие носители вируса религии).


 Точно. И укрепившись в данной вере, получаем фанатизм и прозелитизм не хуже любой другой религии.
Потому что, типа "вот видите, оно всё работает - значит это правда!"

----------

Ондрий (24.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> _НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ дукха - это не страдание..._ 
> и тут можно тонны текста закопипастить, но достаточно того, что дукха - это раздражение, возмущение, отсутствие стагнации. Кажется, бытию вполне свойственно отсутствие стагнации?  Обратного вроде не доказано.


Каким-то *элементам* бытия свойственно, каким-то нет. Разве базовое понятие "тотальной неудовлетворенности" не входит в понятие дукхи? Если дукха - по-вашему не есть страдание, тогда о чем вообще тогда дхарма? ))
Но дукха тройственна. Причинность тут, собственно, и объявляется истинной дукхой. А "бобо" телесное и ментальное, это уже частный её случай доступный и корове. 




> Другой аспект кармы - который психологический, со всякими васанами и прочими разлюлями, также приближает буддизм туда же.


Не знаю где вы нашли такое приближение с васанами к научной картине мира. Оъективный эксперимент провести тут не получиться. Тема не фальсифицируема.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013), Фил (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это новость, честно говоря.


Для вас новость закон причинности? Его в школе проходят формально, а не формально это начинает постигать ребенок любого биовида в первые месяцы жизни.

----------

Alex (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Каким-то *элементам* бытия свойственно, каким-то нет. Разве базовое понятие "тотальной неудовлетворенности" не входит в понятие дукхи? Если дукха - по-вашему не есть страдание, тогда о чем вообще тогда дхарма? ))
> Но дукха тройственна. Причинность тут, собственно, и объявляется истинной дукхой. "А бобо" уже частный ее случай доступный и корове.


Так то базовое. Дальше - непостоянство и, вуаля, обусловленность-причинность, таки да. Дхарма - это как раз о том, что кого-то это всё напрягает. Если не напрягает - то никто никого ничего не заставляет. Если напрягает - то см. 1БИ и.др. и.т.д.




> Не знаю где вы нашли такое приближение с васанами к научной картине мира. Оъективный эксперимент провести тут не получиться. Тема не фальсифицируема.


Ну "васаны" - они же не только о том, что, мол, перерождения определяют. Они ещё и на уровне текущей жизни рулят - рефлексы, импринтинг - вот это вот всё :Wink:  Насущный психологизьм даёт доверие!

----------


## Нико

> Ну почему же?
> Причинно-следственные связи - это частный случай.
> Как бы ни хотелось обратного.


Не, я про то, что якобы дети и животные это тоже понимают)

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не, я про то, что якобы дети и животные это тоже понимают)


Не знаю насчёт детей - но вороны офигенно хорошо это понимают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Как можно полагать, будто знаешь, куда идти, если неизвестно, откуда пришел? - так ответит вам любой (достаточно умный) теист-креационист.
> А поскольку буддизм игнорирует вопрос о происхождении бытия, ответить вам будет нечего.


Буддизм не агностицизм, чтоб игнорировать вопрос о начале сансары. Всеведающий Будда его не нашёл: значит, нет никакого начала. Это и есть прямой онтологический ответ: замкнутый цикл из причинно-зависимых звеньев. Безначальность сансары (а что ещё важней, дхарматы) ничем не хуже безначальности Бога. Как теизм рассказывает свою версию мироздания, точно так же буддизм. 

Ответный вопрос: а откуда теист знает, откуда он пришёл? Ответ-то ведь один: от Бога. Но как у него Откровение от всеведающего Бога - так и у нас Учение от всеведающего Будды. Если же сравнить их по логичности, буддизм выигрывает. 

Вопрос о Боге-Творце не является неважным, схоластическим. Арья Нагардужна в "Ачинтья-става", одном из гимнов Будде, в 33-34 шлоках конспективно повторил опровержение Ишвары. Не просто же так он это сделал, когда славил Будду. В том, чтоб избавиться от заведомо неправильных представлений, есть сугубо практический смысл. Нужно ведь созерцать то, что следует, безошибочно.

А то ведь всю жизнь можно прожить, с формальной точки зрения, буддистом - а вместо пустоты (о чём писал Мипам Ринпоче) созерцать нечто совсем иное, лишь названное по-буддийски. Одной из таких произвольных фантазий является Бог-Творец.

Допущение существования Бога-Творца - это допущение ложности Учения Будды. Как можно правильно практиковать Дхарму с подобным отношением? А верить в Бога - это уже гарантированно неправильно понимать пустоту; и созерцать совсем не так, чтобы Освободиться, Пробудиться.

Вера в Бога ведёт только к перерождению в раю.
Но тантрика может забросить, так же, в ад Авичи.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так то базовое. Дальше - непостоянство


Почему базовое? Я пытаюсь вернуть вас обратно с чего начали. Текущее наблюдение некоего "непостоянства" в локальном опыте не доказывает его фундаментальность. Не все измыслимые элементы бытия обязаны менять свое состояние. А даже если и так, то отсюда никак не вытекает понятие дукхи, как непосредственно ощущаемого страдания и тем более - кармы. Нельзя поймать сетью логики придуманных рыбок.




> ... и, вуаля, обусловленность-причинность, таки да. Дхарма - это как раз о том, что кого-то это всё напрягает.


Еще раз - причинность самоочевидна. Ее не нужно доказывать. Религиозный аддон к этому - описание 5ти скандх из которых нам доступны для _полноценных_ наблюдений не все. И самой важной - самскары, механизма формирования кармы. (иначе нет никакого пути)

Мы сейчас чем занимаемся? Перечисляем сложноподчиненными предложениями "что есть религиозные постулаты, а что есть наблюдаемые элементы бытия". ))




> Ну "васаны" - они же не только о том, что, мол, перерождения определяют. Они ещё и на уровне текущей жизни рулят - рефлексы, импринтинг - вот это вот всё Насущный психологизьм даёт доверие!


Отлично, рефлексы и все такое, не вопрос. Вопрос в том, что добавив пару _непроверяемых_ идей к наблюдаемой картине мира, мы получаем много разного товара на рынке магических услуг  :Smilie: 

а суть всей этой ерунды, что я понаписал сводится только к одному (и С.Хос об этом написал выше более вменяемо) - нет никаких объективных преимуществ ни у одной религиозной системы и логически обосновывать эти "преимущества" - абсурдно (привет германизму!), т.к. все они манипулируют некими нефальсифицируемыми постулатами. А вот далее идет уже эстетика и личный выбор ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Не знаю насчёт детей - но вороны офигенно хорошо это понимают.


мой кот тоже прекрасно понимает причинно-следственный механизм демонстрации тапочка.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> а суть всей этой ерунды, что я понаписал сводится только к одному (и С.Хос об этом написал выше более вменяемо) - нет никаких объективных преимуществ ни у одной религиозной системы и логически обосновывать эти "преимущества" - абсурдно, т.к. все они манипулируют некими нефальсифицируемыми постулатами. А вот далее идет уже эстетика и личный выбор ))


Так я всячески согласен (с самого начала темы причём).  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> мой кот тоже прекрасно понимает причинно-следственный механизм демонстрации тапочка.


А орудия труда мастерит? А в зеркале себя узнаёт?  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> а суть всей этой ерунды, что я понаписал сводится только к одному (и С.Хос об этом написал выше более вменяемо) - нет никаких объективных преимуществ ни у одной религиозной системы и логически обосновывать эти "преимущества" - абсурдно (привет германизму!), т.к. все они манипулируют некими нефальсифицируемыми постулатами. А вот далее идет уже эстетика и личный выбор ))


Никто и не собирается применять к религии корреспондентную теорию истины. В рамках обыденного опыта, это невозможно. А вот когерентная - совершенно уместна. Мы можем не знать, какое учение правильное - но заведомо ложное можно вычислить по логическим противоречиям. Отсеивая неудачные теории, в конце-концов нащупываем правильную.

----------


## Ондрий

> А орудия труда мастерит? А в зеркале себя узнаёт?


не обязательно философски осмыслять закон причинности - достаточно уметь им пользоваться, вовремя слиняв под диван при постижении дхармы "тапочек" ))

*/me бьет себя по губам/* 
я не буду, не буду огорчать верующих не-причинной, *вероятностной* природой бытия, как более объективно доказанной на современном этапе развития. :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддизм не агностицизм, чтоб игнорировать вопрос о начале сансары. Всеведающий Будда его не нашёл: значит, нет никакого начала. Это и есть прямой онтологический ответ


Герман, держитесь темы: вы спорите не со мной, а с гипотетическим теистом-креационистом, по просьбе автора топика.
И этот гипотетический т-к вам ответит: Ну конечно, ваш Будда начала не нашел, а наши святые его нашли. Но куда же девались ваши хваленые претензии на логичность и доказательность? - продолжит он. - Опять все свелось к слепой вере авторитету.




> Ответный вопрос: а откуда теист знает, откуда он пришёл? Ответ-то ведь один: от Бога. Но как у него Откровение от всеведающего Бога - так и у нас Учение от всеведающего Будды. Если же сравнить их по логичности, буддизм выигрывает.


Тут ответ простой: если система в целом имеет причину (а вы не можете этого отрицать в силу тезиса о всеобщей причинности), то ее возникновение (именно возникновение, а не просто функционирование) должно иметь своей причиной нечто более высокое по "классу бытия". Как, например, стул не может придумать и сделать стул, для этого нужен человек. Так же и для мира в целом в качестве причины нужен Бог.
Если нет, то приходим к тому, что мир В СВОЕМ ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИИ беспричинен, либо имеет причину в самом себе (обе эти возможности также должны отвергаться буддизмом по понятным причинам).

----------

Tong Po (24.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Ондрий (24.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Религиозный аддон к этому - описание 5ти скандх из которых нам доступны для _полноценных_ наблюдений не все. И самой важной - самскары, механизма формирования кармы.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> */me бьет себя по губам/* 
> я не буду, не буду огорчать верующих не-причинной, *вероятностной* природой бытия, как более объективно доказанной на современном этапе развития.


А вот чисто гипотетически - какие же тогда нюансы в буддизме нужно пофиксить, чтобы согласовать с вероятностной природой бытия?  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И этот гипотетический т-к вам ответит: Ну конечно, ваш Будда начала не нашел, а наши святые его нашли. Но куда же девались ваши хваленые претензии на логичность и доказательность? - продолжит он. - Опять все свелось к слепой вере авторитету.


Как это Будда начала не нашёл, если вместо начала он обнаружил цель причин и следствий, безначальный процесс обнаружил? Что это за вопрос, если ожидается только заранее готовый на него ответ? Начало могло быть найдено всеведающим; а могло быть и не найдено. Вопрос должен быть задан так: проверял ли всеведающий, есть ли начало у сансары? Заранее-то было неизвестно. (Если известно - то откуда? Всеведающий, что ли, это проверял? И так мы  возвращаемся к правильной формулировке вопроса.) 




> Тут ответ простой: если система в целом имеет причину (а вы не можете этого отрицать в силу тезиса о всеобщей причинности), то ее возникновение (именно возникновение, а не просто функционирование) должно иметь своей причиной чем-то более высоким по "классу бытия".


"Должно" не больше, чем безначальный Бог. Если всё имеет причину, а первая причина Бог, то какова причина Бога? Причина причины Бога? Буддизм дал законченный ответ (замкнутый цикл причин и следствий) там, где креационизм уйдёт в бесконечный регресс, или откажется от ответа. Короче говоря, безначальность сансары ничем не хуже безначальности Творца; и даже лучше: на каждую причину чётко указана её причина; а в креационизме есть ничем не объяснённая причина.




> Как, например, стул не может придумать и сделать стул, для этого нужен человек. Так же и для мира в целом в качестве причины нужен Бог.


Не нужен: целей у мира (в отличие от стула) может и не быть. Если же хочется найти его духовную причину, то функцию одинокого Бога может взять на себя группа бесчисленных товарищей; их окаянная карма.




> Либо постулируем, что мир В СВОЕМ ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИИ беспричинен, либо имеет причину в самом себе (обе эти возможности также должны отвергаться буддизмом по понятным причинам).


Это касается беспричинного Бога. Не буддийского мира, для каждой из причин которого уже указана своя причина.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Различение уровней понимания уже философия. Не говоря уж о том, что содержание "абсолютного уровня" тоже философия.


Ага. Философия. Которая говорит что термины теряют смысл. Содержание абсолютного уровня не очень-то хорошо показывается терминами относителнього бытия.




> В буддизме много где говорится, что обычная логика (тарка, эристика) и обычная мудрость (небуддийская)--это фигня, чтобы шли изучать собственно логику (правильную) и мудрость (буддийскую).


Ага. Десять расссс. В праджня парамите сказано, что фактически до первого бхуми - всё будет обычной логикой и мудростью. А то, что будет потом, будет скорее неконцептуальным. Буддийская логика - в общем то обычная.




> Писал, допустим, Асанга. А Майтрея что делал? вдохновлял, логикой и философией уже не владеючи?


Ну так ссылки на действия Майтрейи в студию.




> Совршенно верно. Зубная боль, к примеру, не вполне выражается словами.


Слово "не вполне" хорошо показывает что выражается. А просто представьте то, что вне выражений, слов, ощущений, умопостроений и пр. Вот это и будет ближе к собственно реальности. А не повести о том как печально жить на свете. Эти повести большими порциями Германн всем толкает в сети.


Ба. У Германна появились стулья с целеполаганием. Наверное скоро надо ожидать, что они станут одушевленными

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ба. У Германна появились стулья с целеполаганием. Наверное скоро надо ожидать, что они станут одушевленными


Стул создан с определённой целью. Не обязательно мир создан с некой целью, подобно стулу. Это произвольное допущение; существование мира логически не нуждается в его объяснении чьими-то целями.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как это Будда начала не нашёл, если вместо начала он обнаружил цель причин и следствий, безначальный процесс обнаружил?


А вы и поверили, скажет теист )))




> Что это за вопрос, если ожидается только заранее готовый на него ответ? Начало могло быть найдено всеведающим; а могло быть и не найдено. Вопрос должен быть задан так: проверял ли всеведающий, есть ли начало у сансары? Заранее-то было неизвестно. (Если известно - то откуда? Всеведающий, что ли, это проверял? И так мы  возвращаемся к правильной формулировке вопроса.)


нифига не понял )))




> "Должно" не больше, чем безначальный Бог. Если всё имеет причину, а первая причина Бог, то какова причина Бога? Причина причины Бога?


Теист на это ответи: Так же, как вы не задумываетесь о причинах происхождения Бытия, так и мы не задумываемся о причинах возникновения Бога, по тем же основаниям, что и вы: это ненужно для пути спасения. Тут мы ничем не хуже и не лучше вас.




> Буддизм дал законченный ответ (замкнутый цикл причин и следствий) там, где креационизм уйдёт в бесконечный регресс


Замкнутый цикл причин и следствий теисты называют "дурная бесконечность", запрещенная в их логике (алогичная) фигура.




> Короче говоря, безначальность сансары ничем не хуже безначальности Творца; и даже лучше: на каждую причину чётко указана её причина; а в креационизме есть ничем не объяснённая причина.


В буддизме не указана первопричина самого наличного бытия, а в теизме - только лишь внеположенного бытию Творца. Что хуже, а что лучше - это еще вопрос. *Кстати, возможно, именно этим фактом объясняется успех Европейской технологической цивилизации.*




> Не нужен: целей у мира (в отличие от стула) может и не быть.


Это вопрос вкуса: вам вот не нравится телеологичность, то есть наличие осмысленного целеполагания в мире, а иные считают, что и жить без этого не стоит.




> буддийского мира, для каждой из причин которого уже указана своя причина.


кроме причины самого Бытия )))

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Ондрий (24.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как это Будда начала не нашёл, если вместо начала он обнаружил цель причин и следствий, безначальный процесс обнаружил? Что это за вопрос, если ожидается только заранее готовый на него ответ? Начало могло быть найдено всеведающим; а могло быть и не найдено. Вопрос должен быть задан так: проверял ли всеведающий, есть ли начало у сансары? Заранее-то было неизвестно. (Если известно - то откуда? Всеведающий, что ли, это проверял? И так мы  возвращаемся к правильной формулировке вопроса.)


Вложение 14763

OMB WUT DAFUQ DID I JUST READ

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Стул создан с определённой целью. Не обязательно мир создан с некой целью, подобно стулу. Это произвольное допущение; существование мира логически не нуждается в его объяснении чьими-то целями.


Ваше высказывание: Не нужен: целей у мира (в отличие от стула) может и не быть. 
Вы не сказали, строго говоря, что стул создан. Вы сказали, что у сталу может быть цель (но не у его создателя).
Очередная ваша ошибка в использовании логики. То чнее  - в попытках ей оперировать. Ваша формулировка привела к другому следствию. Добро пожаловать в изучение матчасти

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

И почему я бросил пить пиво. Попкорн в стороне. Надо чем-то заменять

----------

Ондрий (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот чисто гипотетически - какие же тогда нюансы в буддизме нужно пофиксить, чтобы согласовать с вероятностной природой бытия?


например, сразу бросается в глаза - проблема "безначального" существования потоков сознаний и не только их принципиальное (и качественное!!! бггг) наличие, но и их "безначальная загрязненность". Еще - довольно вялый и не убедительный способ решить проблему полного детерминизма как следствия из принципа причинности и волевых импульсов из чего вытекает, в свою очередь, еще одно последующее логическое следствие - предопределенность достижения или не достижения пробуждения (ну и вообще любых целей, кои тоже есть следствие прошлых причин и не являются истинными _личными_ целями как-таковыми)

----------


## Ондрий

> 


 :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

> А вы и поверили, скажет теист )))


Можно подумать, он сам не поврил. Но разница в том, что когда-нибудь я и проверю: стану точно таким же Буддой. А вот он будет верить в любой ситуации, и проверить не сможет: поскольку Богом, способным всё знать напрямую в его системе, никогда не станет.




> нифига не понял )))


Вопрос, "Перестали ли Вы бить свою бабушку?" неправильный. Корректный вопрос: "Вашу бабушку кто-нибудь бьёт; откуда это известно?" Вопрос, "Каково начало мироздания?" неверный. Правильный вопрос: "Есть ли у мироздания  начало; и как об этом узнали?" 




> Теист на это ответи: Так же, как вы не задумываетесь о причинах происхождения Бытия, так и мы не задумываемся о причинах возникновения Бога, по тем же основаниям, что и вы: это ненужно для пути спасения. Тут мы ничем не хуже и не лучше вас.


Справедливо.




> Замкнутый цикл причин и следствий теисты называют "дурная бесконечность", запрещенная в логике (алогичная) фигура.


Это не логика, а онтология. Нет дурной бесконечности, а есть окончательный ответ: замкнутый цикл причин и следствий. Ответ с логической точки зрения безупречен; никакого регресса (бесконечного объяснения) в нём нет.




> В буддизме не указана первопричина наличного бытия, а в теизме - только лишь внеположенного бытию Творца. Что хуже, а что лучше - это еще вопрос.


Лучше то, что работает. Произвольно можно придумать множество самых вычурных и заковыристых вещей, не объясняя их причин, и что это доказывает, чем это лучше? 




> Это вопрос вкуса: вам вот не нравится телеологичность, то есть наличие осмысленного целеполагания в мире, а иные считают, что и жить без этого не стоит.


Есть замысел Будды о том, как он принёс в наш мир Учение, создал условия для его сохранения, и как поддерживает практиков по сей день.




> кроме причины самого Бытия )))


Какова причина Бога, если всему нужна причина? Если же не всему нужна причина, то и безначальная дхармата в ней не нуждается.

----------


## Германн

> Ваше высказывание: Не нужен: целей у мира (в отличие от стула) может и не быть. 
> Вы не сказали, строго говоря, что стул создан. Вы сказали, что у сталу может быть цель (но не у его создателя).
> Очередная ваша ошибка в использовании логики. То чнее  - в попытках ей оперировать. Ваша формулировка привела к другому следствию. Добро пожаловать в изучение матчасти


Всё это мелочные придирки к оговоркам человека, в высоком темпе дискутирующего  с несколькими собеседниками. Займитесь делом: если хотите спорить, то ищите настоящие противоречия. (Я только "за".)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ага. Философия. Которая говорит что термины теряют смысл.


О, от такой философии действительно следует избавляться, и поскорее  :Smilie: 




> Содержание абсолютного уровня не очень-то хорошо показывается терминами относителнього бытия.


Содержание философской доктрины действительно не очень хорошо излагать бытовым языком. Местные гелугпинцы этого никак не поймут.




> Ага. Десять расссс. В праджня парамите сказано, что фактически до первого бхуми - всё будет обычной логикой и мудростью. А то, что будет потом, будет скорее неконцептуальным.


Что будет потом? Что-то там этакое будет, но из-за недостатка слов никто не смог это рассказать? Увы.




> Буддийская логика - в общем то обычная.


Так и "в праджня парамите" говорится для обычных буддистов, у которых в тот период (до 4-5 вв.) не было даже _обычной буддийской логики_, отчего рвали их брахманисты в диспутах и посмеивались.




> Слово "не вполне" хорошо показывает что выражается. А просто представьте то, что вне выражений, слов, ощущений, умопостроений и пр. Вот это и будет ближе к собственно реальности.


Реальность вне _всякого_ познания? Германну будет интересно об этом узнать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё это мелочные придирки к оговоркам человека, в высоком темпе дискутирующего  с несколькими собеседниками. Займитесь делом: если хотите спорить, то ищите настоящие противоречия.


Это не мелкие придирки к человеку, который просто неспособен вести диспут. Это просто указание на очередную нелепость и то что он не способен придерживаться ясно какой-то позиции. А соответственно - не может выстраивать непротиворечивые фразы. Ну а про незнание вами материалов вам все говорят. И советы оставьте себе. Не по чину кафтан

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О, от такой философии действительно следует избавляться, и поскорее


То есть от праджня-парамиты?  :Smilie: 




> Содержание философской доктрины действительно не очень хорошо излагать бытовым языком. Местные гелугпинцы этого никак не поймут.


Эт да. Но сейчас и вам припишут то что некоторое время приписали мне благодаря Германну
Уничтожитель учения ламы Цонкапы




> Что будет потом? Что-то там этакое будет, но из-за недостатка слов никто не смог это рассказать? Увы.


потому что то что будет - вне обусловленности. А соответственно вне выражений. Добавляем и ах. То есть "Увы и ах". И это чудесно.




> Так и "в праджня парамите" говорится для обычных буддистов, у которых в тот период (до 4-5 вв.) не было даже _обычной буддийской логики_, отчего рвали их брахманисты в диспутах и посмеивались.


Логика к буддизму имеет такое же отношение как к христианству и другим религиям. Везде использовалась для укрепления своих позиций. Но и как всякое подобное знание, она строится на определенных недоказуемых аксимах, что приводит ее к ограниченности.




> Реальность вне _всякого_ познания? Германну будет интересно об этом узнать.


По сути когда мы говорим о чем-то, мы говорим тоько о том - что мы воспринимаем. То есть про ощущения, ментальные образы и пр. Самого объекта при этом не достигаем однако. В дхарма-дхармата-вибванге подобное утверждение есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какова причина Бога, если всему нужна причина? Если же не всему нужна причина, то и безначальная дхармата в ней не нуждается.


Вы забыли: безначальная дхармата - это у индуистов (экачитта), а у нас с вами миллиарды безначальных дхармат, которые по непонятной причине 1) возникли и 2) омрачились.
И потом: каждая из этих "безначальных дхармат" в принципе является наблюдаемым (в интроспекции из состояния всеведения), то есть относится к феноменальному бытию. И вот о причинах возникновения феноменального бытия имеет смысл спрашивать (а ответа у вас нету). О причинах же бытия внефеноменального, каковым является Бог, вопрошать как-то довольно нелепо: что может знать тварь о причинах бытия своего Творца? )))

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Ондрий (24.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И вот о причинах возникновения феноменального бытия имеет смысл спрашивать.


Почему?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему?


Потому что сама категория "причинность" имеет смысл в сфере феноменального и относительно феноменального. Феноменальное - значит, умопостижимое, а установление причинности и есть умопостижение. Бог же, как создатель феноменального бытия, сам должен быть внефеноменален. А значит и непостижим (никак помимо собственного откровения).
Дойдя до предела познания теист говорит: все познанное мною в целом должно иметь причину, и эта причина именуется "Бог-творец".
Будучи причиной всего феноменального и познаваемого, сам он с необходимостью должен быть внефеноменален и непознаваем.

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Уничтожитель учения ламы Цонкапы


Не знаю, как уничтожение учения Цонкапы - учение же Долпопы уничтожено в качестве Будда-Дхармы тем фактом, что его носители неспособны отличить онтологию Долпопы от шиваитской. Разницы, если не брать второстепенные детали, просто нет.

----------


## Германн

> Потому что сама категория "причинность" имеет смысл в сфере феноменального и относительно феноменального. Феноменальное - значит, умопостижимое, а установление причинности и есть умопостижение. Бог же, как создатель феноменального бытия, сам должен быть внефеноменален. А значит и непостижим (никак помимо собственного откровения).
> Дойдя до предела познания теист говорит: все познанное мною в целом должно иметь причину, и эта причина именуется "Бог-творец".
> Будучи причиной всего феноменального и познаваемого, сам он с необходимостью должен быть внефеноменален и непознаваем.


Причина указана, причём для каждой феноменальной причины. 

Всё познаваемое должно иметь причину (либо условия), оно и имеет. Нет смысла дублировать данное объяснение ещё и Богом: нет необходимости, Бог это лишняя сущность.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всё же я опять не понял: причина указана, причём для каждой феноменальной причины. Всё познаваемое должно иметь причину (либо условия), оно и имеет. Нет смысла дублировать данное объяснение ещё и Богом: нет необходимости, Бог это лишняя сущность.


Бог - причина всего наличного бытия в целом. В конечном итоге - самого факта наличия. То есть бытия как такового и всех имеющихся в нем причин, то есть законов природы, которые являются своего рода "воплощением мыслей Бога о бытии".
Свобода же твари не сотворена, а дарована (или отражена), поэтому она сама может выполнять роль причинности внутри бытия.
Ну то есть так примерно ответил бы вам теист (если б имел достаточно терпения с вами разговаривать)

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Ондрий (24.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То есть от праджня-парамиты?


От той, по которой "термины теряют смысл". От той, которая ведёт к амнезии, глоссолалии и экстазу  :Smilie: 




> потому что то что будет - вне обусловленности. А соответственно вне выражений.


Вне выражений находятся _ощущения_. Потому что мысли и только мысли, как традиционно считают, допускают словесное выражение.
Чистое ощущение _вне обусловленности ошибками_, потому что ошибки--в мышлении (клиштаманас).




> Логика к буддизму имеет такое же отношение как к христианству и другим религиям. Везде использовалась для укрепления своих позиций.
>  Но и как всякое подобное знание, она строится на определенных недоказуемых аксимах, что приводит ее к ограниченности.


Эта "ограниченность" позволяет создать логику как инструмент (и получать пользу). Ограничений нет в бреде.
Далее, буддийская логика--часть эпистемологии, а это как раз наука о познании того, что есть: значит, об устранении авидьи.




> По сути когда мы говорим о чем-то, мы говорим тоько о том - что мы воспринимаем. То есть про ощущения, ментальные образы и пр. Самого объекта при этом не достигаем однако. В дхарма-дхармата-вибванге подобное утверждение есть.


Ага. Зато там нет того, что Вы утверждали выше: будто объект познаётся ещё как-то, кроме как с помощью ощущения и мышления.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.09.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Бог - причина всего наличного бытия в целом. В конечном итоге - самого факта наличия. То есть бытия как такового и всех имеющихся в нем причин, то есть законов природы, которые являются своего рода "воплощением мыслей Бога о бытии".
> Свобода же твари не сотворена, а дарована (или отражена), поэтому она сама может выполнять роль причинности внутри бытия.
> Ну то есть так примерно ответил бы вам теист (если б имел достаточно терпения с вами разговаривать)


А как можно познакомиться с феноменом: "наличного бытия в целом"? Какие у него качества?

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как можно познакомиться с феноменом: "наличного бытия в целом"? Какие у него качества?


Просто посмотреть вокруг и вовнутрь. Все, что так видится, это и есть наличное бытие.
Это простая регистрация факта наличия, таковости вещей и состояний.

----------


## Дубинин

Тоесть меня родил Бог? Стул сделал не Иван Степанович а Бог? Мыслит в моей голове Бог?

----------


## Германн

> Бог - причина всего наличного бытия в целом. В конечном итоге - самого факта наличия. То есть бытия как такового и всех имеющихся в нем причин, то есть законов природы, которые являются своего рода "воплощением мыслей Бога о бытии".
> Свобода же твари не сотворена, а дарована (или отражена), поэтому она сама может выполнять роль причинности внутри бытия.
> Ну то есть так примерно ответил бы вам теист (если б имел достаточно терпения с вами разговаривать)


И я бы сказал: хорошо, замечательно, такова Ваша вера. Но мне-то зачем в Бога-Творца верить? Необходимости вводить такое дополнительное объяснение нет никакой; если же опыт человеческий имеет начало во времени, это исключает свободу. И много других противоречий (между благостью Творца и рискованной жизнью твари) можно найти; а мне не хотелось бы в Совершенном какие-то логические противоречия находить. Главное же, я должен буду отказаться от причинно-зависимого возникновения как Учения Будды, признать совершенную Дхарму недостаточной, переосмыслить шуньяваду - отступить от Прибежища. Буддисту это не нужно - пусть даже вера в Бога-Творца и полезна другим, учит нравственности, ведёт теистов к рождению в раю. Я-то сам в ваджрный ад попаду.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> От той, по которой "термины теряют смысл". От той, которая ведёт к амнезии, глоссолалии и экстазу


Четвертая печать согласно праджня-парамите. А попросту - необусловленность. Опять приходим к тому, что формальная логика нужна только на относительном уровне




> Вне выражений находятся _ощущения_. Потому что мысли и только мысли, как традиционно считают, допускают словесное выражение.
> Чистое ощущение _вне обусловленности ошибками_, потому что ошибки--в мышлении (клиштаманас).


Ощущения относятся к сознанию. И являются обусловленными. По этой причине их нельзя отнести к высшей реальности




> Эта "ограниченность" позволяет создать логику как инструмент (и получать пользу). Ограничений нет в бреде.
> Далее, буддийская логика--часть эпистемологии, а это как раз наука о познании того, что есть: значит, об устранении авидьи.


А теперь ссылку на тексты сутр и тантр в студию. А не комментарии. Логика вводилась как дополнительный метод, но не как основной. По сути игра терминами приводит к замене одних оков на другие




> Ага. Зато там нет того, что Вы утверждали выше: будто объект познаётся ещё как-то, кроме как с помощью ощущения и мышления.


Мышление не оперирует с внешним объектом, а только с тем что воспринято. и с внутренними образами, ярлыками и пр.
или вы про дхарма-дхармата-вибхангу? Там там говорится про осознавание чего-то. Которое сугубо индивидуально. Что приводит к тому что объекты у всех разные даже на относителньом уровне. Даже если мы просто смотрим на один "внешний объект".

Хорошего вечера  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И я бы сказал: хорошо, замечательно, такова Ваша вера. Но мне-то зачем в Бога-Творца верить?


Ну так и я примерно то же самое топикстартеру и сказал: пустая затея пытаться опровергнуть креационизм логическими доводами.
Лучше просто дружить, если человек хороший )))

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Сергей Ч (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тоесть меня родил Бог? Стул сделал не Иван Степанович а Бог? Мыслит в моей голове Бог?


Нет, но сам факт наличия материи и закономерностей (причинности) имеет свое начало в воле Бога, по мнению теистов.
А мысли в голове и побуждения в сердце - они наши собственные.

----------


## Германн

Не знаю, кому как, а я ещё подростком "переел" отказ от логики в религии. Когда ходил, смотрел и выбирал. Лично мне такой стиль не подходит. Если бы буддизм не был связным логически, я бы не принял Прибежища. Абсурда и паралогизма в жизни и так хватает. Не верю, что хаос и невнятица к чему-то хорошему приведут.

Но конечно, если отказаться от логики, все религии - вопрос вкуса. Если мораль не страдает, то сравнивать их, и выбирать рационально, невозможно. Всё равнозначно.

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, но сам факт наличия материи и закономерностей (причинности) имеет свое начало в воле Бога, по мнению теистов.
> А мысли в голове и побуждения в сердце - они наши собственные.


Ага- понимаю. У меня случилась непонятка (в *моих* мыслях): а вот кто сделал- " ...сам факт наличия материи и закономерностей (причинности)..."? И далее думаю *свои* мысли: "это сделал Бог! (ну или Гом, или Бум), в общем я так думаю! Теперь понятно))))

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну так и я примерно то же самое топикстартеру и сказал: пустая затея пытаться опровергнуть креационизм логическими доводами.
> Лучше просто дружить, если человек хороший )))


Опровергнуть креационизм *можно*: было бы от чего отталкиваться. Что-то должно быть настолько значимым, что противоречие с ним недопустимо. Для меня это (не абсолютная) свобода человеческих решений; как и для многих христиан. Поскольку точно знаю, что творение "из ничего" несовместимо со свободой - что бы ни происходило, всегда помню, что есть или свобода, или Бог-Творец. И это укрепляет в вере, защищает от искушений и наваждений. (Правда, сейчас их уже нет. Но раньше были.)

А вот христиане защищаются не логикой. Как сказано в "Отечнике" (сборник свт. Игнатия Брянчанинова), есть вещи, которые даны для размышления - а есть вещи для созерцания, только для наблюдения. Вот для меня такого нет. Можно думать и устранять явный абсурд на любом уровне.

Спасибо всем Буддам за нашу логически безупречную Дхарму.

----------


## Ондрий

> И это укрепляет в вере, защищает от искушений и наваждений.


... и избавляет нас от лукавого. Аминь!

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поскольку точно знаю, что творение "из ничего" несовместимо со свободой - что бы ни происходило, всегда помню, что есть или свобода, или Бог-Творец..


Вы просто гипнотизируете себя собственными мыслительными конструкциями. Творение из ничего вовсе не исключает свободы сотворенных существ, тут нет никакого логического запрета.

----------

Ондрий (24.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> ... и избавляет нас от лукавого. Аминь!


А что ж Вы думаете. Бога нет. Но злые духи (тот же класс гьялпо) существуют; от них большой вред - что буддистам, что христианам. Лучше не сталкиваться с гьялпо, да.

----------


## Германн

> Вы просто гипнотизируете себя собственными мыслительными конструкциями. Творение из ничего вовсе не исключает свободы сотворенных существ, тут нет никакого логического запрета.


Если Вы покажете мне это на примере подробно разобранного мной процесса, и я увижу, как это возможно - то я соглашусь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post619989

----------


## Ондрий

бога нет, а духи есть. логика хоть куда.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Гагарин летал, дхармадхату не видал!

----------

Вантус (01.10.2013), Ондрий (24.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> бога нет, а духи есть. логика хоть куда.


"Да, Скифы — мы! Да, азиаты — мы, — С раскосыми и жадными очами!" (с)

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Алик

Каждый раз, когда открываю эту тему, её название мне видится как опровержение кретинизма, прямо наваждение какое-то.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если Вы покажете мне это на примере подробно разобранного мной процесса, и я увижу, как это возможно - то я соглашусь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post619989


я уже сказал: ваша ошибка в том, что вы полагаете, будто мотивы и побуждения непременно должны твориться вместе с тварью.
тогда это и правда стало бы несвободой, но такой обязательности нет - она ни из чего не следует.
творятся лишь обстоятельства, и они не отменяют свободы как и кармические обстоятельства воплощения в буддизме.
ум же с причущей ему свободой не является ни вещью, ни отсутствием вещи, поэтому он не нуждается в творении - это чистая потенциальность, способность к самоосознаванию, дар богов, частица их естества. так что ваше мнение о непременном логическом запрете на свободу для сотворенного существа - ошибочное )))

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> я уже сказал: ваша ошибка в том, что вы полагаете, будто мотивы и побуждения непременно должны твориться вместе с тварью.


Человек творится без любых предпосылок к мотивам; без сферы мотивации вообще? Так это робот. Если же мотивы человека существовали до его творения - то и сам человек, чьи это мотивы, до своего творения уже существовал. Так это не творение.




> тогда это и правда стало бы несвободой, но такой обязательности нет - она ни из чего не следует.


Вообще-то следует. Из того простого соображения, что сфера мотивов - неотъемлемая часть человека. Если нет свободно принимаемых решений (не абсолютно, но в какой-то степени), то и личности нет: это робот. Если же есть свободно принимаемые решения человека ещё до его творения, то и сам человек уже существовал до него. Какое же это творение?




> творятся лишь обстоятельства, и они не отменяют свободы как и кармические обстоятельства воплощения в буддизме.


Вы рассуждаете так, что свобода решений человека существовала ещё до его сотворения: и вот, когда сотворён человек, то всё в нём стало обстоятельствами для свободных решений по этому поводу. Но ведь всё, что только есть в человеке, создаётся в момент творения. То, что в нём создаёт Творец, не предлагается свободе человека, которого вообще ещё нет. 




> ум же с причущей ему свободой не является ни вещью, ни отсутствием вещи, поэтому он не нуждается в творении


О да. Я же и говорю, что творение свободной личности принципиально невозможно. Есть только один способ представить наличие свободы: безначальная дхармата / дхармадхату.




> - это чистая потенциальность, способность к самоосознаванию, дар богов,


Вах - дар богов! Вы думаете, что если сказать слово "дар", это сразу же всё делает возможным? А есть ли такой дар, как окончательное Пробуждение: просто так, внезапно, без условий и причин? Не всё можно подарить. Если свободы уже не было, то подарить её логически невозможно. (Как можно подарить природу Будды сыну бесплодной женщины, если природы Будды изначально не было?)




> частица их естества.


А, естество богов. Так и сказали бы, что мы - безначальные боги, не лишённые свободы.  Это можно понять. Но творение "из ничего", творение человека с нуля-то здесь при чём?




> так что ваше мнение о непременном логическом запрете на свободу для сотворенного существа - ошибочное )))


Неужели?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Каждый раз, когда открываю эту тему, её название мне видится как опровержение кретинизма, прямо наваждение какое-то.


А это как раз нормально, если вспомнить этимологию слова "кретинизм"  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

Единственный способ защитить теологию - это прямо сказать, что Бог превыше логики. Но это конец всякой  демаркации истинных и ложных учений. Религия становится делом вкуса - а не разумного выбора. Так теисты и должны к вопросу относиться. "В молчании передаётся Бог"; "вера дар Божий" - это неуязвимая для критики позиция.

Вот, например: 

"В заключение заметим, что воззрение и метафизический аппарат мадхьямаки-жентонг в том своём аспекте, который ориентирован на описание абсолютной реальности, и в силу самой природы процесса познания абсолюта высших учений *выходит за пределы формальной логики* и опирается на диалектический способ мышления. Это значит, что он пребывает вне области применимости методов прасангики и, следовательно, та критика, которой была подвергнута мадхьямака-жентонг со стороны последователей мадхьямака-прасангики, ни в коей мере не может считаться хоть сколько-нибудь корректной и адекватной реальному положению дел" - Александр Орлов. О сфере применимости прасангики.

"Смотрите, братья, чтобы кто не увлек вас философией и пустым обольщением, по преданию человеческому, по стихиям мира, а не по Христу" - Апостол Павел, 2-е Кол.: 8.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Единственный способ защитить теологию - это прямо сказать, что Бог превыше логики. Но это конец всякой  демаркации истинных и ложных учений. Религия становится делом вкуса - а не разумного выбора. Так теисты и должны к вопросу относиться. "В молчании передаётся Бог"; "вера дар Божий" - это неуязвимая для критики позиция.


Единственный способ утвердить возможность освобождения от сансары - это прямо сказать, что результирующее состояние, состояние Полной пробужденности - превыше логики. Но это конец всякой  демаркации истинных и ложных учений. Религия становится делом вкуса - а не разумного выбора. Так буддисты и к этому вопросу относятся: "Неизреченная, неописуемая и непостижимая умом Дхармакая"; "вера в возможность выхода за пределы закона причинности" - это неуязвимая для критики позиция.

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Единственный способ утвердить возможность освобождения от сансары - это прямо сказать, что результирующее состояние, состояние Полной пробужденности - превыше логики. Но это конец всякой  демаркации истинных и ложных учений. Религия становится делом вкуса - а не разумного выбора. Так буддисты и к этому вопросу относятся: "Неизреченная, неописуемая и непостижимая умом Дхармакая"; "вера в возможность выхода за пределы закона причинности" - это неуязвимая для критики позиция.


Смотря какие буддисты. "Праманаварттику" вроде никто пока не отменял.  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Человек творится без любых предпосылок к мотивам; без сферы мотивации вообще? Так это робот. Если же мотивы человека существовали до его творения - то и сам человек, чьи это мотивы, до своего творения уже существовал. Так это не творение.


Все мотивы и побуждения существуют как возможность. А выбор осуществляется свободно, в каждый данный момент.

Акт выбора реализуется в каждый момент настоящего, почему он должен непременно твориться изначально? навязывать такое как необходимое - просто глупость под видом философии, имхо.

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Смотря какие буддисты. "Праманаварттику" вроде никто пока не отменял.


Уже обсуждали: Праманаварттика не рассматривает метафизические вопросы: Тела Просветления, Пути и так далее.

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Все мотивы и побуждения существуют как возможность.


Если они существуют. Но до момента творения ничего нет - нет и этих возможностей. 




> А выбор осуществляется свободно, в каждый данный момент.


Какая может быть свобода в сам момент творения с нуля? Всё, что только ни есть в человеке, в это самый момент создаётся не человеком, а Богом. Тотальное определение всего со стороны.




> Акт выбора реализуется в каждый момент настоящего,


И в чём же выбор твари в тот момент, когда она тотально, целиком творится Богом - внешней силой?




> почему он должен непременно твориться изначально? навязывать такое как необходимое - просто глупость под видом философии, имхо.


(С любопытством.) Неужели до сих пор не понимаете, что значит сам момент творения? Тотальное определение твари извне. Тотальное определение извне = полная несвобода.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Все мотивы и побуждения существуют как возможность. А выбор осуществляется свободно, в каждый данный момент.


В принципе это конечно правильно. Но вот я последнее время стал сильно сомневаться я ли принимаю сам решение, совершаю некий выбор свободно, или этот выбор "навеян", неким образом мне навязан.
 Простой пример: реклама или более широко -информационное пространство. Эта информационная, рекламная среда практически полностью определяет наши предпочтения , вкусы и выбор. Можно возразить - не надо вестись . Но ведь человек никогда не жил и не может жить вне этой среды. Эта среда определяет  наш язык, словарь в конце концов. Так как практически можно осуществить свободный выбор в каждый момент?

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> "Неизреченная, неописуемая и непостижимая умом Дхармакая"; "вера в возможность выхода за пределы закона причинности"


Это не противоречит формальной логике. Это истинные суждения; закон исключённого третьего; закон тождества действуют. Нельзя "диалектически" сказать, что всеведение Будды - то же самое, что неведение ограниченного существа. Нельзя "диалектически" сказать, что "неизреченная, неописуемая и непостижимая умом Дхармакая" =   "легко вербализуемая, точно описуемая, доступная концептуальному пониманию Дхармакая".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (С любопытством.) Неужели до сих пор не понимаете, что значит сам момент творения? Тотальное определение твари извне.


Это произвольное суждение, ничем не обоснованное. Нет такой обязательности.




> И в чём же выбор твари в тот момент, когда она тотально, целиком творится Богом - внешней силой?


В свободном выборе собственных действий в рамках имеющихся обстоятельств (и на основе этих обстоятельств)

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не противоречит формальной логике.


Так и непостижимость Творца не противоречит формальной логике (по крайней мере вашей): Он или постижим или нет, а третьего не дано )))

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это произвольное суждение, ничем не обоснованное. Нет такой обязательности.


Нет творения всего в мотивационной сфере человека в момент её  творения?
Нет полного определения Творцом всего того, что он творит в этот момент с нуля?

----------


## Германн

> Так и непостижимость Творца не противоречит формальной логике (по крайней мере вашей): Он или постижим или нет, а третьего не дано )))


Тогда как можно отказываться от формальной логики, заклиная не принимать всерьёз логическую критику жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи? Как же отказываться от формальной логики при анализе богословия? Я и не отказываюсь от того, от чего нельзя отказаться. Истинное учение не может быть внутренне противоречивым.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет творения всего в мотивационной сфере человека в момент её  творения?


нет конечно
а с чего вы взяли, что это должно быть?

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Германн

В историческом буддизме есть такая ошибка, как отождествление Дхармакаи-Основы с Дхармакаей-Плодом. Когда природа Будды = всеведение Будды. Это так же нелогично, как и творение свободы из ничего (буддисты тоже ошибались).

----------


## Германн

_Нет творения всего в мотивационной сфере человека в момент её творения?_



> нет конечно
> а с чего вы взяли, что это должно быть?


Ну как же. Это же творение из ничего, то есть с нуля. А если что-то не творится в момент творения, то оно уже есть. Или получается неполное творение, когда в мотивах что-то не доделано, что там должно быть. 

Так и есть.
Свобода или безначальна - или свобода выпадает в момент творения сферы мотивации.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Нет творения всего в мотивационной сфере человека в момент её творения?_
> 
> Ну как же. Это же творение из ничего, то есть с нуля. А если что-то не творится в момент творения, то оно уже есть. Или получается неполное творение, когда в мотивах что-то не доделано, что там должно быть. 
> 
> Так и есть.
> Свобода или безначальна - или свобода выпадает в момент творения сферы мотивации.


Я уже говорил вам, что ум - это не вещь и не отсутствие вещи. Он в его свободнях проявлениях в настоящем не нуждается в творении.
Если вы этого не понимаете - ничем не могу помочь )))
Некоторые считают, что человек думает словами, и переубедить их невозможно - иной возможности они просто не видят, потому что не имеют такого опыта.

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

> Истинное учение не может быть внутренне противоречивым.


не стоит, однако, забывать, что любая достоверность является таковой лишь по общепринятому мнению. а дхармата не определяется в рамках несовместимых дхарм "существует"/"не существует". внутренняя непротиворечивость только лишь подводит к выходу из крайностей, и не является собственно выходом. поскольку признание существования непротиворечивости per se - уже противоречивость.

----------


## Германн

> Я уже говорил вам, что ум - это не вещь и не отсутствие вещи. Он в его свободнях проявлениях в настоящем не нуждается в творении.


Ну да. Дхармата / дхармадхату безначальна; не самость; и в творении не нуждается.




> Если вы этого не понимаете - ничем не могу помочь )))


Немного понимаю, но при чём здесь креационизм? Это буддизм.

----------


## Tong Po

> Опровергнуть креационизм *можно*: было бы от чего отталкиваться. Что-то должно быть настолько значимым, что противоречие с ним недопустимо. Для меня это (не абсолютная) свобода человеческих решений; как и для многих христиан. Поскольку точно знаю, что творение "из ничего" несовместимо со свободой - что бы ни происходило, всегда помню, что есть или свобода, или Бог-Творец. И это укрепляет в вере, защищает от искушений и наваждений. (Правда, сейчас их уже нет. Но раньше были.)
> 
> А вот христиане защищаются не логикой. Как сказано в "Отечнике" (сборник свт. Игнатия Брянчанинова), есть вещи, которые даны для размышления - а есть вещи для созерцания, только для наблюдения. Вот для меня такого нет. Можно думать и устранять явный абсурд на любом уровне.
> 
> Спасибо всем Буддам за нашу логически безупречную Дхарму.



Да ё- моё!!! Отсутствие свободы воли *НЕ ОПРОВЕРГАЕТ* к реационизм. Кроме того, термин "свобода воли" понимается в, например, Православии довольно узко:

"Свобода – дарованная Богом способность человеческой воли к непринужденному избранию добра."
Само "добро" также имеет достаточно узкое значение:
"Добро – исполнение человеком Божественной воли, ведущей его к духовному совершенству, а также Сам Бог как Источник духовного совершенства."

священник Даниил Сысоев:
"Добро, с точки зрения христианства, есть следование воле Бога, а зло есть нарушение воли Бога."

Вот и попробуйте своими "логическими выкладками" опровергнуть именно это, а не то, что. вам удобно.

Обоснование:
Созданный по Образу Божьему человек также обладает даром свободной воли. «Если человек сотворен по Образу блаженного и пресущественного Божества, а Божество свободно и имеет волю по естеству, то и человек, как Образ Божества, свободен по естеству и имеет волю» (св. Иоанн Дамаскин).

А лютеране так и вовсе не верят в свободу воли, фактически:

По Лютеру, Свобода воли есть вымысел (figmentum) или пустое название без действительного предмета (лат. titulus sine re). «Бог ничего не предузнает случайным образом, но все неизменной, вечной и безошибочной волей предусматривает, предустановляет и исполняет. Этой молнией (лат. hoc fulmine) повергается и совершенно стирается свобода воли. Отсюда непреложно следует: все, что мы делаем, все, что происходит, хотя и кажется нам случайным и отменимым, воистину, однако, совершается необходимо и неизменно, если смотреть на волю Божию». Этим не упраздняется воля, потому что абсолютная необходимость не есть то же, что внешнее принуждение.

Валяйте, опровергайте логикой. Не выйдет, уверяю. Потому как умозаключение у авраамистов высшей праманой не является.

----------

Eugene G. (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Ондрий (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет творения всего в мотивационной сфере человека в момент её  творения?
> Нет полного определения Творцом всего того, что он творит в этот момент с нуля?


Свобода воли присуще христианскому Богу, то есть она была *ДО* акта Творения. Человек создан по образу и подобию Бога, потому обладает схожими качествами. В смысле - см. мой пост выше, с цитатами.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> В историческом буддизме есть такая ошибка, как отождествление Дхармакаи-Основы с Дхармакаей-Плодом. Когда природа Будды = всеведение Будды. Это так же нелогично, как и творение свободы из ничего (буддисты тоже ошибались).


А христианский Бог свободу води* НЕ ТВОРИЛ* - это Его неотъемлимое качество существующее вечно как и Он Сам. Таково понимание христиан. См. Выше. И "свобода воли" человека понимается там в крайне узком смысле. См. выше.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Нестыковка получается в том, что Творец создал несовершенных тварей, которые имеют якобы выбор следовать воле божьей и тем самым приближаться к совершенству. Если посмотреть на животных хищников, то они никак не могут приблизиться к совершенству поскольку чтобы выжить они убивают других животных, причиняя им жестокие мучения, что является грехом. Вопрос - зачем тогда были созданы эти твари, если они никак не приближаются к чему-то хорошему, не создают добра? Или почему люди следуют злу, а не добру. Гораздо было бы проще создать тварей уже склонных к добру, чтобы они наслаждались жизнью. Живи и радуйся, но нет. Люди убивают друг друга, мучают, пытают и испытывают крайние другие страдания. Тогда Бог творец получается изверг, поскольку он это все изначально замутил. Второе это то, что твари несовершенны, хотя зачем их создавать несовершенными непонятно. Создал бы творец сразу рай и райских живых существ без возможности впадения в грех. Если они впали в грех то это уже ошибка программная, они не совершенные твари, а твари способные впасть в грех и страдания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нестыковка получается в том, что Творец создал несовершенных тварей, которые имеют якобы выбор следовать воле божьей и тем самым приближаться к совершенству. Если посмотреть на животных хищников, то они никак не могут приблизиться к совершенству поскольку чтобы выжить они убивают других животных, причиняя им жестокие мучения, что является грехом. Вопрос - зачем тогда были созданы эти твари, если они никак не приближаются к чему-то хорошему, не создают добра? Или почему люди следуют злу, а не добру. Гораздо было бы проще создать тварей уже склонных к добру, чтобы они наслаждались жизнью. Живи и радуйся, но нет. Люди убивают друг друга, мучают, пытают и испытывают крайние другие страдания. Тогда Бог творец получается изверг, поскольку он это все изначально замутил. Второе это то, что твари несовершенны, хотя зачем их создавать несовершенными непонятно. Создал бы творец сразу рай и райских живых существ без возможности впадения в грех. Если они впали в грех то это уже ошибка программная, они не совершенные твари, а твари способные впасть в грех и страдания.


Так в христианстве нигде и не говориться, что животные обладают свободой воли, в любом смысле. Так что животным в стремлении к совершенству христианской теологией априорно отказано и, таким образом, этот аргумент - опять мимо. А для чего именно они были сотворены - см. Книгу Бытия.
И Творец человека именно сразу в Раю и создал. Со способностью к грехопадению. Зачем? Понятия не имею. Но способность к грехопадению никак не противоречит креационизму. Неблагость Бога, кстати, тоже. Вы бы хоть поверхностно ознакомились с воззрениями, которые оспаривать пытаетесь, что ли... А то фантазируете и с радостью собственные фантазии опровергаете.

----------

Eugene G. (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Ондрий (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вот и получается тогда, что Бог творец это изверг. А это никак не состыкуется с идеей доброго Бога.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот и получается тогда, что Бог творец это изверг. А это никак не состыкуется с идеей доброго Бога.


И что? Креационизм это никак не опровергает. Это во-первых, во-вторых, вопрос теодицеи очень сложный и рассматривается христианами уже много лет. Я лично все их теории не готов обсуждать -  не владею в достаточной мере материалом. Обратитесь непосредственно к православным теологам. В сети полно их сайтов.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Ондрий (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И что? Креационизм это никак не опровергает. Это во-первых, во-вторых, вопрос теодицеи очень сложный и рассматривается христианами уже много лет. Я лично все их теории не готов обсуждать -  не владею в достаточной мере материалом. Обратитесь непосредственно к православным теологам. В сети полно их сайтов.


Это опровергает саму идею такого сотворения и идею Бога творца. Бог творец очень очень добрый товарищ должен быть, а тут такое творится... Тогда он не добрый, но это противоречит идее доброго Бога. Как добрый Бог мог сотворить что-то несовершенное с возможностью впадения в грех. Это логическое противоречие.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это опровергает саму идею такого сотворения и идею Бога творца. Бог творец очень очень добрый товарищ должен быть, а тут такое творится... Тогда он не добрый, но это противоречит идее доброго Бога. Как добрый Бог мог сотворить что-то несовершенное с возможностью впадения в грех. Это логическое противоречие.


Нет, не опровергает. Каким образом? Почему это Бог-творец должен быть очень и очень добрый товарищ именно в том смысле, который вкладываете в это Вы? Откуда это следует? И почму это Бог должен творит обязательно "нечто совершенное"? С какой стати? Он творил нечто с возможностью совершенствоваться. И нечто без такой возможности. Ему так захотелось. В чём проблема? И каким именно образом "Злой" Бог противоречит теории креационизма? И "нейтральный" Бог? Почему "злой" Бог не может быть первопричиной? И, потом, Вы внимательно прочитали про "образ и подобие"? Если внимательно, то должны были понять, что человек тоже в каком-то смысле творец. И вполне способен творить зло и стремится к добру. При чём эти категории нужно понимать строго в христианском смысле. И не нужно христианским понятиям "добра" и "зла" приписывать буддийские, индуистские, светские, в конце-концов, смыслы. Их там нет.

----------

Eugene G. (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Ондрий (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет, не опровергает. Каким образом? Почему это Бог-творец должен быть очень и очень добрый товарищ именно в том смысле, который вкладываете в это Вы? Откуда это следует? И почму это Бог должен творит обязательно "нечто совершенное"? С какой стати? Он творил нечто с возможностью совершенствоваться. И нечто без такой возможности. Ему так захотелось. В чём проблема?


ПОсмотрите на распространенную молитву 

Господи, Великий Милосердный, во всех моих делах и словах руководи моими мыслями и чувствами. Во всех непредвиденных обстоятельствах не дай мне забыть, что все ниспослано Тобой.

 Господи, дай мне разумно действовать с каждым из ближних моих, никого не огорчая и никого не смущая.

 Господи, дай мнё силу перенести утомление сего дня и все события в течение его. Руководи моею волею и научи молится и полюбить всех нелицемерно. Аминь!»

То есть прямо говорится "Великий Милосердный". Какое же это милосердие с сотворением далеко несовершенного мира и тварей. Проблема в том, что если Богу так захотелось, то тогда и приходим к тому, что он далеко не добрый товарищ, однако Бог в христианстве описывается как очень добрый товарищ, достаточно посмотреть на эти слова - Великий Милосердный. Тогда он не Великий и тем более не Милосердный.

----------


## Tong Po

> ПОсмотрите на распространенную молитву 
> 
> Господи, Великий Милосердный, во всех моих делах и словах руководи моими мыслями и чувствами. Во всех непредвиденных обстоятельствах не дай мне забыть, что все ниспослано Тобой.
> 
>  Господи, дай мне разумно действовать с каждым из ближних моих, никого не огорчая и никого не смущая.
> 
>  Господи, дай мнё силу перенести утомление сего дня и все события в течение его. Руководи моею волею и научи молится и полюбить всех нелицемерно. Аминь!»
> 
> То есть прямо говорится "Великий Милосердный". Какое же это милосердие с сотворением далеко несовершенного мира и тварей. Проблема в том, что если Богу так захотелось, то тогда и приходим к тому, что он далеко не добрый товарищ, однако Бог в христианстве описывается как очень добрый товарищ, достаточно посмотреть на эти слова - Великий Милосердный. Тогда он не Великий и тем более не Милосердный.


И что? Вот такое странное представление о милосердии в христианстве. Каким образом это к теме относится? Вы понимаете о чём именно тема? Она - не о теодицее. Она о другом.

----------

Eugene G. (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Карма Палджор (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Единственный способ утвердить возможность освобождения от сансары - это прямо сказать, что результирующее состояние, состояние Полной пробужденности - превыше логики.


Это рекламный ход для завлечения в буддизм доверчивых, тугодумов и мизогностиков. Т.е., большую часть прихожан.




> Но это конец всякой  демаркации истинных и ложных учений.


Раз начало демаркации у вышепоименованного контингента отсутствовало, то это и не конец демаркации. "Ибо конец может настать лишь тому, что началось"--так разъяснил бы Вам Вашу ошибку прасангик.




> Религия становится делом вкуса - а не разумного выбора. Так буддисты и к этому вопросу относятся: "Неизреченная, неописуемая и непостижимая умом Дхармакая"; "вера в возможность выхода за пределы закона причинности" - это неуязвимая для критики позиция.


Кто о чём, а Сергей Хос о религии.

----------

Сергей Ч (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кто о чём, а Сергей Хос о религии.


Вы вырываете сказанное мною из контекста всего разговора. Прочтите внимательно пост Германа, на который дается этот ответ, и сравните с ответом. Тогда вам, возможно, станет ясно, кто о чем.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это не нарочно, я уже автоматически пропускаю всё, что пишет Германн.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И что? Вот такое странное представление о милосердии в христианстве. Каким образом это к теме относится? Вы понимаете о чём именно тема? Она - не о теодицее. Она о другом.


Это не странное представление о милосердии в христианстве. Это неувязка милосердный Господь со странным милосердием. Это относится к теме прямым образом, потому что милосердный Господь не может создать мир страданий, это нелогично и тогда он не является милосердным Богом. О чем я уже несколько раз повторяю. Всемилостивый и т.д. это все тогда ошибочные эпитеты в отношении такого Бога.

----------


## Ондрий

> "Ибо конец может настать лишь тому, что началось"--так разъяснил бы Вам Вашу ошибку прасангик


тогда у буддистов большие проблемы, ибо конец неведению не может наступить т.к. он безначален у безначальных ЖС.

Вложение 14769

----------

Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это относится к теме прямым образом, потому что милосердный Господь не может создать мир страданий, это нелогично и тогда он не является милосердным Богом. О чем я уже несколько раз повторяю. Всемилостивый и т.д. это все тогда ошибочные эпитеты в отношении такого Бога.


Мелкие "заблуждения" почитателей Б-га никак не отменяют факт его работы по Творению. Странно отказывать Б-гу в способностях к Творению на основе оценки этого с моральных позиций. Это или глупость или намеренное передергивание. Вы же почитаете своих родителей, надеюсь, вы же не считаете их злыми и аморальными, хотя они родили вас для жизни в несовершенном мире не для райской жизни, вы же не думаете, что ваши родители - не ваши родители потому, что это "аморально" - рожать детей для страданий? В огороде бузина...

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> тогда у буддистов большие проблемы, ибо конец неведению не может наступить т.к. он безначален у безначальных ЖС.


 Поскольку невежественное сознание неверно постигает объекты, оно может прекратиться в результате правильного понимания, но поскольку оно всякий раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, у него нет начала.

----------

Lungrig (26.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> тогда у буддистов большие проблемы, ибо конец неведению не может наступить т.к. он безначален у безначальных ЖС.


Это про сансару говорилось, что она безначальна (и бесконечна, ибо циклична). А чайтаскика авидья относится к санскритным, то бишь имеет начало, серединку и конец. Более того, у кшаникавадинов она мгновенна.  :Smilie: 
Не читайте за обедом адвайтинских газет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Кстати. Германну дали тайм-аут, но вдогонку - небольшой нюанс про ЛОГИКУ.
Из Кэдруба Дже - список коренных падений Ваджраяны (по Мулапаттисанграхе Ашвагхоши):

*11. Применять рассудочное мышление (kalpana) к невыразимому словами.*

Пытаться всё разложить по логичным полочкам - особенно трансцендентные переживания и понятия - это, получается, коренное падение.

----------

Aion (27.10.2013), Tong Po (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это про сансару говорилось, что она безначальна (и бесконечна, ибо циклична).
> А чайтаскика авидья относится к санскритным, то бишь имеет начало, серединку и конец. Более того, у кшаникавадинов она мгновенна. 
> Не читайте за обедом адвайтинских газет.


у вас безначальная сансара сама по себе, а жс и авидья сами по себе?  :Big Grin:  оригинально
А жс, значит у вас родятся в сансаре от Духа Святаго и имеют этим начало с полным комплектом клеш?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати. Германну дали тайм-аут, но вдогонку - небольшой нюанс про ЛОГИКУ.
> Из Кэдруба Дже - список коренных падений Ваджраяны (по Мулапаттисанграхе Ашвагхоши):
> 
> *11. Применять рассудочное мышление (kalpana) к невыразимому словами.*
> 
> Пытаться всё разложить по логичным полочкам - особенно трансцендентные переживания и понятия - это, получается, коренное падение.


Вот за что я люблю мантраяну: верят, что достаточно двигать руками по садхане, и помаленьку произойдёт фазовый переход в трансцендентальное  :Smilie:

----------

Вантус (01.10.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

а вам и не надо в это верить - это не ваш уровень понимания. Не читайте марскистко-тхеравадинских газет ни за обедом, ни после, ни вместо

----------


## Ондрий

Еше, не нужно об этом.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Еше, не нужно об этом.


Было бы у меня ваджрное посвящение - то это было бы коренное падение N 7: *Открывать тайны (guhya) незрелым [т. е. непосвящённым] людям.*  :Wink: 
Но с другой стороны - у меня достаточно сумеречный язык!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А жс, значит у вас родятся в сансаре от Духа Святаго и имеют этим начало с полным комплектом клеш?


Клеши причинны, рождение причинно. А c каких времен это повелось, неизвестно.




> у вас сансара сама по себе, а жс и авидья сами по себе?


А у Вас всё в куче?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Клеши причинны, рождение причинно. А c каких времен это повелось, неизвестно.


а рождение что потом продуцирует, не подскажете? Нашли в круге начало - вы молодец! )))



> А у Вас всё в куче?


нет, это у вас безначальная сансара не охватывается жс.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а вам и не надо в это верить - это не ваш уровень понимания.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Было бы у меня ваджрное посвящение - то это было бы коренное падение N 7 
> Но с другой стороны - у меня достаточно сумеречный язык!


Ну тогда да, тогда жгите! ))) Только не забывайте, что дело не только в личных обетах, но и провоцировании негатива у незрелых - это само по себе не совсем гут)) 

(модератор без ванга в тибетском разделе? а что, модно и молодежно!)))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну тогда да, тогда жгите! ))) Только не забывайте, что дело не только в личных обетах, но и провоцировании негатива у незрелых - это само по себе не совсем гут)) 
> 
> (модератор без ванга в тибетском разделе? а что, модно и молодежно!)))))


Так это если негатив посеется! Я же взрослый и относительно культурный человек и холивары не люблю - так что если вдруг из-за меня начнётся, то сам себе предупреждение влеплю. Обязательно, можете не сомневаться.
(я разве сказал, что у меня нет ванга?) )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> а рождение что потом продуцирует, не подскажете?


В методичках сармы этого нету?  :Facepalm: 
Думаю, не надо знать. Без ванга-то...




> нет, это у вас безначальная сансара не охватывается жс.


Коммунисты _охватывают_ коммунизм? Нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати. Германну дали тайм-аут, но вдогонку - небольшой нюанс про ЛОГИКУ.
> Из Кэдруба Дже - список коренных падений Ваджраяны (по Мулапаттисанграхе Ашвагхоши):
> 
> *11. Применять рассудочное мышление (kalpana) к невыразимому словами.*
> 
> Пытаться всё разложить по логичным полочкам - особенно трансцендентные переживания и понятия - это, получается, коренное падение.


А я даже знаю, что он на это ответит: невыразимое словами все равно охватывается рассудочной логикой (то есть законом искл. третьего), потому что оно либо невыразимо, либо либо нет, а третьего не дано )))

----------

Aion (27.10.2013), Ондрий (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> В методичках сармы этого нету? 
> Думаю, не надо знать. Без ванга-то...


уверяю вас, вы большой оптимист. ванг вам тоже не поможет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Поскольку невежественное сознание неверно постигает объекты, оно может прекратиться в результате правильного понимания, но поскольку оно всякий раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, у него нет начала.


это, разумеется, всем известно, просто не все буддийские "громкие и знаменитые фразы" можно применять к любому предмету, как это было сделано выше. Об этом и был спич. Но и в вашей фразе есть противоречие. Смена способа постижения объектов не может погасить сознание, а только сменит этот способ  :Wink: . Но тут мы уже начинаем обсуждать разницу между шраваками и махаяной. А это тут лучше не делать, да и надоело))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вообще в теме получилось как-то даже не опровергнуть креационизм, а вовсе даже косвенно его подтвердить.  :EEK!:

----------

Aion (27.10.2013), Tong Po (25.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

И с Германном как-то нехорошо получилось...  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (25.09.2013), Сергей Хос (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вообще в теме получилось как-то даже не опровергнуть креационизм, а вовсе даже косвенно его подтвердить.


Ниспровергатели из нынешних буддистов те ещё. Отстойные времена, что тут скажешь.

----------

Aion (27.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Сергей Хос (25.09.2013), Сергей Ч (25.09.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это не странное представление о милосердии в христианстве. Это неувязка милосердный Господь со странным милосердием. Это относится к теме прямым образом, потому что милосердный Господь не может создать мир страданий, это нелогично и тогда он не является милосердным Богом. О чем я уже несколько раз повторяю. Всемилостивый и т.д. это все тогда ошибочные эпитеты в отношении такого Бога.


А Вы в курсе как именно понимают христиане термин "милосердный" по отношению к Богу? К теме это прямым образом не относится. Никак. Тема - не о милосердии. О другом. И, потом, если посмотреть на христианских мучеников, то, по-видимому, страдания приближают к их Богу. Так что всё более чем логично.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А Вы в курсе как именно понимают христиане термин "милосердный" по отношению к Богу? К теме это прямым образом не относится. Никак. Тема - не о милосердии. О другом. И, потом, если посмотреть на христианских мучеников, то, по-видимому, страдания приближают к их Богу. Так что всё более чем логично.


Христиане понимают бога не как справедливого, но милосердного. Что это значит? Что он всех, отринувших грех, простит. Даже сотону. Это несправедливо, как и многое другое в деяниях христианского бога (например - испытания праведников типа Иова). Но такая уж у него личность - мало кому бы пришло в голову воплотиться в виде человека, чтобы на собственной шкуре испытать весь хоррор собственного сеттинга.

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Ондрий (25.09.2013), Сергей Хос (25.09.2013), Фил (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Смена способа постижения объектов не может погасить сознание, а только сменит этот способ . Но тут мы уже начинаем обсуждать разницу между шраваками и махаяной. А это тут лучше не делать, да и надоело))


Так не о способах речь, а том, что прекращение неведения (неважно каким способом) разрывает цепь непрестанной взаимообусловленности -_ с прекращением  невежества происходит прекращение формирователей. С прекращением формирователей происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращением имени-и-формы._ и т.д.  И особой разницы между шраваками и махаяной, признающей Пратитья-самутпаду, тут нет.

----------

Tong Po (25.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так не о способах речь, а том, что прекращение неведения (неважно каким способом) разрывает цепь непрестанной взаимообусловленности -_ с прекращением  невежества происходит прекращение формирователей. С прекращением формирователей происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращением имени-и-формы._ и т.д.  И особой разницы между шраваками и махаяной, признающей Пратитья-самутпаду, тут нет.


конечно, не о способах, это вне контекста, а о самом прекращении. Почему вы об этом подумали - мне не ведомо. Но прекращение сознания - какого именно?  У шраваков нет концепции ясного света(=_неуничтожимого_ ума) и иллюзорного тела которое "соткано" из него. Вот об этом я речь толкал). Пратитья-самутпада не касается этих вопросов, т.к. оперирует "грубыми состояниями ума", которые, кстати, не могут являться причиной "тонкого". Но это уже детали других направлений дхармы.

----------

Alex (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У шраваков нет концепции ясного света(=_неуничтожимого_ ума) и иллюзорного тела которое "соткано" из него. Вот об этом я речь толкал).


И слава Будде, что нет! ) А то, читая эту тему я действительно понял, что метафизика некоторых махаянских школ по сути ничем не отличается от метафизических изысков других религий.. :Kiss: 
Вспоминаются слова Благословенного из Саббасава сутты: 

"Вот что, монахи, называется теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений, глухоманью воззрений, суматохой воззрений, судорогой воззрений, путами воззрений. Говорю вам, монахи, что опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти, от оплакиваний, мучений, уныний, раздражений, – он не освобождается от страдания."

----------

Styeba (26.09.2013), Жека (25.09.2013), Фил (27.09.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Грубый ум подлежит методическому прекращению, а ясный свет остается вечным предметом буддийской поэтики, которую шраваки недолюбливают : )

----------

Сергей Ч (25.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> И слава Будде, что нет!


ну нет, так нет - радуйтесь этому  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (25.09.2013), Сергей Ч (25.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Грубый ум подлежит методическому прекращению, а ясный свет остается вечным предметом буддийской поэтики, которую шраваки недолюбливают : )


Не то, что недолюбливают..  просто не видят пользы в разговорах о том, что лежит за пределами обыденного опыта.  Зачем усложнять неусложняемое?  :Smilie: 

"Докуда простираются шесть сфер, дотуда простирается усложнение. Докуда простирается усложнение, дотуда простираются шесть сфер. С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта приходит конец и упокоение усложнения. "

----------

Styeba (26.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Жека (25.09.2013), Фил (27.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не то, что недолюбливают..  просто не видят пользы в разговорах о том, что лежит за пределами обыденного опыта.  Зачем усложнять *неусложняемое*?


усложнить-то всё можно. вопрос в последствиях )). у шравак гораздо проще т.з. логичности. (проблемы прабхасвары и антарабхавы нет в принципе, но сии проблемы и не поэтика ни разу, как может показаться кому-то далёкому от этого, кто начитался по верхушкам, но мнение имеет, а вполне конкретная тема для сложнейшей работы). Но это уже вопрос эстетики)

----------


## Жека

> усложнить-то всё можно. вопрос в последствиях )). у шравак гораздо проще т.з. логичности. (проблемы прабхасвары и антарабхавы нет в принципе, но сии проблемы и не поэтика ни разу, как может показаться кому-то далёкому от этого, кто начитался по верхушкам, но мнение имеет, а вполне конкретная тема для сложнейшей работы). Но это уже вопрос эстетики)


Господи, как славно, что я не эстет )

----------

Фил (27.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать. Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции.
(С)

----------

Lion Miller (26.09.2013), Magan Poh (27.09.2013), SlavaR (26.09.2013), Tong Po (26.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ниспровергатели из нынешних буддистов те ещё. Отстойные времена, что тут скажешь.


Просто надо новые формы искать, именно это я и пытался показать.
А бряцать старым оружием, которым во время оно воевали еще с каким-то неведомым Ишварой - просто глупо.
Говорят, нынешние иерархи тиб. буддизма изучают совр. философию. Послушаем со временем, что они скажут. )))

----------

Aion (25.09.2013), Tong Po (26.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ...не видят пользы в разговорах о том, что лежит за пределами обыденного опыта.


Конечно же, результаты действий, созревающие в будущих жизнях, действия из прошлых жизней, являющиеся причиной теперешних следствий, да и сама ниббана лежат в пределах обыденного опыта. Да? Бгггггггг

----------

Aion (25.09.2013), Magan Poh (27.09.2013), Поляков (25.09.2013), Сергей Хос (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

лежит, лежит - Германн это уже доказал!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И слава Будде, что нет! ) А то, читая эту тему я действительно понял, что метафизика некоторых махаянских школ по сути ничем не отличается от метафизических изысков других религий..


Ну да, спасаться верою куда спокойнее. Для тех, кому этого хватает. По этому параметру вы наверное ближе всех к теистам ))))
А мне вот нравится гностицизм, таким уж уродился.

----------

Alex (25.09.2013), Tong Po (26.09.2013), Ондрий (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конечно же, результаты действий, созревающие в будущих жизнях, действия из прошлых жизней, являющиеся причиной теперешних следствий, да и сама ниббана лежат в пределах обыденного опыта. Да? Бгггггггг


Вы видимо не поняли о чём речь. ) Ниббана как раз таки не лежит в пределах обыденного опыта. Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения шести сфер – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка. Не зря ведь сказано, что Нирвана "осуществляется, постигается мудрыми в самих себе".

----------

Styeba (26.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну да, спасаться верою куда спокойнее. Для тех, кому этого хватает. По этому параметру вы наверное ближе всех к теистам ))))
> А мне вот нравится гностицизм, таким уж уродился.


Странное у Вас представление о роли веры (саддхи) в буддизме.  Вера - лишь вспомогательный инструмент, без которого сложно двигаться по пути к Пробуждению, но уж никак не метод спасения или билет в чистые земли как у некоторых!  :Wink:

----------

Styeba (26.09.2013), Сергей Хос (25.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Да нет, на это есть комментарии, что мудрость абсолютного выражается на относительном уровне через слог А, который в относительном значении означает отрицание. "А" на индийском значит "нет". Что значит "нет", говорится, это нет самобытия явлений всех.


Санскритский префикс *а-* не отрицание мотивируемого корня означает, а направление к его значению. *к-*, *to* something по-английски.
Специально проверила себя по грамматике. Если верить Ульциферовской грамматике, которую он составлял 50 лет труда, и которая признана индусами-филологами, в хинди - то же самое.
Отрицание оно значит в латыни, это другая группа языков вообще.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Санскритский префикс *а-* не отрицание мотивируемого корня означает, а направление к его значению. *к-*, *to* something по-английски.


Это значение ā, а не nañ (которое образует отрицательные самасы, превращаясь в a[n]-).
*a*brāhmaṇam *ā*naya  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Странное у Вас представление о роли веры (саддхи) в буддизме.  Вера - лишь вспомогательный инструмент, без которого сложно двигаться по пути к Пробуждению, но уж никак не метод спасения или билет в чистые земли как у некоторых!


странная у вас манера говорить за весь буддизм  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> странная у вас манера говорить за весь буддизм


В какой буддийской традиции вера понимается именно как метод спасения, т.е. рассматривается иначе, нежели первый фактор из "пяти факторов силы" (бала), к которым еще относятся усердие, внимательность, сосредоточение, мудрость? Насколько я знаю, в общепринятом значении вера (саддха) является тем, что направляет, задает ориентацию, но не как не спасает сама по себе.


Если кому интересно, то вот как описывает роль веры Аджан Ньянадхаммо: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...r-faith-sv.htm

----------

Tong Po (26.09.2013), Фил (27.09.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

ну у понятия "вера" есть много сугубо технических аспектов в махаяне/тантре. Слово "спасение" тут немного не подходит все же.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Слово "спасение" тут немного не подходит все же.


Вот и я про тоже.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Пивет всем на всех фронтах). Отлучался надолго. Я все это не осилю, извините. Тему не закрываем, пусть народ апщаецца.

----------


## AlexТ

> Пытаться всё разложить по логичным полочкам - особенно трансцендентные переживания и понятия - это, получается, коренное падение.


Дело не только в чистой логике. Надо что бы также были эмпирические подтверждения и прагматический результат такой то теории. Помогает ли она объяснить такой то феномен лучше чем прошлая теория? Менее внутренне противоречива ли она? И т.д.  

Религиозные откровения, "_верь в это или иди прямо в Ад!_" это даже не теория которую нужно опровергать как все теории.

Бог это неопровержимое утверждение которое может защищатся от проверки через хитрый прием:
"_Бог специально прячется от нас что бы испытать нашу веру..._". 

Алекс: _Веру в какого Бога или Богов_?

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Доброй ночи.
> 
> Давайте в теме соберем все возможные аргументы в пользу опровержения креационизма, логично, последовательно, от а до я, используя все возможные буддистские источники и собственную соображалку. Спасибо заранее.


Люди пишут компютерные игры, потом играют в них. Что противоречит тому чтобы создавать вселенные и потом жить в них?

----------

Eugene G. (29.10.2013), Алексей И. (29.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Люди пишут компютерные игры, потом играют в них. Что противоречит тому чтобы создавать вселенные и потом жить в них?


А возможно ли создать так вселенную?

Даже если и возможно, то как мы можем знать что оно так и есть?

----------


## Андрей Савин

> А возможно ли создать так вселенную?
> 
> Даже если и возможно, то как мы можем знать что оно так и есть?


Всё состоит из сознания, почему бы из сознания не создать вселенную?

Чтобы знать точно, что присутствует это явление - нужно видеть глазами процесс создания. Я не помню что было до рождения - поэтому не могу с уверенностью сказать, что он происходил. Но с точки зрения логики не вижу почему этого процесса не могло быть.

К тому же в буддистской космологии говорится о таких мирах, как Нирманарати (где существа наслаждаются магическими творениями). Почему бы всей вселенной не быть магическим творением? Мне кажется что миры форм - самое место для такой деятельности, как создание миров, так как не нужно отвлекаться от процесса творения на всякую деятельность связанную с телесными потребностями, эмоциями и желаниями. Нигде не говорится что происходит в мирах Махабрам, но мне кажется это как раз место для финальных стадий создания вселенных. В более высоких мирах форм, как я понимаю, происходит творение массивов или матриц из тысяч, миллионов или миллиардов вселенных одновременно (Сахасра - космология тысяч).

----------

Фил (29.10.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Всё состоит из сознания, почему бы из сознания не создать вселенную?


A из чего состоит сознание?

----------


## Андрей Савин

> A из чего состоит сознание?


С точки зрения читтаматры, сознание - основа всего и из него всё состоит. Наверно можно сказать, что и само сознание состоит из самого себя.

----------


## AlexТ

> С точки зрения читтаматры, сознание - основа всего и из него всё состоит. Наверно можно сказать, что и само сознание состоит из самого себя.


Не является ли такое сознание самосущим ноуменом?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С точки зрения читтаматры, сознание - основа всего и из него всё состоит.


Это не так.




> Наверно можно сказать, что и само сознание состоит из самого себя.


Разумно.

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Это не так.


Поясните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Не является ли такое сознание самосущим ноуменом?


Наверно в конечном счёте все понятия являются ноуменами.

----------


## AlexТ

> Наверно в конечном счёте все понятия являются ноуменами.


То есть это концепция сознания что то типа первичной вещи-в-себе, независимой от материи?

----------


## Андрей Савин

> То есть это концепция сознания что то типа первичной вещи-в-себе, независимой от материи?


Как последователь читтаматры я считаю, что материя - есть мысль (или другими словами материя и мысль имеют одну и ту же природу). Разница между материей и мыслью в том, что материя медленнее меняется со временем по сравнению с мыслью в обыденном понимании.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как последователь читтаматры я считаю, что материя - есть мысль (или другими словами материя и мысль имеют одну и ту же природу). Разница между материей и мыслью в том, что материя медленнее меняется со временем по сравнению с мыслью в обыденном понимании.


1) Taк что причина сознания? 

2) Что случается когда человек идет, подскользнулся, упал, проснулся [_когда он бессознательный хирурги над ним работают_]... гипс...

----------


## Андрей Савин

> 1) Taк что причина сознания? 
> 
> 2) Что случается когда человек идет, подскользнулся, упал, проснулся [_когда он бессознательный хирурги над ним работают_]... гипс...


1) Что причина у причины?
2) Наверное термин 'мысль' лучше использовать вместо термина 'сознанния' чтоб не вызывать ассоциации вроде сознательного и безсознательного состояния. А вообще я имел ввиду сознание, мысль или читта как одно и то же.

----------


## AlexТ

> 1) Что причина у причины?


То есть сознание самосущее и без причинное? Атман?




> 2) Наверное термин 'мысль' лучше использовать вместо термина 'сознанния' чтоб не вызывать ассоциации вроде сознательного и безсознательного состояния. А вообще я имел ввиду сознание, мысль или читта как одно и то же.



Так как вы ответите на



> 2) Что случается когда человек идет, подскользнулся, упал, проснулся [когда он бессознательный хирурги над ним работают]... гипс...


Когда нету мысли, (да и сознания тоже) над телом другие существа могут оперировать.

----------


## Андрей Савин

> То есть сознание самосущее и без причинное? Атман?


Изначально сознание вообще без слов.




> Так как вы ответите на
> 
> 
> Когда нету мысли, (да и сознания тоже) над телом другие существа могут оперировать.


Не совсем понимаю что вы спрашиваете. Куда девается моё сознание когда я нахожусь в безсознательном состоянии? 

Я не знаю или не помню. Так же как я например не помню, что со мной происходило до рождения.

----------


## AlexТ

> Изначально сознание вообще без слов.


И какие причины этого "_изначального сознания без сло_в"?





> Не совсем понимаю что вы спрашиваете. Куда девается моё сознание когда я нахожусь в безсознательном состоянии?


Как объяснить тот факт что даже если вы безсознательны то внешний мир, хирурги, и т.д. существуют?

----------


## Андрей Савин

> И какие причины этого "_изначального сознания без сло_в"?


Если возможно вспомнить в принципе всё (а без этого, насколько я понимаю, не возможен ни закон кармы ни полное просветление и всеведение), то есть какое то начало, с которого всё пошло. Не знаю почему говорится, что сансара не имеет начала, ведь если нет начала - то какое может быть просветление, всеведение и на что опираться закону кармы?





> Как объяснить тот факт что даже если вы безсознательны то внешний мир, хирурги, и т.д. существуют?


Если возможно состояние всеведения (а я только его и могу считать полным просветлением) - то хирурги, все существа и все миры являются частью моего сознания. Что они делают без моего сознания определяется законами физики и логики и больше ничем. То есть когда я прихожу в сознание они оказываются в том состоянии, в котором обязаны находиться в соответствии с этими законами физики и логики.

----------


## AlexТ

Вы сказали что:




> хирурги, все существа и все миры являются частью моего сознания.


и



> Что они делают без моего сознания определяется законами физики и логики и больше ничем.


Как они часть вашего сознания и как они могут что то делать без вашего сознания?




> То есть когда я прихожу в сознание они оказываются в том состоянии, в котором обязаны находиться в соответствии с этими законами физики и логики.


Чем это отличается от объективной реальности которая независима от вашего сознания?

----------

Фил (30.10.2013)

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Как они часть вашего сознания и как они могут что то делать без вашего сознания?


Не уверен, что всё происходит без моего сознания. Возможно, что сознание присутствует - но в другой реальности. Когда я возвращаюсь в ту реальность в которой нахожусь сейчас - я забываю то, что происходило в той реальность в которой находился во время отключки. То есть вполне возможно что например моё сознание вообще никогда не прерывается, просто есть явление забывания. То есть при рождении я забываю что происходило до рождения, при пробуждении из сна я забываю что происходило во сне, при выходе из отключки я забываю что происходило во время отключки.




> Чем это отличается от объективной реальности которая независима от вашего сознания?


Отличие в том, что даже если я сейчас не знаю что происходило без моего сознания, я могу это узнать. 

По сути отличие в том что в объективной реальности информация о прошлом полностью изчезает(кроме той информации которую можно восстановить из настоящего). В то время как если считать что всё происходит в сознании - всё что я не помню каким то образом где то сохраняется. 

То есть с позиции читтаматры информация о прошлом полностью сохраняется во всех деталях и проходит время когда её можно полностью восстановить в сознании.

Короче, с точки зрения читтаматры реальность в конечном итоге полностью субъективна.

----------


## AlexТ

> По сути отличие в том что в объективной реальности информация о прошлом полностью изчезает(кроме той информации которую можно восстановить из настоящего).


Есть мнение что прошлое и будущее существуют одинаково реально. 




> Eternalism is a philosophical approach to the ontological nature of time, which takes the view that all points in time are equally "real", as opposed to the presentist idea that only the present is real...This would mean that time is just another dimension, that future events are "already there", and that there is no objective flow of time. It is sometimes referred to as the "block time" or "block universe" theory due to its description of space-time as an unchanging four-dimensional "block",[2] as opposed to the view of the world as a three-dimensional space modulated by the passage of time.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal...sophy_of_time)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В то время как если считать что всё происходит в сознании - всё что я не помню каким то образом где то сохраняется.


Где? В _сознании_ нет ничего, кроме того, что _сознаётся_. Из того, что Вы не помните, _что-то можно_ вспомнить или узнать заново. Не обязательно всё.




> То есть с позиции читтаматры информация о прошлом полностью сохраняется во всех деталях и проходит время когда её можно полностью восстановить в сознании.


Это небуддийская фантастика.

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Где? В _сознании_ нет ничего, кроме того, что _сознаётся_. Из того, что Вы не помните, _что-то можно_ вспомнить или узнать заново. Не обязательно всё.
> 
> 
> Это небуддийская фантастика.


Если информация о прошлом не сохраняется полностью, то возможно ли просветление? И на что опирается закон кармы, если прошлое не сохраняется полностью?

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Есть мнение что прошлое и будущее существуют одинаково реально.


Так или инача какая разница как мы будем называть то из чего всё состоит (например из сознание, из материи, из энергии или из информации)? Важно как мы это знание можем использовать. Просто тот взгляд, что все есть сознание позволяет мне надеятся на то, что есть потенциальная возможность всю информацию о реальности полностью загрузить в интелект (что и можно считать просветлением).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если информация о прошлом не сохраняется полностью, то возможно ли просветление?


Возможно, так как пробуждение не состоит во вспоминании всего.




> И на что опирается закон кармы, если прошлое не сохраняется полностью?


На причинность. Умные люди ищут причины и находят их или не находят. А сохранением прошлого занимаются метафизики--отрабатывают масонские гранты.

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Возможно, так как пробуждение не состоит во вспоминании всего.
> 
> 
> На причинность. Умные люди ищут причины и находят их или не находят. А сохранением прошлого занимаются метафизики--отрабатывают масонские гранты.


Хочу сделать поправку, что идея о том, что информация о прошлом полностью сохраняется - это не позиция читтаматры, а моё предположение, основанное на том, что для того чтобы работал закон кармы информация о прошлом должна полностью сохраняться.

На основании чего вы утверждаете, что информация о прошлом не сохраняется, а получается только косвенно на основе поиска причины? На основании вашего утверждения закон кармы может то работать - то не работать, в зависимости от того найдут ли умные люди причину.

----------

Фил (31.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На основании чего вы утверждаете, что информация о прошлом не сохраняется,


Я так не утверждаю, но буду против такого утверждения  :Smilie: 




> На основании вашего утверждения закон кармы может то работать - то не работать, в зависимости от того найдут ли умные люди причину.


Не-а. На вопрос "на что опирается закон" ответил: "на причинность". А при чём тут умные люди?--Они занимаются познанием той причинности.

----------


## Андрей Савин

> Не-а. На вопрос "на что опирается закон" ответил: "на причинность". А при чём тут умные люди?--Они занимаются познанием той причинности.


А на что опирается причинность? Разве не на информацию о прошлом?

----------

Фил (31.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А на что опирается причинность? Разве не на информацию о прошлом?


 :Facepalm: 
Онтологически? На Ишвару, на прадханапурушу. А что, чем хуже? Ну-ка, опровергните.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.10.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А на что опирается причинность? Разве не на информацию о прошлом?


На беспричинность опирается: 


> В своем подлинном виде
> Вещи не подчиняются никаким законам.
> 
> *Сосан
> Синдзинмэй.*

----------

